# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Не терпящие отлагательства вопросы новичков

## Курица

> Уважаемая Курица, *я хотела бы вам предложить создать тему "Вопросы цыплят" в которой можно было бы предлагать создание различных тем а вы в свою очередь либо бы направляли где это уже есть либо бы создавали вы то лучше всех знаете что здесь и где*.


Уважаемая тютюня, такую темку я создала, но обращаю внимание новичков- "цыплят" на то, что сюда вы можете задать один-но ГЛАВНЫЙ на тот момент ваш вопрос, без которого вы не видите смысла жить дальше :Grin: 
 Чтобы темка не превратилась в полную кальку того кусочка из мультяшного сериала про Машу и Медведя, где Маша с Мишей сидят на берегу лесного озера-Миша пришел на рыбалку-а эта малая бестия, хоть ей уже из веревки и шишки Медведь смоделировал удочку, донимает его ежесекундно вопросами:"А как ловится, а почему ловится, а где ловится и т.п. "  -_со скростьюэлектрическойпечатной машинки_... :Vah: 

Так что вопросы задавайте, а мы с Русом или другие старожилы оставляем за собой право вас "послать" :Aga: ...в темку определенную, или же...ну, вы меня понимаете-по обстоятельствам :Aga:

----------


## тютюня

Уважаемая Курица!!! в разделе видеоконкурсы большинство ссылок являються неактивными выдают различные ошибки.если срок их истек может как то автоматически удалять? а то у меня связь не ахти и другую не поставишь и сидишь ждешь ждешь а потом бац ошибка 404 например.

----------


## Курица

> в разделе видеоконкурсы большинство ссылок являються неактивными выдают различные ошибки.если срок их истек может как то автоматически удалять?


Может, и удалять...надо найти время для этого мне или другому модератору.
Спасибо за указание.
Дай ссылочку(скопируй адрес темы), а то раздел "Видеоконкурсы" мне как-то сразу на таком большом форуме и не найти.
После того, как ты меня "пошлёшь", обещаю найти время, чтобы "почистить " темку от пустых ссылок.
Но если тебя заинтересовало какое-то видео, то ты можешь обратиться к тому человеку,кто его когда-то выставлял, через Личные сообщения.



> Уважаемая Курица!!!


кстати, уважаемая тютюня, меня зовут Татьяна, и моё имя есть в автоподписи.
Думаю, было бы замечательно, если бы и ты своё имя написала в автоподписи, а то как-то по нику общаться не очень удобно. да и глазки бы твои увидеть хотелось с аватарки, а не с пустым местом разговаривать... Вставлям фото через Кабинет.

----------

Ritulya993 (27.03.2018), оксана 1974 (12.03.2018)

----------


## тютюня

Меня тоже зовут Татьяна.просто я с компьютером на Вы.все как то тяжело даеться а у вас здесь столько всего интересного хочется посмотреть....а у меня мелкому и года еще нет. вот освоюсь и буду делать все хорошо и правильно :Yes4: 

малые литературные жанры-игры конкурсы-видео конкурсы

----------


## Курица

> малые литературные жанры-игры конкурсы-видео конкурсы


"битые" ссылки-оттого, что они залиты были несколько лет назад-уже этих людей среди форумчан я не вижу, чтоб попросить обновить ссылки-поэтому убрала вместе с постами, чтоб и "слюнки" не потекли)))



> вот освоюсь и буду делать все хорошо и правильно


ловлю на слове,тёзка! :Yes4:

----------


## тютюня

Татьяна!!! А как насчет того чтобы задать темку "Все новое это хорошо забытое старое" или "Примитив и как с ним бороться?" где можно было бы обсуждать, дополнять, поправлять друг друга и без обид.???

Прошу прощения, но нельзя  темы которые неактивны отправить в архив? а то получается пишу- куда сама не знаю. и жду с моря привета!!!! :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> нельзя  темы которые неактивны отправить в архив?


Уважаемая Татьяна!
Для того, чтобы отправить неактивные темы в Архив, необходимо, как минимум, их найти... выкопать  :Derisive: (вам удалось это сделать с одной из тем, п.ч. два года назад я была на неё подписана. вы написали в темке-у меня высветилась тема в моих подписках и я вам написала в ней. Теперь я смогу её закрыть, оставив для архива,спасибо.) А у модераторов, как и у вас, 24 часа в сутках, и есть ещё некоторые обязанности по дому и по работе, помимо модерирования.

А чтобы не было так:



> получается пишу- куда сама не знаю. и жду с моря привета!!!!


нужно просто поднять свои глазки на дату и время создания последнего в теме поста, и вам не придётся ждать у моря погоды.

С надеждой на понимание, Курочка

----------

Ritulya993 (27.03.2018)

----------


## тютюня

Так давайте объединимся!!!! я же не одна наверное такое нахожу? давайте мы будем делать ссылки, а вы в случае чего будеть принимать решения по ним.как вам???

----------


## Курица

> Так давайте объединимся!!!! я же не одна наверное такое нахожу? давайте мы будем делать ссылки, а вы в случае чего будеть принимать решения по ним


Хорошо. 
 При случае - находите тему  заглохшую или ссылку "битую"-приносите сюда, в эту темку, ссылку.
Будем модерировать вместе, по вашей наводке.
Это  пойдет только на пользу форуму.

----------


## тютюня

это снова я. Татьяна может сделать преложение чтобы ссылки делали на Яндекс народ т.к. ссылки на майле быстро гасаться?

----------


## Микеланджело

Да,в разделе видеоконкурсы, с ссылками не очень.... у меня просто тоже интернет медленный

----------


## NataShar

уважаемые форумчане, подскажите, плз, на предстоящей свадьбе будет приглашенный гость-фокусник. Вот не знаю куда его вставить в программу)))) первое застолье минут 30, потом дарение минут 20 и немного музыки и снова за стол, а вот дальше вставить номер, когда все еще за столом? к концу второго застолья или после второй дискотеки, когда только сядут за стол))) чего-то я не определюсь никак. фокусник выступает минут 20 с интерактивом.

----------


## Ritulya993

Хорошо бы знать какие фокусы у этого артиста, чтобы   сделать подводку к его выступлению. Если нет ограничений по времени, то все гораздо проще - пляши от своей программы и сделай так, чтобы все были довольны т.е. и гости не обижены, что их поздравления задвинули куда-то, и артист получил бы свои аплодисменты и т.п. Но, конечно,позже  2-й дискотеки фокусник уже будет неактуален. Это мое личное мнение. Удачи.

----------


## NataShar

фокусник будет в китайском костюме, фокусы со светящимися фонариками и большими картами и все это в интерактиве с женихом)))  наверно, в середине второго застолья, все-таки... а какие подводки могут быть? до Китая долетела весть о сегодняшнем празднике?...))) жених никогда не видел в живую фокусника, это его желание, видимо это и надо как-то обыграть....

----------


## Курица

> а какие подводки могут быть? до Китая долетела весть о сегодняшнем празднике?...))) жених никогда не видел в живую фокусника, это его желание, видимо это и надо как-то обыграть....


Наташа, а если сказать, что фокусниу- это подарок от любимейшей супруги? Она знала, что ни-ког-да муж её не видел такого, и...выписала фокусника-Мастера прямо из Поднебесной!!!
И подать под соусом вручения сертификата на исполнение детской МЕЧТЫ : как в рекламе - "Мечты сбываются!",  ГАЗПРОМ_ зачеркнуть, а вместо написать  - фамилию невесты брачную... :Grin: 
[IMG]http://*********org/4238208.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Рашидик (24.08.2021)

----------


## NataShar

> Мечты сбываются!", ГАЗПРОМ


ТОЧНО, так и сделаю, вроде все просто, а сама не дотумкала))))

----------


## Курица

> ТОЧНО, так и сделаю, вроде все просто, а сама не дотумкала)))


рада, что понравилась идея - это мой экспромт после прочтения твоего вопроса)))

----------


## NataShar

ответ всегда спрятан в вопросе)))  СПАСИБО

----------


## NataShar

у меня еще есть вопрос по реквизиту))) очень нужен надувной микрофон, саксофон. желательно в Питере, но можно и интернет-магазин подсказать, которым вы пользовались. спасибо.

----------


## Мурава

Девчонки, молодцы! Идеи прикольные из вас прямо так и сыпятся! Завидую белой завистью! :Tender:

----------


## irishka)))

О, мудрейшая Татьяна!! не знаю, туда ли суюсь со своим вопросом :Taunt:  Ну дело обстоит так!!! сижу на форуме до поздней ночи, не могу оторваться! Аж дух захватывает, какие тут все талантливейщие!!! сижу, читаю, глаза закрываются - думаю, завтра дочитаю - а нет!!! даже вспомнить не могу, где была, потому что еще тыкаюсь как слепой котенок!!! Вот объясните мне, пожалуйста, можно ли как-то найти на следующий день, на чем я остановилась?

----------


## YLKE

> Вот объясните мне, пожалуйста, можно ли как-то найти на следующий день, на чем я остановилась?



Нужно подписаться на тему, тогда если в ней за сутки будет хотя бы одно сообщение новое, то тебе на почту придет сообщение, по которому можно будет перейти.
И они еще будут отображаться в твоем кабинете

----------


## irishka)))

Светлана!!!! Огромнейшее вам спасибо!!!! можно сказать, что я уже чуток продвинутее лузера))))

----------


## nadinocka

Ой, спасибо!Тоже этот вопрос мучил!

----------


## Ritulya993

И мое спасибо примите! А я-то, странная женщина, в поисковике набирала, а если не находила нужное место, то просто дальше плыла по просторам форума. Боюсь он необъятный. И все жутко интересно. Век живи, век учись! Пошла подписываться.

----------


## Inna Still

Светлана, спасибки, что разъяснили! Если бы я не зашла в эту тему, так бы ещё 2 года копошилась на одном месте)))

----------


## Inna Still

Уважаемая,Татьяна! Подскажите, пожалуйста, автора или текст стихотворения "Как хорошо что ты есть у меня", его, вроде используют в финале свадебного вечера. Очень оно меня заинтересовало!

----------


## Курица

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, автора или текст стихотворения "Как хорошо что ты есть у меня", его, вроде используют в финале свадебного вечера. Очень оно меня заинтересовало!


Инна, не подскажу. потому что не знаю, о чём речь :Meeting: 
Стихов практически никогда не использую, кроме одного-на начало.да и то-очень редко...
Вот этого:
Жениться – то  -  не трудно,
А трудно быть женатым.
И замуж выйти просто,
Но трудно быть женой…
Легко живется нищим
И тяжело – богатым,
Тем, кто в труде тяжелом
Обзавелся казной.
Вы обрели друг друга,
И, став богаче вдвое,
Ответственность большую
Берете на себя.
И мы желаем, чтобы
Препятствие любое
На жизненных дорогах
Вам одолеть, ЛЮБЯ.
Любя и сохраняя
Семью, как то богатство,
Которого дороже на свете не найти.
И пусть богатство множится,
Пусть дети народятся!
И – да поможет Бог вам
На жизненном пути!

----------

Плюше4ка (04.05.2016)

----------


## Inna Still

> Инна, не подскажу. потому что не знаю, о чём речь
> Стихов практически никогда не использую, кроме одного-на начало.да и то-очень редко...
> Вот этого:
> Жениться – то  -  не трудно,
> А трудно быть женатым.
> И замуж выйти просто,
> Но трудно быть женой…
> Легко живется нищим
> И тяжело – богатым,
> ...


Это стихотворение, про которое я спрашиваю, читается от имени жениха и невесты (их мысли, так сказать в записи -звучат строчки в исполнении мужчины и женщины).... Очень красивый и трогательный момент в конце свадебного вечера.

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

> у меня еще есть вопрос по реквизиту))) очень нужен надувной микрофон, саксофон. желательно в Питере, но можно и интернет-магазин подсказать, которым вы пользовались. спасибо.


Мне кажется я здесь видела! 
http://www.magicmask.ru/index.php?cP...t_order&page=3

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

> Стихов практически никогда не использую, кроме одного-на начало.да и то-очень редко...


А у меня  всё  в стихах  :Tu:  И не могу их запомнить и не могу перевести в прозу. Знаю, что смысл весь понятен, но боюсь каждый раз потерять какую-то изюминку и всё....Провал! Вот и написала сценарий весь в стихах.

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

> (и вообще – бегите от ведущего с папкой в руках – он не профессионал))))


Вот нашла в инет.паутине.......И подтвердилось, то, что я не профессионал! Я  не могу избавиться от папки в руках! Это как таблЭтка валерианы при волнительных состояниях! Это значит всё у меня запущено?  :No2:

----------

arina1990 (22.01.2019)

----------


## Масяня

*ОльгаРомашка*,  Ольчик, наблюдаю за тобой - вот ведь Ромашка -настоящая. думающая, задумывающаяся и мечтательная.

Профессионалами и мы себя иногда не считаем. и планшетами первое время многие из нас пользовались. А что делать? Учились ведь. А когда с людьми  научились разговаривать и вести диалоги - здесь и надобность в стихах отпала, а значит и планшетки ни к чему. Поэтому все у тебя ещё  впереди - раз тебе на форуме интересно и любопытно.

----------

arina1990 (22.01.2019)

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

> *ОльгаРомашка*,  Ольчик, наблюдаю за тобой - вот ведь Ромашка -настоящая. думающая, задумывающаяся и мечтательная.
> 
> Профессионалами и мы себя иногда не считаем. и планшетами первое время многие из нас пользовались. А что делать? Учились ведь. А когда с людьми  научились разговаривать и вести диалоги - здесь и надобность в стихах отпала, а значит и планшетки ни к чему. Поэтому все у тебя ещё  впереди - раз тебе на форуме интересно и любопытно.


Ойййй, а я и не видела, что мне ответили!!! Светочка, я буду очень очень стараться в будущем обходиться без папки! ))) Меня уже из дома увольняют, что целыми днями здесь лопачу страницы! РугаюЦааааа!!! ))) Ну..немножко!!!  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## натальяяя

Извините что начинаю с этих слов,но просто уже не куда деваться)
У меня первая свадьба 26 октября в стиле стиляг(до этого занимались только детюпраздниками,а тут очень попросили провести) я в растеренности или в панике. Профессионалы помогите пожалуйста любым матерьялом кто чем может,что то придумалось уже ,встреча форсовщиком,конкурс с галстуками,небольшой флеш моб и все как застопорилась(((как развлечь родителей,что еще предложить гостям,как погодать на "бебика".Честно я уже в тихой панике уже жалею что согласилась ,но деваться не куда.
Дорогие мои,помогите кто чем может буду безумно благодарна!

----------


## Жихарка

Стиляг не проводила, но вы посмотрите вот в этой теме
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...B8#post4433140

----------


## натальяяя

*Жихарка*,  спасибочки чуть подчерпнула)))
там еще загвоздка что родители интелегенты и замысел молодых не поддерживают((((поэтому надо осторожно подбирать слова,чтобы не задеть))) ох что получится даже не знаю))))но глаза боятся руки делают))деватся не куда)))
буду благадарна если еще кто нибудь откликнется

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

Наташа, еще наверно сюда. У Лены много материала- http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137529

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> родители интелегенты и замысел молодых не поддерживают((((поэтому надо осторожно подбирать слова,чтобы не задеть)))


Обращайся к родителям, как обычно.
Добрый вечер, дамы и господа! Добрый вечер СТИЛЯГИ!!! Мы собрались здесь в этом удивительном месте, в этот чудесный день, чтобы стать свидетелями и участниками  торжества любви, триумфа красоты, гармонии и молодости! И сейчас, друзья, я попрошу вас не скупиться на овации, и достойно встретить самых главных персонажей нашей свадьбы -  _______________________!!!
Стиляги! Сегодня есть замечательный повод дринькнуть за двух клеевых чувака и чувиху!!!  ИМЕНА!!!!
С днем свадьбы хотим вам сказать
И оттянуться по полной хотим пожелать!
Пусть в ваших глазах будет радость всегда,
А бед и проблем не знать никогда!!!

И далее мои наработки:
•	На знание стиляжного слэнга. За незнание режем галстук!!!  Приобрела у фарцовщиков вот такие галстучки…. РЕКВИЗИТ : Бумажные галстуки, ножницы и в подарок книга записей антиквариат, подарок из прошлого ))


Тост за главную чувиху!!! … 


СТИЛЬНАЯ ШТУЧКА  !!! (приглашаются 5-6 претенденток на это звание) Реквизит – карточки для «Зеркальца» +само ЗЕРКАЛЬЦЕ !!!
Это – «свет мой зеркальце», т.к. настоящую уверенность в себе любой девушке вселяет ее безупречный внешний вид
•	Хиляние по бродвею !!! (ДЕФИЛЕ СТИЛЯГИ) Бродвей (или Брод) - центральная улица города, где собирались стиляги.
 Будем хилять по Броду, оставляя унылых жлобов позади…

Перед вами – претендентки на звание «Стильная штучка»
И это звание достанется одной из вас, дорогие девушки.
Сейчас наша площадка на время превратится в подиум, на котором наши участницы продемонстрируют не только грациозность своей походки, своих движений, но и свой стиль.
Продолжим! Стильным быть совсем не просто. Но стильным надо быть, быть независимо от возраста и роста. Быть стильным, значит быть продвинутым и модным. 

•	Это была разминка. Девушки, скажите, что является предметом первой необходимости любой, считающей себя стильной и модной девушки?
Конкурс «Свет мой зеркальце…» 
Да. Это – «свет мой зеркальце», т.к. настоящую уверенность в себе любой девушке вселяет ее безупречный внешний вид. И именно зеркальце поможет провести следующий конкурс. Внимание! Задание!
Сейчас каждая участница вытянет листок. На котором указано амплуа, в котором каждая девушка должна будет, глядя в зеркальце произнести слова:

Свет мой зеркальце, скажи,
Да всю правду доложи:
Кто на свете всех милее,
Всех румяней и белее!
Только знаю я ответ.
Я, конечно! Спору нет!
Я на свете всех милее,
Всех румяней и белее.(Девушки тянут листочки: скромная деловая, страстная, весёлая.)
•	СЕКС-символ 50-60 ых годов – это МЕРЕЛИН МОНРО. Станцевать под знаменитую песню ММ. Оцениваем по силе аплодисментов победительницу!

Застольные конкурсы
50 процентов из присутствующих гостей родом из СССР. СССР – это страна нашего детства, юности, молодости… Носталдьгия порой творит чудеса…. Если Вы помните кефир в треугольных пакетика, автоматы с газировкой, индийское кино, фруктовой мороженное по смешной цене… то вы точно родом из СССР!!!

1. Викторина "что сколько стоило в СССР" - 

2. Допой песню 50-60ых годов или БИТВА ХОРОВ
!!!! ДИ ДЖЕЮ – ПОДГОТОВИТЬ 10 песен как минимум!!!!!!

Подводка: ……………….Конечно же; на танцы! Они были настоящими фанатами танцплощадки!

Конкурс с пластинками парный!!! Стильные танцы!!! – 3 пары.
Реквизит - пластинки настоящие
•	Танцы с пластинками. Помните, какие пластинки были  в фильме? Из рентгеновских снимков! А я раздобыла самые что ни на есть настоящие!!!  Танец – это ритмизованные движения тела. Сейчас мы будем стильно танцевать, зажав пластинку между собой.. (зажимаем пластинку, звучит разная по ритму стиляжная музыка, задача – танцевать под композиции соответственно ритму танца, и при этом не уронить пластинку).
01 зажали между животиками
02 зажали между спинами
03 зажали между бедрами
04 ОБА-На конкурс на выбывание

МОСТ ЛЮБВИ

На самого реактивного чувака!!! ( РЕКВИЗИТ: шары, резинки, кола)
•	Сильные ли духом (шары)
•	5 баночек колы

Посылка для гостей (сгущенка)

Конкурсы ПОДВИЖНЫЕ командные – по 7 участников в каждую команду!!!  (шузы – коробки из под обуви, перестраивалка – пластинки с буквами, резинка, перетаноцовка)
•	Резинка (через ноги одеть, через голову снять, и наоборот!!!)
•	ШУЗЫ!!! Шузы, шузня- стиляжные ботинки на высокой каучуковой подошве, "манной каше
•	Разгружаем вагоны…!!!
•	Перестраивалка с пластинками
«СТИЛЯГА»
Говорят богатырская….СИЛА
Хитрая как…ЛИСА
Бывает у женщин осиная…ТАЛИЯ
Старая баба, злая корга
Всем с детства известна баба… ЯГА
Портит деревья, грызет стебеля
Такая обжора - зеленая …Тля
Чистый, белый формата А4 …ЛИСТ
Быть может, учёный,
Иль он - работяга,
Одетый по моде,
Зовётся... СТИЛЯГА. 
•	Что такое стиляги без музыки и танцев? Стилять – танцевать «стилем», имитируя «импортные» танцы или просто придумывая движения
Танцевальный батл.- СТЕНКА НА СТЕНКУ !!! 
!!!  ДИ ДЖЕЮ – ПОСМОТРЕТЬ ПОРЕЗАТЬ  !!!!

ФЛЕШ МОБ СТИЛЯГИ!!!  Здесь не надо сильнее, быстрее, выше, здесь нужен драйв, энергия!!! 

(мужчин преобразить??? Очки, галстуки???)
1.	Хлопки !!!
2.	Правой ногой, левой ногой танцуем твист – по 2 раза
3.	Скачем то правой ногой, то левой – по 2 раза, затем вокруг себя «Мы неотразимы…!!!» - 2 раза.
4.	Правой ногой, левой ногой – по 1 разу
5.	Произвольные движения!!!
6.	Задаю вопросы: Вы устали, друзья? Кричим НЕТ!!! Не слышу, еще раз!!!  НЕТ!!! ЗАТЕМ: Танцуем дальше?  Или Вы готовы продолжать веселиться ???-  ДА!!!
7.	пункт 2 !!!
8.	пункт 3 !!!
9.	пункт 4, пункт 5


Песочная церемония. Определиться с цветами. В тон цветов жениха и невесты.

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> У меня первая свадьба 26 октября в стиле стиляг


Не завидую я тебе! Надо оценивать свои силы, когда берешь заказ и рассчитывать только на себя! ИМХО. В моей голове не укладывается, если честно, свадьба - первая, да еще и тематическая, а на подготовку у тебя 20 дней???!!! У меня было 2,5 месяца и опыт работы 5 лет, и трясло два месяца, ночами не спала, снилось, как я опозорилась, не справилась, не оправдала надежд молодоженов... К счастью, всё прошло боле-менее на уровне. Многое не удалось воплотить, не все были в теме, к сожалению:(((

----------


## натальяяя

*Borkova Pavlovo*, к сажалению не могу попасть на эту страничку(((((наверное мне туда еще рано((но все равно спасибочки что откликнулись

*Лунный цветочек_85*, та да я сама себе не завидую))))а силы......подруга просила провести свадьбу  я согласилась,а чуть больше чем за месяц она говорит хочу стиляг и все уперлась ,я ее отговаривала,а она стоит на своем,объясняла что для меня и свадьба то в первый раз сложно а тематическая так подабно,а она все равно я верю у тебя получится,если что мелкие ошибки простим)))но мне тоже не хочется в грязь лицом))
СПАСИБИЩЕ Вам за наработочки,если можете уточните пожалуйста это как проводится?• ШУЗЫ!!! Шузы, шузня- стиляжные ботинки на высокой каучуковой подошве, "манной каше
 • Разгружаем вагоны…!!!

----------


## natashysha

Здравствуйте! Я новичок, провожу корпоративы и праздники для друзей и родных, приближается профессиональный праздник - день вневедомственной охраны, просят провести очередной корпоратив и среди игр хотят видеть "Мысли под шляпой". Подскажите пожалуйста как по новому обыграть эту игру, делала уже цыганку с предсказаниями и биение сердца...

----------


## натальяяя

*natashysha*, а у нас для этого волщебный шар,хрустальный шарик с ладошку(можно использавать елочную игрушку) и это у нас с такой подводкой мол,от сферы правды не чего не утаишь и мы сейчас проверим что вы в самом деле думает про наш праздник,ну и нарезки самые разнообразные

----------


## natashysha

Спасибо Наталья за идею  :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> день вневедомственной охраны, просят провести очередной корпоратив и среди игр хотят видеть "Мысли под шляпой".


*natashysha*, сделай *"Сыворотку правды"* - пипеткой водку из пузырька с такой надписью  :Grin: капаешь в рот-и звучит нарезка.

----------

arina1990 (22.01.2019)

----------


## Праздник в Томске

*натальяяя* Можете устроить танцевальный батл: старшее поколение(родители, родственники и т.п.) и стиляги (молодежь) по очереди включать муз. отрывок для старших- хиты 80-90 г., для молодежи - песни в стиле "Стиляг" (есть хорошие прям их одноименного фильма). Удовольствие получат все однозначно, а победителей лучше не выбирать, на мой взгляд  :Derisive:

----------


## натальяяя

*Праздник в Томске*, спасибки за идею обязательно воспользуюсь))

----------


## Праздник в Томске

Пользуйтесь на здоровье!  :Tender:

----------


## Donskova-t

> все равно я верю у тебя получится


*натальяяя*, а я тоже верю!!!! ВСЕ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!

вот вам перестраивалка, публиковала ее Juliya Star в теме "Новый год в стиле С Т И Л Я Г И", копирую ее сюда, если нет туда доступа. Не знаю можно ли это, но действительно хочется помочь... Каждый из нас был в таком положении... Если совсем нельзя, тогда модераторы удалят(уж простите за предоставленные хлопоты) 

«СТИЛЯГА»
Говорят богатырская….СИЛА
Хитрая как…ЛИСА
Бывает у женщин осиная…ТАЛИЯ
Старая баба, злая корга
Всем с детства известна баба… ЯГА
Портит деревья, грызет стебеля
Такая обжора - зеленая …Тля
Чистый, белый формата А4 …ЛИСТ
Быть может, учёный,
Иль он - работяга,
Одетый по моде,
Зовётся... СТИЛЯГА. 


и буковки вот такие: 




вот здесь все остальные! 
http://yadi.sk/d/WLvT6wwlBGzEj 
Удачи Вам! И как я вас понимаю, сколько раз я была в такой панике, что взяла ЭТОТ заказ... УДАЧИ! УВЕРЕННОСТИ!

----------


## натальяяя

всем поддержавшим СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ,моя первая свадьба удалась)))!!! :Yahoo:  я безумно рада и полна творческих идей))я очень переживала ,но в итоге даже не кто не понял что это у меня первая свадьба ,невеста и жених благодарила родители были довольны)) были конечно моменты когда не то говорила не то сделала но кроме меня этого не понял не кто)) еще раз всем спасибо за советы и помощь

----------


## Дафна&Жозефина

Впервые взяли корпоратив новогодний, подскажите пож-та структуру и что именно обсуждать с заказчиком на встрече?

----------


## YLKE

> Впервые взяли корпоратив новогодний, подскажите пож-та структуру и что именно обсуждать с заказчиком на встрече?


Структура одна, паузы свести к минимуму, больше движухи, много игр, еще больше танцев....

----------


## Asy

Добрый вечер всем! Очень рада знакомству с вами! Я очень извиняюсь, что я вот так сразу с места в карьер, но мне очень очень нужна ваша помощь- мне необходимо подготовить номер для конкурса художественной самодеятельности среди офицеров. Люди с определенным положением , солидные, возраст 40-45 лет. Особых талантов нет. Но хочется что то очень оригинальное. Один номер уже есть, хотела попросить помочь со вторым. Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## ИскраНаталья

А я в том году первый раз брала корпоратив новогодний,вот и не поняла или у меня что-то не получилось или я не туда попала.Во-первых они уже все пришли под градусами.Во вторых весь вечер не давал мне ничего делать один из приглашенных .Потом уже мне сказали,что у него неприятности дома и таким образом он просто расслабился.Провести то, я его провела,вроде как всем было весело,а вот ошибок своих я так и не поняла.А в этом году боюсь.Понимаю,что надо дерзать иначе не научусь.Тогда вот мучает вопрос ,если гости приходят под шофе,что с ними делать?Как объединть трезвых и пьяных.

----------


## Actress

ЗДравствуйте друзья! Я за помощью к опытным коллегам) Скажите пожалуйста есть ли у  кого в запасе конкурсы для родителей, где они бы научили чему то молодых? Вот для мам мои молодожены просят чтобы ты научили их пеленать малышей, а что есть для пап?  Ну или еще  для мам варианты) Подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## Елена Хохлова

> А я в том году первый раз брала корпоратив новогодний,вот и не поняла или у меня что-то не получилось или я не туда попала.Во-первых они уже все пришли под градусами.Во вторых весь вечер не давал мне ничего делать один из приглашенных .Потом уже мне сказали,что у него неприятности дома и таким образом он просто расслабился.Провести то, я его провела,вроде как всем было весело,а вот ошибок своих я так и не поняла.А в этом году боюсь.Понимаю,что надо дерзать иначе не научусь.Тогда вот мучает вопрос ,если гости приходят под шофе,что с ними делать?Как объединть трезвых и пьяных.


Тяжёлый случай))) пьяных обычно  угоманить трудно... но я  действую по принципу пока он не совсем пьян...  я его тоскаю во все конкурсы.. тем самым он  меньше будет пить)))) Всё у вас получится! Берите не  стесняйтесь.. чем больше праздников, тем меньше ошибок! :Ok:

----------


## Гайдаровна

> ЗДравствуйте друзья! Я за помощью к опытным коллегам) Скажите пожалуйста есть ли у  кого в запасе конкурсы для родителей, где они бы научили чему то молодых? Вот для мам мои молодожены просят чтобы ты научили их пеленать малышей, а что есть для пап?  Ну или еще  для мам варианты) Подскажите пожалуйста!


Давным давно, лет десять назад я тоже проводила игровой блок для родителей. Начинался блок с гадания на первенца (обычно всегда больше денег собиралось на мальчика), затем показывала пупса (размер реального младенца).  Спрашивала, не за этого ли малыша собрали деньги? А пупс был с мальчиковыми причиндалами. Многие брали на руки, смеялись, видя признаки пола. Затем вопрос, мол, а кто будет советы давать, нянчиться.... Конечно, бабушки! Вызывала мам, на столе лежали пеленка, распашонка, чепчик, пупс. Мамам говорила, что внук пока один, а вы в две руки должны управиться с ним, представьте, что родители ушли на вечеринку..... Мамы становились рядом, как единое целое, одна мама действовала левой рукой, другая правой, а не занятые руки клали на талии друг другу за спиной. И под веселую музыку сначала одевали чепчик, затем распашонку, и в последнюю очередь - пеленали. Во время действия еще включала плач ребенка. Комментировала происходящее, мол, как они слаженно действуют, как будто всю жизнь вместе растили детей......, сколько лет прошло, а руки все помнят. Обязательно общее фото, а потом - вот и родители пришли, отдавайте им и пусть сами нянчатся (фоном плач ребенка). Опять общее фото с молодоженами. 
И сразу спрашивали, что будущие бабушки себя показали, а что будущие деды не при делах?? (выслушиваю варианты) - Выходите на бой! Давала по паре рукавиц зимних, меховых (толстые, у нас зимы суровые).- Да, да я не проговорилась, когда сказала на бой, я просто не нашла настоящих боксерских перчаток, эти рукавицы заменят их. На лицах гостей недоумение, можно шуткой сказать известную фразу "какая свадьба без драки". -А вообще зачем нужны мужики в семье, деды? (варианты).  Все правильно!!!! Но я считаю, что они нужны, чтоб устраивать сладкую жизнь своим любимым, а в этом случае, вы должны устроить сладкую жизнь своему будущему внуку... Давала по две конфеты, и они должны были развернуть... и все!!!!! Можно прокомментировать, подбадривая проигравшего, мол вы все правильно сделали, ребенок-то маленький, диатез будет! Конечно же, обязательно группу поддержки, болельщиков дедам.
Вроде понятно написала?

----------


## ИскраНаталья

А я для родителей беру шоу мыльных пузырей. Не помню откуда я это взяла, но проходит весело. Даю родителям по мыльным пузырям придумываю вопросы для мама и пап. посмотрю потом выложу примерные вопросики.

Спасибо,Лен.Конечно же буду брать,но тперь хоть есть с кем посоветоваться :Victory:

----------


## ElenaSerebro

Всем здравствуйте! Я потерялась на страницах форума...кто-нибудь может подсказать, где можно включится в беседу о договорах предоставления услуг, составляемых нами и нашими клиентами? Заранее благодарна за ответ!!

----------


## Курица

> .кто-нибудь может подсказать


 :Aga:  :Grin:  



> где можно включится в беседу о договорах предоставления услуг, составляемых нами и нашими клиентами?


посмотри тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135735 
и тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=65740

----------


## LEN@k

Татьяна - Курочка! Наверное я перепутала темы и предыдущее сообщение поместила не туда? Извиняюсь! Исправлюсь!)Ноу меня сразу есть уже вопрос, благодаря которому я сюда собственно и попала. Меня попросили провести корпоратив, но компания бюджетная и оплатить весь вечер они не могут. Поэтому хотят что бы пришел Дед Мороз на 1 час и их развеселил! Может у кого-то есть блок Деда Мороза, или посоветуете как это  лучше обыграть? Обычно у меня Д.М. и Снегурочкой были кто-то из присутствующих, наряжала в костюмы, давала слова и вперед!!! А тут романтики попались, всё настоящего ждут Д.М! :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна - Курочка! Наверное я перепутала темы и предыдущее сообщение поместила не туда? Извиняюсь!


*LEN@k*, перенесла то сообщение в нужную))) темку. :Aga: 



> Меня попросили провести корпоратив, но компания бюджетная и оплатить весь вечер они не могут. Поэтому *хотят что бы пришел Дед Мороз на 1 час и их развеселил!*


Ты можешь много чего почитать на ЭТУ тему вот здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=136 
*Вход в эту темку для пользователей, у которых есть 5 сообщений и регистрация не менее 5 дней.* :Aga: 
думаю, ты почти уже набрала и дни, и количество сообщений)))

----------


## LEN@k

Танюша, спасибо большое за быстрый ответ! Меня пока посетила такая идея- заявлюсь на праздник первая я в образе цыганки, станцую , а потом погадаю (можно сделать по типу шляпы только над головой подержать бубен или карточки повытягивать), а потом как-то обыграть будто мы с Д.М. перепутали корпоративы и он теперь на другом празднике. А что бы его от туда вызволить, надо ему ТЕЛЕГРАММУ послать (и тут письмо с прилагательными). Ну а мы пока будем веселиться собственными силами и проведем сценку, а тут и Д.М со Снегуркой подтянутся! :Grin:

----------


## LEN@k

> Вот нашла в инет.паутине.......И подтвердилось, то, что я не профессионал! Я  не могу избавиться от папки в руках! Это как таблЭтка валерианы при волнительных состояниях! Это значит всё у меня запущено?


Оля, читаю, как будто про себя!!! Я тоже всегда с папкой, борюсь с собой, как могу! Иногда и не заглядываю, но из рук не выпускаю!!!))) Только после второго стола, когда уже более свободное общение начинается я её откладываю в сторонку!!! Но ничего, верю, что нас здесь всему научат!!!

----------

arina1990 (22.01.2019)

----------


## LEN@k

> *LEN@k*, перенесла то сообщение в нужную))) темку.
> 
> Ты можешь много чего почитать на ЭТУ тему вот здесь
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=136 
> *Вход в эту темку для пользователей, у которых есть 5 сообщений и регистрация не менее 5 дней.*
> думаю, ты почти уже набрала и дни, и количество сообщений)))


Ой, меня еще не пускают!!! Пустите пожалуйста!!! :Yes4:  А то ведь лопну от ожидания!!! :Smile3:

----------


## LEN@k

> *LEN@k*, перенесла то сообщение в нужную))) темку.
> 
> Ты можешь много чего почитать на ЭТУ тему вот здесь
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=136 
> *Вход в эту темку для пользователей, у которых есть 5 сообщений и регистрация не менее 5 дней.*
> думаю, ты почти уже набрала и дни, и количество сообщений)))


Танечка!!! Когда меня впустят в темку?  :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> Танечка!!! Когда меня впустят в темку?


*LEN@k*, если у меня с математикой всё в норме, то завтра))), п.ч. 5 дней со дня регистрации-это 13+5 = 18 декабря истекают, сообщений у тебя уже больше 5 за это время, следовательно, автоматически завтра должна будешь уже попасть в темку НГ.
Если же какой-то сбой в системе произойдет-обратимся к Админу, и Марина тебе "вручную"))) дверь откроет :Derisive: 
Терпение, только терпение поможет тебе не лопнуть :Grin: 



> лопну от ожидания!!!

----------


## LEN@k

Спасибо, Танечка, ты вселяешь в меня надежду!!! :Yahoo: Ожидание тоже не проходит даром! Сегодня я весь день на форуме, столько всего нужного перечитала, копилочка пополняется новыми идеями!!! Как же долго я Вас искала!!! Сколько лет потеряно!!!)) :Meeting:

----------


## irinar

Трям...трям...здравствуйте! У меня есть проблема... може и не в темку,тогда поправьте пожалуйста... направьте в нужное русло...Говорю я чисто, грамотно, чётко - но! Не могу справиться с эмоциями... иногда ,когда момент такой дущевный-слёзы в голосе и на глазах. И понимаю, что плакать должны ОНИ, а ничего с собой поделать не могу -  чувствительная...Пробую думать о другом, отвлекаюсь - помогает ненадолго, всё равно уходит твёрдость из голоса... Что делать?

----------


## Galkavk

День добрый! подскажите, подписалась на несколько тем, где уведомления получаю по электронной почте и моментально в личном кабинете... но входящих сообщений в личный кабинет не получаю... по электронной почте приходят... а где смотреть что уведомления в личный кабинет падают... во входящих нет.. смотрю получаются в подписках...

----------


## Galkavk

Разобралась))) теперь вижу новые сообщения...

----------


## Инна К

Здравствуйте! в пятницу надо  поздравлять коллектив мужчин на работе... а где найти экспресс поздравление от коллег не знаю... ПОМОГИТЕ

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Здравствуйте! в пятницу надо  поздравлять коллектив мужчин на работе... а где найти экспресс поздравление от коллег не знаю... ПОМОГИТЕ

----------


## Фарагонда

> Трям...трям...здравствуйте! У меня есть проблема... може и не в темку,тогда поправьте пожалуйста... направьте в нужное русло...Говорю я чисто, грамотно, чётко - но! Не могу справиться с эмоциями... иногда ,когда момент такой дущевный-слёзы в голосе и на глазах. И понимаю, что плакать должны ОНИ, а ничего с собой поделать не могу -  чувствительная...Пробую думать о другом, отвлекаюсь - помогает ненадолго, всё равно уходит твёрдость из голоса... Что делать?


Здравствуйте! Мне это до боли знакомо. Дома сама когда учу новые стихи или тосты лирические, то рыдаю. Первое время на снятии фаты сама чуть ли не рыдала. Часто репетировала дома - говорила эти тексты громко и глядя на себя в большое зеркало (про зеркало мне подсказала преподаватель перед защитой дипломной работы). У меня и сейчас, бывает, на свадьбах слёзы наворачиваются и во время репетиций дома глаза на мокром месте. Но я научилась себя контролировать, думаю, что благодаря упражнениям с зеркалом. Вчера на свадьбе плакали не только невеста со своими родителями, но и жених обнял свою мать и старшего брата и они втроём рыдали -  это после танца жениха с матерью, а невесты с отцом, я уже молчу о снятии фаты.

----------


## Marfa001

Здравствуйте Девочки! Работать ведущей начала год назад в фирме, до этого занималась бизнесом и сейчас имеется своё. О фирме: работаю 6 часов за 5 т.р ( - от них з.п музыканту - аппаратура своя). Фирма забирает 50%, ( я профессион. занималась восточ танцами), фирма каждому клиенту обещает от меня танец, при это  в разговоре с начальством я предупр , что танцевать ещё за такую сумму я не буду и впредь заказы  вот такие копеечные брать не буду...Девочки! Кто был в подобной ситуации - отпишитесь. Заключила с фирм. договор, что не имею право работ на  стороне (штраф), но я понимаю, что эта бумажка липовая...я офиц не устроена у них. Есть своё ИП

----------


## elen-ka20

Я бы в первую очередь договор,какой бы он ни был,показала юристу. И если он скажет,что это не договор, а просто "бумажка" с юридической точки зрения,то развернулась бы и ушал.Или потребовала  пересмотреть условия вашего  соглашения с учётом твоих интересов.

----------


## Marfa001

Елена, я даже по договору не заморачиваюсь, до суда он не дойдёт - там же начнут  под него копать (налоги, устройство ит.д). Я решила пусть даёт свои заказы, но и свои  "левые" заказы начну по немногу брать.... узнает..распрощаемся.

Только вот думаю не  легко будет клиентов в свободном плаваньи найти :(( :No2:

----------


## elen-ka20

всему своё время...Сразу не будет,но есть определённые принципы раскрутки и с их помощью всё пролучится)в апреле всё расскажу

----------


## Мальвина13

Уважаемая Таня Курочка,прошу помощи в проведении праздника "Весны",женский коллектив 15 чел.Никогда такого не делала.Если я не туда написала направь в нужном направлении.

----------


## Курица

> прошу помощи в проведении праздника "Весны",женский коллектив 15 чел.Никогда такого не делала.Если я не туда написала направь в нужном направлении.


Не совсем поняла, что это за праздник такой)))
Вот темка - 8 марта http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=137 
А вот темка-ворпоративы http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=194

----------


## Мальвина13

А хотят праздника души....ВЕСНЫ.....когда всё оживает и распускается,у них на 8 марта не было корпоратива и вот они придумали такой праздник для себя и меня озадачили.Пойду изучать темки.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> хотят праздника души....ВЕСНЫ.....когда всё оживает и распускается


Мариная так понимаю,это из той же области,когда НЕ хотят свадьбу,Не хотят называться Женихами и Невестами...однако при этом подарки получать хотят :Girl Blum2: И приходится для таких хитровы :Derisive: думанных придумывать праздник "Двух любящих сердец" !Праздник Счастья и Любви".Это когда не хотят Юбилей,а хотят  праздник "Дружеская встреча"и т.д. и т. п..
Устроить им праздник на самом деле не сложно.Он может быть тематическим (Гавайская или Радужная) или классический праздник.Разыграть призы,это сладкое слово ВЕСНА(на кажую букву,что то сладенькое,кто угадал,тот и получил сладость в подарок) Тосты о Любви,о Женщинах и Мужчинах(к сожалению,пока мужчины наша блажь :Grin: ) о Счастье и даже Родителях и Детях. Игры и конкурсы,подходят очень многие.Перестраивание можно на одно слово или даже 2 команды(ПРАЗДНИК или РАБОТА)Их у тебя всего 15! это + попроси характеристики и устроишь присваивание заманчивых званий типа "Мисс очарование" "Умница-разумница" и т.д. Устроить Мастер класс цветка  :flower: из салфетки(только бери яркие салфетки)и подарить рядом сидящей соседке,а если купить булавку,то можно и даже прицепить к наряду(как то сейчас гости в вечерних платьях большая роскошь,в последнее время гости приходят на праздник...такое ощущение,что мимо проходили..и в гам :Tu: ме чёрно-белого кино)

----------


## Мальвина13

Таня,спасибо огромное за подсказки.У меня есть цветы на обручах,можно дефиле и потом составить букет.Если можно подскажи ещё про "Радужную", я такого не делала.Из тематических делала только восточные вечеринки и то, потому что сама занимаюсь танцами.Наверное хорошо, что бывают такие заказчики-мозгами заставляют шевелить  :Yahoo: 



> Устроить Мастер класс цветка


умею делать только лилии,но я думаю,что ГУГЛ знает всё.....пошла искать...салфетки можно разного цвета и так поделить их команды...ооооооо мысли начинают появляться  :Tender:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Мальвина13*, Марина,радужная тема может быть в чём угодно. В дресс-коде в конкурсах,танцах,песнях.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Сразу не будет,но есть определённые принципы раскрутки и с их помощью всё пролучится)


очень интересно)))) буду ждать апреля....

----------


## Мальвина13

Курочка,спасай цыплёнка.. :Girl Blum2: Пошли туда,где учат вставлять фотки в сообщения...вроде где-то видела ,но........

----------


## Курица

> Пошли туда,где учат вставлять фотки в сообщения..


это в темке А  КАК ?http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=53 
Но-если по - быстрому, то слушай меня и повторяй за мной:
Идешь сюда http://*********ru/ 
Жмёщь на обзор-выбираешь фото со своего компа.
Жмешь-загрузить.
После того, как загрузится, копируешь ВТОРУЮ ссылку из столбика справа 
И вставляешь в свой пост.
Не забудь после вставки ссылки в пост  НАЖАТЬ НА ПРОБЕЛ!-чтобы ссылка "посинела", стала рабочей.

Пробуй,цыплёнок! :Grin:

----------


## Мальвина13

Прошу прощения всё нашла...зря кипиш подняла.......кто ищет-тот всегда найдёт....ой. как верна народная мудрость.

----------


## olga77

В посте выше у меня не получилось, можно у Вас попробовать? Поучиться.[IMG]http://*********net/5012737m.jpg[/IMG]

Ура получилось!! Курочка спасибо! Пойду в темку вставлю!!!!

----------


## Lotos3

Доброго дня всем! Помогите-спасите, пожалуйста. Не знаю, может не в этой теме пишу. Но все же, вдруг кто откликнется. Посмотрела на ютубе конкурс "палочка-превращалочка". Очень понравился. Мне на выпускной бы надо срочненько. А может есть у кого нарезка такая. Суть - ходит палочка по кругу под одну музыку, остановилась, задание и музыка уже под задание идет. Я переделала  на подростков задания. Сегодня надо сценарий дописать. Буду премного благодарна.

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

Девочки, а почему у меня в электронной почте перестали появляться уведомления о новых сообщениях в темах?  :Tu:

----------


## olga77

[QUOTEДоброго дня всем! Помогите-спасите, пожалуйста ][/QUOTE] Так это нарезку очень просто сделать. Давай я завтра к вечеру тебе сделаю, если никто не откликнется

----------


## olga77

> Доброго дня всем! Помогите-спасите, пожалуйста. Не знаю, может не в этой теме пишу. Но все же, вдруг кто откликнется. Посмотрела на ютубе конкурс "палочка-превращалочка". Очень понравился. Мне на выпускной бы надо срочненько. А может есть у кого нарезка такая. Суть - ходит палочка по кругу под одну музыку, остановилась, задание и музыка уже под задание идет. Я переделала  на подростков задания. Сегодня надо сценарий дописать. Буду премного благодарна.


ПОПЫТАЮСЬ ВЫЛОЖИТЬ. Хотя только учусь   http://webfile.ru/file/a8c8419fdef338563a3a335c46887b3f

----------


## olga77

Ура я мегамозг! :Grin: 
http://webfile.ru/file/a2d9a932a4a987b0a423f54afe2e3ca0 
http://webfile.ru/file/a2d9a932a4a987b0a423f54afe2e3ca0 
http://webfile.ru/file/6a704e00f448fffcc575c1c6658f43d4 
http://webfile.ru/file/f1754868c4924e160d4a261ee0154b33 
http://webfile.ru/file/3d232679b8e42bc922e608a534510f74 http://webfile.ru/file/f8fde6547976e1a110a1dfd37171f67f 
http://webfile.ru/file/59cfdf8886fcf1f74aa7820630a9f147

----------


## olga77

Дальше....  http://webfile.ru/file/7c065cb786a5b394ba60123d75d8d031 
http://webfile.ru/file/45a1d77aa8595c312196bc0b71603685 
http://webfile.ru/file/3f40e63e7c06a657fb5015dc9d0a42bf 
http://webfile.ru/file/7388d6b91e015d2cada937e72ff302c7
Что-то помоему дублированное сваяла. Но разберешься. Я ведь только учусь. Если что утром пиши. У Курочки спросим как правильно. Кстати я заменила сакс и гитару, подобного не нашла. Я и себе эти нарезки возьму в работу!

----------


## Курица

> Если что утром пиши. У Курочки спросим как правильно.


если вас смутит выплывшее по ссылке окно про "ваш браузер что-то не поддерживает :Blink: @? вы просто его на крестик-на маленький, такой, в правом верхнем углу...
и всё! 
Это окно пропадет, будет жирная зеленая стрелка и слово Скачать.
И скачивайте!! :Aga:

----------


## Lotos3

> Дальше....  http://webfile.ru/file/7c065cb786a5b394ba60123d75d8d031 
> http://webfile.ru/file/45a1d77aa8595c312196bc0b71603685 
> http://webfile.ru/file/3f40e63e7c06a657fb5015dc9d0a42bf 
> http://webfile.ru/file/7388d6b91e015d2cada937e72ff302c7
> Что-то помоему дублированное сваяла. Но разберешься. Я ведь только учусь. Если что утром пиши. У Курочки спросим как правильно. Кстати я заменила сакс и гитару, подобного не нашла. Я и себе эти нарезки возьму в работу!



Господи! Как же хорошо, что вы все есть! Сразу столько человек откликнулись. Сценарий будет суперский. Спасибо вам огромное, Olga 77.

----------


## Lotos3

> если вас смутит выплывшее по ссылке окно про "ваш браузер что-то не поддерживает@? вы просто его на крестик-на маленький, такой, в правом верхнем углу...
> и всё! 
> Это окно пропадет, будет жирная зеленая стрелка и слово Скачать.
> И скачивайте!!



Курочка, я уже благодаря вам разобралась как там скачивать. Теперь чуть ли не ас. Целую вас и обнимаю.

----------


## Линдстедт

Требуется  "пинок"  в  нужном  направлении!  Как  мне  узнать,  что  у  кого-то  с  форума  ко  мне  вопрос  по  моим  публикациям?

----------


## Курица

> Как  мне  узнать,  что  у  кого-то  с  форума  ко  мне  вопрос  по  моим  публикациям?


Лена!На каждую из тем, в которой ты "наследила", автоматически открывается подписка.
Это увидеть ты сможешь в Кабинете.
Кабинет находится на Главной странице в правод углу, очень мелко-на первой строке-перед словом "ВЫХОД". Жми на него. и тебя выуинет в твой кабинет, там увидишь все  темки и в них-если есть-ревкцию на твои посты.
Пробуй. 
Если что-опять напиши тут)))

----------


## Линдстедт

поняла,  попробую....

----------


## Линдстедт

Курочка,  пардоньте, но  сгоняла  до  кабинета,  "заглянула  во  все  углы",  а  как   узнать,  что  у  кого-то  хоть  масенький  вопросик  ко  мне  есть?

----------


## Курица

> сгоняла  до  кабинета,  "заглянула  во  все  углы",  а  как   узнать,  что  у  кого-то  хоть  масенький  вопросик  ко  мне  есть?


Лена, вопросы-если они возникли-могут быть присланы  в личку "см. на той же верхней строке напротив слова Уведомления-если есть цифра 1-то  значит тебе письмо пришо-надо жать на это Уведомление 1-и попадешь в личку.
А если этого нет-то вам еще не написали :Meeting: 
Я же имела в виду, что если ты где-то в темке написала,то нужно прочитывать темку от вашего поста до последнего-возможно, вам и написали там, прямо в темке, через несколько постов от вашего.

----------


## Линдстедт

Поняла, и  еще  вопрос:  Где то  уже  видела,  но не  нахожу...  Как  поблагодарить,  не  печатая сообщение,  а  на  что-то  нажимая?   а  пока  Спасибо,  печатая.

----------


## Курица

> Как  поблагодарить,  не  печатая сообщение,  а  на  что-то  нажимая?


под авой человека, под строкой "Количество сообщений" есть значки .
Они чёрные. Найди значок типа шестиконечной звезды или весов ( они в разных браузерах чуть различаются), но ты вычленишь его, я в тебя верю :Ok: 
Это и есть *"репутация"*(на сленге-"репа") :Grin: . Жми на неё.

Можешь делать это в 2-х случаях:
1. Если *очень понравился пост*. В выпавшей на гиперссылочке строке выбери точкой "Одобряю" , а в окошке напиши, за что ты благодаришь человека.
2. В самых крайних случаях-если ты просто в шоке от той ЕРЕСИ или ГАДОСТИ, которую прочла, можешь в "репу" *высказать своё "Фи!"*. Но тогда выбери точкой уже другое слово:"НЕ одобряю" и тоже напиши, что тебя взбесило))))
Но знай :Nono: , что человек УВИДИТ, от кого ему пришла весточка в "репу", даже если ты ее  не подпишешь.

...Так что ко 2-му  случаю подходи с позиции "разумного эгоизма", следуя мудрости народной про "пригодиться воды напиться" :Grin:

----------


## Milan

вот вот у меня то же самое, мечтаю избавиться от папки!


> Я не могу избавиться от папки в руках! Это как таблЭтка валерианы при волнительных состояниях! Это значит всё у меня запущено?


Оказывается я не одна такая. Вижу реакцию гостей и у самой слезы тут как тут.


> Дома сама когда учу новые стихи или тосты лирические, то рыдаю.

----------


## Milan

Дорогие, у меня вопрос: когда нужно проводить поздравления от гостей?(имеется ввиду юбилей) если за первым столом это долго, а если растянуть на весь вечер,то последним гостям долго ждать,как найти золотую середину?Спасибо!

----------


## Курица

> Дорогие, у меня вопрос: когда нужно проводить поздравления от гостей?(имеется ввиду юбилей) если за первым столом это долго, а если растянуть на весь вечер,то последним гостям долго ждать,как найти золотую середину?Спасибо!


*Milan*, Люда, я думаю, что ответы на этот и другие вопросы по юбилею ты можешь поискать здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136987

----------


## Milan

Танечка! огромное спасибо, что вы меня пустили на свою кухню! Нашла ответы на многие вопросы. :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> огромное спасибо, что вы меня пустили на свою кухню!


Люда,  :Taunt:  это только в семье две Хозяйки на одной Кухне могут не ужиться, а тут, на Форуме, темка для того и была создана, чтобы передавать ОПЫТ приготовления блюда под названием Юбилей.
Советую и в подтемках Кухни побродить, там наши девочки своими рецептами делятся и помогают друг другу!




> Нашла ответы на многие вопросы.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136997 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136995 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138449 
и другие темки...
ЕЩЁ  много чего отыщешь! :Aga:

----------


## Татьянк

День добрый творческие люди! Мне сегодня поступил заказ на проведение свадьбы на природе! Одно из пожеланий молодых было что нибудь из славянских обычаев красивых и древних!( есть нюанс родителей у ребят нету) помогите пожалуйста подскажи что нибудь заранее поклон в пояс, очень очень благодарна буду каждому ответу!

----------


## Линдстедт

Доброй  ночи  всем,  кто  как  и я  готовится к  банкету.  У  меня  просьба  к   неновичкам  форума.( бывают  ли  они   в  этой  теме?!! Может  повезёт. ) СРОЧНО!! Прошу   скинуть  аудиосказку  "Сказка  про богатырей",  ... но  с   переделанной  концовкой (  без   новогодней  тематики).  а-у-у!  Спасибо. :Tu:  :Scare2:  :061: о

----------


## Белая розочка

Здравствуйте, уважаемые мастера. Мои постоянные клиенты поставили такую задачку: во вторник, 13 мая, юбилей отца, 65 лет, Валера. Всю жизнь водитель на межрайбазе, остер на язычок. Сейчас увлекается кухней. Будут 2 дочери и внучка старшеклассница. Поздравление-открытка, я так называю. Буду цыганкой, для дочки есть костюм полицейской. Предполагаю гадание на картах, приготовление какого-нибудь юбилейного напитка или десерта, от полицейской не знаю, что-может загадки какие-нить нескромные (он это любит). Танец с буквами имени. И поздравление президента от Толичека. Может есть что-то цыганское и полицейское, и еще нескромное. ПОМОГИТЕ, пошлите куда надо...

----------


## Белая розочка

Спасибо, все нашла сама)

----------


## Мальвина13

> Может есть что-то цыганское


Вот здесь  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136677&page=7

----------


## Белая розочка

Спасибо, Мальвина-красавица! Сейчас выложу, что сама придумала. Только найду куда)...

----------


## ya-annushka

Танюша, подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли где-нибудь, как-нибудь восстановить (посмотреть) пароль и логин под которым я зарегистрирована на Вашем форуме? Купили новый компьютер, но с него не получается войти на форум (где-то допускаю ошибку при вводе пароля или логина.... уже много вариантов перепробовала, но безрезультатно :(  )

----------


## Курица

> Танюша, подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли где-нибудь, как-нибудь восстановить (посмотреть) пароль и логин под которым я зарегистрирована на Вашем форуме? Купили новый компьютер, но с него не получается войти на форум (где-то допускаю ошибку при вводе пароля или логина.... уже много вариантов перепробовала, но безрезультатно :(  )


Пишите об этом *нашему Админу Марине* тут  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...47#post4860247 
или ей в личку - уверена -она не оставит вас без помощи! :Aga:

----------


## ya-annushka

спасибо, Танюша!!!

----------


## Sens

> День добрый творческие люди! Мне сегодня поступил заказ на проведение свадьбы на природе! Одно из пожеланий молодых было что нибудь из славянских обычаев красивых и древних!( есть нюанс родителей у ребят нету) помогите пожалуйста подскажи что нибудь заранее поклон в пояс, очень очень благодарна буду каждому ответу!


Шикарно будет смотреться хоровод с гостями. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gn-LT0qEZM
Вместо бросания букета - пусть девушки плетут венки и бросают в воду. На каждый венок повязать ленту опред.цвета, чтобы знать где чей.
Венки в воду. Кто из парней поймает - тот с девушкой танцует (целует)

----------


## nast78

Здравствуйте!Я Настя)Хотим устроить подруге сюрприз,день рождения в стиле стиляг..Подскажите,где можно найти пригласительные-шаблоны и конкурсы какие-нибудь.Спасибо!

----------


## Nusay

Танюша, нужна Ваша помощь, подскажите где можно подглядеть игры на выпускной в школе 11 класс.

----------


## Курица

> подскажите где можно подглядеть игры на выпускной в школе 11 класс.


*Nusay*, вот ссылка на тему "Выпускные и последние звонки"- смотрите, что на ваш вкус)))

----------


## Тигренок777

Здравствуйте Друзья! Меня зовут Елена. Я очень рада знакомству с Вами. Я новичок во всех смыслах( 4 свадьбы и 7 юбилеев) Заказали юбилей мужчине 50 лет. Человек серьезный, занимает руководящую должность, детей нет, родителей нет. Компания соответствующая (родственники и коллеги). У меня проблемы с первой частью вечера. Наверное нужно что-то более серьезное, но боюсь накосячить и получиться нудно. Буду очень Вам признательна если "пнете" меня в нужном направлении.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> юбилей мужчине 50 лет. Человек серьезный, занимает руководящую должность, детей нет, родителей нет. Компания соответствующая (родственники и коллеги). У меня проблемы с первой частью вечера. Наверное нужно что-то более серьезное, но боюсь накосячить и получиться нудно.


Елена напишите сколько народа и сколько часов будет банкет.

----------


## Тигренок777

Ой! Татьяна, спасибо что откликнулись! Банкет на 6 часов, гостей будет 30 человек. Коллектив не танцующий. Юбиляр воспринимает конкурсы как "стеб"(его слова) , а на песочку согласился с радостью. Чем их занимать 6 часов не знаю. Может ткнете меня носом, где почитать. Ну а если что подскажете буду вообще счастлива:-).

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

> Здравствуйте Друзья! Меня зовут Елена. Я очень рада знакомству с Вами. Я новичок во всех смыслах( 4 свадьбы и 7 юбилеев) Заказали юбилей мужчине 50 лет. Человек серьезный, занимает руководящую должность, детей нет, родителей нет. Компания соответствующая (родственники и коллеги). У меня проблемы с первой частью вечера. Наверное нужно что-то более серьезное, но боюсь накосячить и получиться нудно. Буду очень Вам признательна если "пнете" меня в нужном направлении.


Тогда тебе надо побольше застольных развлечений, викторин для гостей на сколько хорошо они знают юбиляра, кричалки, хлопалки и т.д. этого на форуме очень много)))) не помню автора, но по примеру этого:
ХЛОПКИ
… (хлопают) десятков лет назад на свет родился мальчик. Как все малыши, в один (хлопают) годик он стал ходить, в два (хлопают) годика начал разговаривать, в семь (хлопают) лет, как все советские детишки пошёл в школу. Закончив её и став совершеннолетним, мальчик отправился в армию. Вернувшись оттуда, женился на красавице, и у них родилось … (хлопают) детей. Жили они хорошо, работали, как все пять (хлопают) дней в неделю, по выходным отдыхали и развлекались, как могли. Не заметили, как пролетело время, детишки их выросли и подарили своим родителям … (хлопают) внуков. И вот сегодня, … ( хлопают) десятков лет спустя наш мальчик решил отметить свой юбилей. Пригласил он гостей званных долгожданных, устроил для них пир на весь мир, и все были счастливы. На юбилей гости подарили виновнику торжества один (хлопают) чайный сервиз на шесть (хлопают) персон, электрический чайник на три (хлопают) литра, двухспальную (хлопают) кровать, машину с четырьмя (хлопают) колёсами, семь (хлопают) мягких подушек и десять (хлопают) огромных букетов цветов. А также неисчислимое количество аплодисментов. И наш юбиляр был счастлив!

----------


## Тигренок777

Юля, спасибо большое за помощь! Эта хлопалка, к сожадению, не подойдет, у юбидяра нет ни детей, ни внуков. Буду искать. Спасибо что откликнулись!!!:-)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Эта хлопалка, к сожадению, не подойдет, у юбидяра нет ни детей, ни внуков. Буду искать. Спасибо что откликнулись!!!:-)


Лена ну почему не подойдёт? Прояви фантазию,напиши любой текст,машину водит-вот авто на 4-х колёсах,поехал на рыбалку и поймал рыбку на 7 кг! да мало ли что можно придумать!!!И пошёл наш Ю. по грибы и собрал нашёл он всего 1 гриб,Но зато какой большой,в 3 обхвата!! и т. д и т. п. Посиди подумай,можно всё,что угодно нафантазировать. Наш и.о. первый  начальник на (производстве)как у каждого важного начальника у него есть много телефонов..1-2 точно и каждый на 2,а то и 3 симки.. и.т. д.

Так Лена я хотела тебе рассказать про приятный застольный конкурс,который нравится всем и высокопоставленным и рабоче-крестьянам.ФАМИЛИЯ ю. подводишь к тому,что у него замечательная(редкая,известная или знаменитая(для всех нас)в конце-концов Громкая) и в этом ларце у тебя находится фамилия нашего ю. Тебе необходимо купить вкусности на каждую букву. А для гостей ты разыгрываешь эти вкусные призы,кто угадал-получил и так все буквы. Допустим у меня скоро будет Клюкин на к- казинак; л-лимонад; на ю(здесь проблема) но я купила печенье "юбилейное" дам подсказку и угадают,как миленькие. снова к-Кит-кат;и-ириска;н-нуга.

----------


## Тигренок777

Да, действительно все просто и очень интересно! Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!!! Просто я растерялась немножко. Опыт проведения юбилеев маленький, у меня конечно есть и викторины, и кричалки, но их явно мало для не танцующей компании. "Пнули" меня в нужном направлении. Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Тигренок777*, Вот и славненько ещё одна застолка,пройдёт на ваше кол-во гостей абсурд.
Все участники придумывают какую-нибудь знаменитую фразу из кино, КВН и т.д нельзя произносить в слух. Прошептать соседу справа на ухо. Затем ведущий задает вопросы по кругу. Отвечают этой фразой. 
Вопросы:
1. что вы подумали об И., когда увидели в первый раз
2. какую надпись вы бы хотели сделать на торте для И
3. что бы вы сказали об И, если бы он сообщил вам, что начал изучать китайский язык
4. что как правило отвечает И на ваше предложение украсть 2 тетрадочки в клеточку
5. какая фраза больше всего соответствует моральному облику И
6. что бы вы сказали И если бы он сообщил вам что он инопланетянин
7. какой фразой вы начали бы оду И
8. какими словами вы утешаете И когда он жалуется на свою жизнь
9. что вы подумали об И когда 1 раз услышали его пение
10. что бы вы хотели написать в трудовой книжке И
11. какими словами вы приветствуете И при встрече в общественном туалете
12. что бы вы сказали если бы И признался что без ума влюблен в Регину Дубовицкую
13. что вы скажете И уходя с вечера
Вопросы то же придумывала разные
И вот ещё..для ней потребуется какой то предмет я беру флльгированый шар в виде сердца и гости под муз. его передают,а я кога муз. не звучит тому у кого в руках шар задаю вопрос. А в конце зачитываю что получилось
Назовите любой напиток: __ Назовите часть тела: __ Назовите мультфильм: ___
Назовите город: ___ Назовите обувь: _____Назовите головной убор: ______________
 Назовите любую валюту: __ Назовите транспортное средство: _ Назовите двузначное число: ___ Назовите что-то съедобное: ___Назовите алкогольный напиток: _________
Назовите любое слово: ___
 Назовите растение: __ Назовите мужчину коллегу: ___ Назовите женщину коллегу: ___
Утром 15 июня  Ю.. проснулась, почистила зубы, сполоснула рот напитком _____________. И вспомнили что сегодня юбилей. Как много всего надо успеть!
 Ю. посмотрела в зеркало и подумала, что ей очень нравится её _____________. Стали мечтать, что не плохо бы увеличить это раза в три... 
 В этот момент ю.. услышали мелодию из мультфильма _________, это пришла СМС от мужа , в которой было написано, что: «Праздник будет проходить в загородном доме, в маленькой деревушке под названием _________.»
 Какой же наряд выбрать? Вдруг ю.. посетила блестящая идея: На ноги она  наденет ___________, обольтся любимыми духами. На голову - _____________. Теперь она может себе такое позволить ведь  весь доход получаете в ______________. 
 Незаметно пролетело утро  и наступил обед. Ю. выглянула из окна и увидели, что под окном  уже ждёт ____________, котор (ую)  заказал любимый муж. Быстро помчавшись со скоростью ___________ км/ч, и через 2 часа добрались до назначенного места.
 Стол ломился от угощений, но она решила, что  единственным блюдом на сегодня будет ______________. Зато _____________ тёк/ла/ло рекой. После поздравления гостей ю.. встала и сказала  Выпьем за прекрасное слово - _________________________!». 
 После чего вы назвали себя _________. И больше уже ничего не вспомнит... Утром Ю. проснулись между  _________________и  ___________). На вашей шее висела медаль с надписью: «3:0 в мою пользу».

----------


## Тигренок777

Урааа! Татьяна СПАСИБО!!! Так здорово! Обязательно проведу, Вы мне очень сильно помогаете! У меня мысли заработали в нужном направлении. Вы вселили в меня уверенность и уже совмем не страшно. И все благодаря Вам!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Тигренок777

P. S. А может этот рассказик о юбиляре красивенько оформить и подарить ему это коллективное творение?

----------


## Сяпа

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Евгения. 
Вот сижу на месте и топочу ножонками...Как много всего хочется сделать.. 
Вела в феврале свадьбу подруги-гостей всех знала. 
Было  интересно, но страшновато. Сейчас  надо провести свадьбу знакомых, но гости- незнакомые люди. Подскажите пожалуйста, как мне выбрать ди-джея?
 Чем он мне может помогать?
 Сколько ему надо платить?
 Аппаратура чья? 

Просто на свадьбе подруге мне помогал муж-светомузыка, микрофоны, домашний кинотеатр и ноутбук. Вроде как хватило. Но тут свадьба другого уровня. Вот думаю спросить у DJ в том ресторане, где будет проходить вечер, может он согласится.
 Надеюсь, написала понятно. Немного "очкую" я.

----------


## Тигренок777

Татьяна, что-то я не могу никак придумать какой может быть приз на букву Е, в игре "Фамилия"? Ох, прям переклинило!

----------


## ненька

> какой может быть приз на букву Е,


Ежевика.

----------


## Тигренок777

Ненька, спасибо за подсказочку!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Ежевика.


витамин -Е мин. водичка Ессентуки

----------


## Тигренок777

Точччно! Есентуки!!!  Витамин Е... Спасибо девочки за подсказочки!!! :Tender:  А я конфетки ежевичные дарила. Конкурс очень понравился!  :Aga: Татьяна, СПАСИБО за помощь!!! :Tender:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> СПАСИБО за помощь!!!


Лен нема за что! Давай лучше рассказывай что проводила,как прошло??

----------


## Тигренок777

Всем добрый вечер! Уж как я боялась этого юбилея... :027:  (Это всего лишь мой восьмой юбилей!) Юбиляр мужчина очень резкий и занимает руководящую должность, коллектив соответствующий. Страх мой было не передать словами! А все прошло ОТЛИЧНО!!! Благодаря вам, девочки, вашей поддержке и помощи я первый раз, от проведения юбилея получила удовольствие! Очень благодарна всем, кто откликнулся! Тебе, Татьяна, Юле, Неньке, безмерная благодарность Танюше-Курочке! :Tender: Спасибо вам!!! Очень мешал мне страх и как следствие - скованность. Благодаря вам и форуму появилась уверенность. Юбиляр с супругой довольны, гости в восторге, подходили, благодарили много раз! Даже звонили сегодня, еще раз говорили спасибо! Мне и раньше говорили спасибо, но не так :No2: . В этот раз я почувствовала, что людям действительно понравилось и была такая энергетика... :Tender:  ...ну вот, опять поэму написала и наверное не в той темке. Это от не опытности и переизбытка чувств!!! :Yahoo:  Татьяна, я "Фамилию" немножко "смазала" сама, но гости ничего не заметили, может можно было поинтересней что придумать, я разыгрывала буквы загадками, отгадывали с энтузиазмом, смеялись. Я сама перепутала очередность букв (позор мне) :Blush2: , первый раз проводила, волновалась, но самое главное, что гостям понравилось! Провела перестраивалку "С Юбилеем" Виктории Косыгиной, огромное ей спасибо :Vishenka 33: , тоже все прошло отлично! Очень гостям понравилось путешествие в 80-е! Возраст соответствующий. С большим удовольствием все вспоминали. Я им предложила отгадывать мелодии из любимых передач СССР, они начали вспоминать кто вел эти передачи, потом стали вспоминать что сколько стоило, в общем игру сами гости растянули до невозможности, я их не прерывала, видела, что им очень приятно было вернуться в прошлое. И еще они сами очень растянули песочку, так им понравилось сыпать песок и высказывать пожелания, все стояли и переживали: "Ой, не сыпьте много и нам местечка оставьте". И говорили потом, что песочку видят в первый раз. Подарочки Танюши-Курочки растрогали гостей до слез и зал взрывался аплодисментами! :Yahoo:  В общем я СЧАСТЛИВА! СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!! :Vishenka 04:  Я сейчас немножко освоюсь на форуме и очень надеюсь, что от меня тоже будет польза! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ПАРИЖАНКА

Девочки, милые у меня вот какой вопрос...вот такой вопрос мне задала невеста:"Лена, подскажите пожалуйста Богдан на свадьбе друзей, в июне месяце ,поймал подвязку и та ведущая нам сказала, что когда у нас будет свадьба эту подвязку друзьям надо вернуть - типа примета такая, это правда вообще? " Девочки, что за примета такая? что она таит в себе?:)) :Blink:  подскажите , пожалуйста!:)))

----------


## yurgesovna

> Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Евгения. 
> Вот сижу на месте и топочу ножонками...Как много всего хочется сделать.. 
> Вела в феврале свадьбу подруги-гостей всех знала. 
> Было  интересно, но страшновато. Сейчас  надо провести свадьбу знакомых, но гости- незнакомые люди. Подскажите пожалуйста, как мне выбрать ди-джея?
>  Чем он мне может помогать?
>  Сколько ему надо платить?
>  Аппаратура чья? 
> 
> Просто на свадьбе подруге мне помогал муж-светомузыка, микрофоны, домашний кинотеатр и ноутбук. Вроде как хватило. Но тут свадьба другого уровня. Вот думаю спросить у DJ в том ресторане, где будет проходить вечер, может он согласится.
>  Надеюсь, написала понятно. Немного "очкую" я.


 ВОТ ТОЛЬКО НЕ ОЧКУЙ!!!!!!для начала- свяжись со звукачами в своём городе( их море и каждый хочет заработать) есть ребята-профи.... -ТЫ РАБОТОДАТЕЛЬ ДЛЯ НИХ!!!! весь твой вид должен показывать, что у тебя есть возможность нанять любого...
 твои требования: ( я так понимаю у тебя только для малюсенького банкетного зала хватает озвучки- тоже хорошо- с папиком будете в один котёл маленькие мероприятия обслуживать)
про твои требования( соответсвенно и оплата от этого) 
1- АППАРАТУРА, свет, дым, мыло-машина, лазер..(что есть?-это тоже стоит ЕГО ДЕНЕГ!и их ему  это надо отработать и ещё заработать на этом-ТАК ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ!!!!!)
1- досконально знать содержимое своего компа!!!!, что б в любой момент поставить именную отбивочку.... аудиореплику...
2- БЕЗУСЛОВНО! танцевальная программа для любого котингента и реагирование на ситуацию на танцполе....
3-  если ты всю озвучку.. нарезки.. делаешь сама, а это лучший вариант( потом ты обязательно сольёшься с постоянным звукачём.. дело времени..понимать тебя будет по жестам..дышать с ним будешь вместе... на пальцах, со взгляда одного)-  вот тебе б самой при обрести аппаратуру... молодая ещё... отработаешь...  с мужем лучший вариант работать- дома обмусолишь каждый свой шаг...
4- микрофон, как зубная щётка, должен быть у тебя свой...
5-  ноут свой. если брать одну флешку,  можно не влезть в экран звукача, а если он ещё и поёт... там и тексты песен ... а, как правило: ЗАБУДЬТЕ ВСЁ, ЧТО ВЫ ГОТОВИЛИ!!! НА ХОДУ ВСЁ БУДЕТ МЕНЯТЬСЯ!!!! и только в своём компе , через поиск, ты вырулишь....
6-  ОПЛАТА-  безусловно, ты спрашиваешь у звукаря , СКОООКААА????? и прибавляешь свою цену.НО!!!! исходя из своего опыта,я заказчику называю только свою цену и начинаю грузить - завлекать- ошарашивать своими фишками, если ты понимаешь, что заказчик твой, поднимаю тему озвучки. и предлагаю несколько вариантов- просто звукооператор,звукооператор+ певец..+ саксофон, народник и тд... а почему вышла на этот вариант- ведя выпуск в военном институте Ушакова  С ЗВУКАРЁМ-ПЕВЦОМ(генииий)мы раздели  оплату пополам( такой договор у нас был), а через некоторое время до меня дошли слухи , что я певца наколола на две штуки -а  я , действительно взяла себе 2 тыс, только по товарным чекам, деньги, которые я потратила личные! хорошо, что нам выпускник заказал ДЕНЬ КОРАБЛЯ  и я хитро вывела его, перед певцом, на тему ДВУХ ШТУК ПО ЧЕКАМ- отработала!!!  поэтому обозначиваю только свой гонорар и свожу заказчика со звукоператором. и при "РАСПЛАТЕ" ТОЛЬКО КАЖДЫЙ СВОЁ ЗАБИРАЕТ ОТ ЗАКАЗЧИКА-никакой головной боли!!!
ЖЕНЯ! не очкуй!!!!хотя, что я тебе говорю... у самой трясучка перед каждым мероприятием.... дома-КО МНЕ НИКТО НЕ ПОДХОДИИ!!! НЕ ЖРУ , НЕ СПЛЮ, НЕ СР... -но, это только до начала , как только выйдешь в зал- ты сразу будешь как рыба в воде!!!! давай дерзай, ЖЕНЕЧКА! МЫ ВСЕ С ТОБООООЙ!!!!!!!





> Чем он мне может помогать?


-не та постановка вопроса-ВЫ НА ОДНОЙ ВОЛНЕ!!!!  только в тандеме может всё сложиться!!! вот почему я говорю- МОЛОДАЯ, МУЖ ... можно и с аппаратурой продумать- вырулишь-отработаешь...

----------

arina1990 (22.01.2019)

----------


## Мурамарина

> Татьяна, что-то я не могу никак придумать какой может быть приз на букву Е, в игре "Фамилия"? Ох, прям переклинило!


Ежевичное варенье или ежевичный сок. Витамин "Е".

----------


## Тигренок777

> Ежевичное варенье или ежевичный сок. Витамин "Е".


Мурамарина, спасибо за подсказочки! :Tender:

----------


## Еленка1976

> какой может быть приз на букву Е, в игре "Фамилия"? Ох, прям переклинило!


все, что связано с ежевикой, например, ежевичный джем, ежевичный йогурт, ежевичный орбит.

----------


## Тигренок777

Еленка, спасибо!!!

----------


## ПАРИЖАНКА

ДЕВОЧКИ И МАЛЬЧИКИ, Я ПОВТОРЮСЬ! НИКТО , НИЧЕГО НЕ ЗНАЕТ ОБ ЭТОМ? :No2:  


> Девочки, милые у меня вот какой вопрос...вот такой вопрос мне задала невеста:"Лена, подскажите пожалуйста Богдан на свадьбе друзей, в июне месяце ,поймал подвязку и та ведущая нам сказала, что когда у нас будет свадьба эту подвязку друзьям надо вернуть - типа примета такая, это правда вообще? " Девочки, что за примета такая? что она таит в себе?:)) подскажите , пожалуйста!:)))


Откликнитесь, пожалуйста.....

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> ДЕВОЧКИ И МАЛЬЧИКИ, Я ПОВТОРЮСЬ! НИКТО , НИЧЕГО НЕ ЗНАЕТ ОБ ЭТОМ?


Подвязка невесты приметы и обычаи
Такую традицию придумали не славяне, она пришла к нам с Запада. Раньше, побывав на свадьбе и принеся домой хотя бы маленький лоскуток одежды жениха или невесты, означало счастье и благополучие в доме. Поэтому на свадьбе все гости пытались «урвать» кусочек наряда молодоженов. Звучит дико, не правда ли? Так вот, дабы спасти молодых от такого варварства, придумали, что подвязка невесты приносит особое благополучие. Но изрядно выпившие мужчины постоянно пытались стянуть подвязку с ноги невесты. Тогда традицию видоизменили - подвязку может снять только муж и кинуть в толпу мужчин, а поймавший и будет тем самым счастливчиком, который вскоре обретет семейное счастье. Невеста, в свою очередь, чтобы не обидеть женщин, кидала свадебный букет.  

Сейчас невеста одевает даже две подвязки. Одну выше колена, а вторую - на 5-7 сантиметров выше первой. Первую жених снимает и прилюдно кидает неженатым друзьям, она «счастливая», а вторая остается на невесте и называется она «медовая» подвязка. Как вы уже догадались, эту самую вторую повязку муж снимает с жены наедине в первую брачную ночь.

А после свадьбы? Что делать с подвязкой? Вот несколько наблюдений, рекомендаций.
Вернуть невесте. Некоторые невесты предпочитают хранить на память вещи, связанные со свадебным торжеством. Подвязка — одна из таких вещей. Просто подойдите к невесте и спросите, нужна ли ей подвязка?
Оставить себе. Подвязка теперь ваша. Можете делать с ней все, что хотите. Подарить кому-нибудь из родственников или знакомым. Повесить у себя дома на видном месте, возить на зеркале заднего вида своего автомобиля и т.д. В общем, посмотреть примета сработает или нет.
Потерять ее. По моим наблюдениям этот вариант встречается на свадьбе чаще всего. В конце праздника никто уже не помнит, что стало с подвязкой. Иногда ее обнаруживают в самых неожиданных местах. Увы, такова судьба современных подвязок.
Еще как вариант, одеть эту подвязку на свою девушку.
Определенных традиций о хранении подвязок нет.

----------


## ПАРИЖАНКА

*mursilka2*, Спасибо:))) Я читала об этом в интернете... Но вот  точного ответа на  мой вопрос там нет... а я и слыхом , не слыхивала о том, что ПО КАКОЙ-ТО причине подвязку нужно возвращать... Как-то же это объяснить нужно! :Blink:

----------


## бубочка

Много читала на форуме про тост (пять пальчиков), а вот его содержания ни где не вижу, может кто подскажет, или я ни в этой теме интересуюсь? :Blush2:

----------


## elen-ka20

*ПАРИЖАНКА*, Лена,да я за свою практику стооооолько обрядов "придумала" ..Иногда беру что-то древнее и не понятное,и даже устарелое и додумываю свой  вариант.Видимо и с этой подвязкой таже песня.Так и объясни,что ,мол, ни где ни в одном источнике такого нет и не значится.Это видения ведущей.Ну или придумай сама чё-нить

----------


## Курица

> Много читала на форуме про тост (пять пальчиков), а вот его содержания ни где не вижу, может кто подскажет


Это авторская фишка Наташи Мегатой 



> Пальчики 
> Первый тост на свадьбе (в стёбном стиле, переходящий в лирику)


, тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136484

----------


## Smetanka

Добрый день.
помогите найти сценарий или конкурсы на тему- дискотека в стиле 90х. в каких темах искать? не знаю в той ли теме обратилась за помощью....извините, еже ли что :)

----------


## ПАРИЖАНКА

*elen-ka20*, Леночка, спасибо... я так и подумала, что это придумка той ведущей... :))) ребята у меня, суеверные, какие-то попались :))) буду соображать, что с этой подвязкой  делать...

----------


## Курица

> в стиле 90х.


*Smetanka*, именно о дискотеке в этом стиле темки нет, но глянь тут - *ЧистАкАнкретный ай-яй юбилей в стиле 90-х* т Ирины Окрылённой
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137998

----------


## Smetanka

> *Smetanka*, именно о дискотеке в этом стиле темки нет, но глянь тут - *ЧистАкАнкретный ай-яй юбилей в стиле 90-х* т Ирины Окрылённой
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137998


ок, спасибо )))

----------


## бубочка

> авторская


Спасибо большое что подсказали где искать :Smile3:

----------


## olio

Подскажите пожалуйста. Как то подалась информация про застольные конкурсы, интерактив с гостями. Срочно нужно, но как назло найти не могу. Где это посмотреть можно?

----------


## Тигренок777

Olio, с телефона не знаю как ссылку кинуть, интерактив в Ах, эта свадьба! Конкурсы разные в Малых литературных жанрах. Может послала не туда, но хотела помочь!!!

----------


## Курица

> Как то подалась информация про застольные конкурсы, интерактив с гостями.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131576  сходи вот сюда.

----------


## лорчик24

А кто подскажит , где у вас есть реквизитная темка ???Ну или чтото похожее????

----------


## Курица

> де у вас есть реквизитная темка ???Ну или чтото похожее????


 лариса, наверное, тебя интересует раздел
*Организация работы*
В нём  обсуждаются все аспекты, обеспечивающие эффективность работы ведущего: реклама, взаимоотношения с заказчиком, культура и техника речи, материальное и техническое обеспечение работы и пр. 
_Но...опять...Вход в раздел после испытательного срока._

 :Tender:  :Derisive: Прошу только об одном- не "рассердись" на таких -сяких ин-ку-шников, не пускающих в нужные темки,  и не уйди с форума...

поверь- это как в Церкви-есть ПРИхожане, и есть ЗА - хожане. захожанам нужно только поснимать пенки, пробежавшись наскоком...а вот ПРИхожане-это те, кто НАДОЛГО или навсегда на форум приходят. так что-терпение и еще раз терпение. 
 Зарегистрирована ты в сентябре 2012-го, так что :Grin: месяц)))) на форуме у тебя УЖЕ есть. Осталось написать 20 сообщений по существу...10 у тебя уже за несколько часов появилось :Meeting:

----------


## лорчик24

> лариса, наверное, тебя интересует раздел
> *Организация работы*
> В нём  обсуждаются все аспекты, обеспечивающие эффективность работы ведущего: реклама, взаимоотношения с заказчиком, культура и техника речи, материальное и техническое обеспечение работы и пр.


Похоже это не то .......именно реквизитная ..по изготовлению реквизита .....вот в такой темке я могу разгуляться для начала  и найду о чем поболтать.Ну типо мастерской куда девочки могут прийти за советом по изготовлению костюмов и праздничного реквизита.

----------


## Курица

> именно реквизитная ..по изготовлению реквизита .....вот в такой темке я могу разгуляться для начала  и найду о чем поболтать.Ну типо мастерской куда девочки могут прийти за советом по изготовлению костюмов и праздничного реквизита.


Я именно так и поняла, и дала тебе ссылку на БОЛЬШУЮ тему.
А вот подтемки там такие:*Реквизит ведущего* http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=114 
и Оч. умелые ручки http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=269 
А ещё в этом большом разделе есть темка  -*Документы для мероприятий*, где Аннушка и другие Мастерицы вместе с Геной делают своими ручками различные красивости в фотошопе.

Но ты можешь обо всём, чем  хочешь поделиться, писать здесь,Лариса:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138379 
А о том, как прошёл очередной твой праздни к, поделиться здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322 
А вот в этой темке рассказать, какой у тебя "багаж", ЧТО ты возишь с собой на мероприятия: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137134 

Дерзай!
Я улетаю в от пуск-уверена-по возвращению смогу уже встретить тебя в тех темках, куда ты хотела попасть,Лариса! :Aga:

----------


## лорчик24

> Я улетаю в от пуск-уверена-по возвращению смогу уже встретить тебя в тех темках, куда ты хотела попасть,Лариса!


К сожилению ещё нет..Таня . Я тоже улетаню 20 августа в отпуск к маме в Россию. всё будет потом , после...... потому как незнаю вернусь от туда или нет !!!! Мондраж уже сейчас хватает. А вот как наложат санкции на полёты , пока я там буду ......ой мамочка , недай бог!!!!

----------


## бубочка

Девочки, а кто нибудь слышал о конкурсе битва титанов? Там парни в боксерских перчатках. Расскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## I'm Sasha))

Решила тоже заглянуть в эту темку и спросить "О наболевшем". Мне нравится на форуме. Много действительно талантливых людей, но почему то некоторые личности позволяют себе унижать других. Это я о ситуации в моей темке. А потом еще говорят, что не мели в виду ничего такого.))) То, что я новичок на форуме - не значит, что я новичок в индустрии. Много ведущих выкладывают тут материал, который считают хорошим, вот и я выкладываю, делюсь тем, что вела сама и что проверено на разных компаниях. Нет цели навязать мой материал кому-то. Кому надо - берите, кому не нравится -не берите. Но отзываться плохо о моих конкурсах и моментах, ставя под сомнение меня как ведущую в глазах других форумчан и гостей форума - это, как минимум не этично. Зачем люди делают это? - Вот мой вопрос. Хотят "научить"  своему "профессионализму"? Так можно в личке обсудить их претензии, зачем же на глазах у всех? И как после этого удержаться на форуме? Как пробудить в себе желание выкладывать тут свои фишки и вообще сюда заходить, когда чувствуешь, что кусают со всех сторон? Остается надеется, что есть и добрые люди, готовые с теплом принимать новичков форума.
С уважением, Саша.

----------


## Славина

> Хотят "научить" своему "профессионализму"


А форум и есть одна большая школа. И не надо делать бучу из того, что тебя не погладили вдруг по голове и не похвалили какой-то конкурс, а всего лишь выразили своё мнение, которое здесь выражает каждый и имеет на это полное право, так же как и все. Саша, здесь не детский сад, а одна большая и взрослая школа. Сколько наша Окрылённая вынесла разных мнений по поводу своих фишек и ничего не раскисла, не разнылась, не сломалась, не бегала не жаловалась никому, а наоборот стала сильнее и авторитетнее. А тебя в каждой теме обижают! Может проблема в тебе?




> Остается надеется, что есть и добрые люди, готовые с теплом принимать новичков форума.


А мы и принимаем и направляем в нужном направлении и это происходит со всеми и никто не обижается, а мотают на ус.

----------


## Гайдаровна

> Решила тоже заглянуть в эту темку и спросить "О наболевшем". Мне нравится на форуме. Много действительно талантливых людей, но почему то некоторые личности позволяют себе унижать других. Это я о ситуации в моей темке. А потом еще говорят, что не мели в виду ничего такого.))) То, что я новичок на форуме - не значит, что я новичок в индустрии. Много ведущих выкладывают тут материал, который считают хорошим, вот и я выкладываю, делюсь тем, что вела сама и что проверено на разных компаниях. Нет цели навязать мой материал кому-то. Кому надо - берите, кому не нравится -не берите. Но отзываться плохо о моих конкурсах и моментах, ставя под сомнение меня как ведущую в глазах других форумчан и гостей форума - это, как минимум не этично. Зачем люди делают это? - Вот мой вопрос. Хотят "научить"  своему "профессионализму"? Так можно в личке обсудить их претензии, зачем же на глазах у всех? И как после этого удержаться на форуме? Как пробудить в себе желание выкладывать тут свои фишки и вообще сюда заходить, когда чувствуешь, что кусают со всех сторон? Остается надеется, что есть и добрые люди, готовые с теплом принимать новичков форума.
> С уважением, Саша.


Сашенька, Вы, как маленький, обиженный ребенок. Надула губки, и больше не буду в с вами дружить.....  Вы же сами написали в своем посте "Поболтаем, обсудим нюансы". А люди просто выразили свои сомнения в уместности некоторых нюансов.  Может стоит прислушаться??? Ведь то, что хорошо проходит  для одной публики, то для другой - это будет неприемлемо. И то, что Вы  проводите уже несколько лет и это прокатывает, значит у вас компании однотипные. Простите, только не обижайтесь, пожалуйста!!!!! Я сама - лох))))))

И весь сыр-бор пошел из-за народного сленга, типа, вольного перевода с украинского языка. Я вот тоже хочу сказать по секрету, что нам, татарам, не очень нравятся переводы  известных российских хитов. Например,  песня "Черные глаза" на татарском языке ..... Но на празднике мы просто улыбнемся, и не будем этому придавать большого значения. Ведь музыкант, ставя эту песню, хотел сделать только приятное. Может и в вашем случае так же???

----------


## Джина

> Решила тоже заглянуть в эту темку и спросить "О наболевшем".


*Саша,* о "наболевшем" Вы можете написать в этой теме http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136360&page=51 она для этого и создана. Там вас выслушают, пожалеют.

Эта же тема имеет вполне четкое название *" Не терпящие отлагательства вопросы новичков"*. Не засоряйте, пожалуйста, тему. Нашим новичкам трудно ориентироваться.

----------


## Огонёчек

Здравствуйте, я новичок. Провела еще пока только один детский день рождения. У меня возникла пара вопросов (не нашла на них ответы на сайте).
1. Если аниматор/ ведущий детского праздника работает один, всегда ли у него есть помощник, который включает музыку? Если нет, то как вы справляетесь? Отлучаетесь на минутку, чтобы включить нужную музыку перед конкурсом? У вас ноутбук или магнитофон?
2. Если вы приглашены в качестве костюмированного персонажа на детский др домой. Вы приходите заранее? Или в последний момент, когда все гости уже в сборе? Когда успеть приготовить реквизит? Как вы знакомитесь с детьми? Есть ли какие-то ритуалы? Вообще, как вы себя ведете в первые минуты в доме у именинника/цы? 
Поделитесь опытом, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Курица

> я новичок. Провела еще пока только один детский день рождения. У меня возникла пара вопросов (*не нашла на них ответы на сайте*).


*Огонёчек*, чтобы найти ответы на твои вопросы, нужно попасть вот в эту темку http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 
В ней-всё от детских праздни ках.
И начать я советую вот с этой темы- http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200 
А вопросы задать эти (и другие)-можно ЗДЕСЬ: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137630 
Удачи! :Yes4:

----------


## Огонёчек

Спасибо! Будем читать:)

----------


## Овечка

Здравствуйте, я не новичок вроде  :Smile3: , давно ничего не проводила. И вот представилась такая возможность провести бесплатно свадьбу (попросили).
Прошу помощи в составлении сценария для свадьбы молодоженов-инвалидов. Ее уже 3 раза переносили. Сейчас она должна состояться 7 ноября. Нужны конкурсы, чтобы они тоже могли участвовать. 
Из родителей только мама со стороны невесты.
ХОТЕЛОСЬ БЫ СДЕЛАТЬ ИМ ПРАЗДНИК! 
ПС: Молодожены и часть гостей - инвалиды по интеллекту. Гостей 25 человек. Гуляют в кафешке. На девочек-мальчиков собирать наверное не надо (или надо?).
Если я не сюда обратилась, пошлите меня, пожалуйста, куда надо  :Smile3: .

----------


## Курица

> представилась такая возможность провести бесплатно свадьбу (попросили).
> Прошу помощи в составлении сценария для свадьбы молодоженов-инвалидов. 
> ХОТЕЛОСЬ БЫ СДЕЛАТЬ ИМ ПРАЗДНИК!


Сценарий составишь сама. с помощью материалов форума можно 200 свадеб сделать-не то, что одну



> пошлите меня, пожалуйста, куда надо


тебе сюда, дорогая Овечка
Начни с этой темки
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138198 
а потом наполняй его(план) материалами отсюда

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=117

----------


## Овечка

Понятно...послали, а я думала поможете волонтеру. Ну ладно послали...так послали. Пошла (вот здесь сердечко).
ПС: Кстати так и не нашла в смайликах сердечко, одни страшные смайлики. Еще и стописят раз пароль спросили.

----------


## Курица

> Понятно...послали, *а я думала поможете волонтеру. Ну ладно послали...так послали*.


Людмила, завтра у нас встреча форумчан, и в ночь я уезжаю... 
См. о нашей встрече тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138932 
Но, даже стоя на пороге, я дала тебе ссылочки...Заметь, я тебя не "послала", а "послала" по адресу...

----------


## Джина

> завтра у нас встреча форумчан, и в ночь я уезжаю...


Я тут с инспекцией зашла и глазам не верю -Хозяйка на месте :Blink:  Курочка дорогая, лети!!! Счастливой дороги!!! Всем приветы горячие-горячие!!!




> Заметь, я тебя не "послала", а "послала" по адресу...


По очень правильным адресам :Aga: 

Людмила, свою просьбу о помощи вы можете разместить здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138823

----------


## Овечка

Я и обратилась-то почему...потому что тоже нету времени. Мне еще надо помочь многодетной семье в нашем городе купить двух-ярусную кровать для детей (им там спать не на чем) и еще разослать семена томатов коллекционерам бесплатно))). Ну раз послали, пойду значит. Всем спасибо!!! Всех люблю!!!
Для неравнодушных: Мне очень нужен сценарий для молодоженов - инвалидов по интеллекту. Из родителей - только мама невесты, остальные родители умерли. Я буду очень ждать в личке (вот здесь смайлик с сердечком).

----------


## krutia

А у меня вот какой вопрос, я посмотрела тему о встречах форумчан и ничего не нашла на январь месяц :No2:   в январе не бывает у вас никаких семинаров? Я просто очень мечтаю побывать хоть раз на таком мероприятии, но пока возможность выпадет только в январе :Blush2:  подскажите пож. может я просто невнимательно читала :Derisive:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> в январе не бывает у вас никаких семинаров? Я просто очень мечтаю побывать хоть раз на таком мероприятии, но пока возможность выпадет только в январе


На ИН-КУ наверное нет. Но есть в Питере называется "Северная тамадея" забей (то что в кавычках) в инете и будет тебе счастье.
*Овечка*, 
Людмила,вот поражаюсь я людям!!!

----------


## krutia

Ой, а на северную тамадею с ин-ку кто-нибудь ездит? :Blink:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> а на северную тамадею с ин-ку кто-нибудь ездит?


Конечно, ездят!

----------


## krutia

Ааа, тогда пойду погляжу что это за "северная тамадея" и с чем ее едят :Grin:

----------


## Viktorina007

Помогиите пожалуйста! Нужен материал для юбилея учительницы. Ей 55, проводы на пенсию. Будет много народа (родственики,друзья, учителя). Не знаю что лучше сделать... Проводить юбилей со школьной тематикой, или не зацикливаться на этом? Направьте меня, пожалуйста, где можно глянуть что-нибудь?

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Проводить юбилей со школьной тематикой, или не зацикливаться на этом? Направьте меня, пожалуйста, где можно глянуть что-нибудь?


Я бы не стала заморачиваться с учительской тематикой!
Сама училка! Это как в том анекдоте: Приехали вы на море.... а там станки, станки...
Обычный юбилей!
Можно взять любой момент из школьных выпускных для прославления учителя. 
Сходи вот сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137691

----------


## Tane4ka5

> Я бы не стала заморачиваться с учительской тематикой!
> Сама училка! Это как в том анекдоте: Приехали вы на море.... а там станки, станки...
> Обычный юбилей!
> Можно взять любой момент из школьных выпускных для прославления учителя. 
> Сходи вот сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137691


Обсолютно согласна с Зоей! Пусть будет страничка в празднике учителя, посвящённая её профессии и достижениям в области образования! И хорошо, если в этой страничке (блоке) участвуют её коллеги. А всё остальное - это достижения её жизни длиною в 55! ))) Вся её семья пусть будет в объективе Юбилейных событий! Ведь, не секрет, что часто семья бывает обделённой вниманием именно тогда. когда мама педагог, или врач.

----------


## Храбрая сердцем

Зоя, девочки, всем привет! Дайте волшебный пинок или натолкните на мыслишку: предстоит тематическое день рождение в черно-белом стиле! Может какие- нибудь изюминки наших девочек есть в такой тематике? :Thank You2:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Ольгия

> тематическ*ИЙ* день рождени*Я* в черно-белом стиле


Вот только рассуждала на эту тему http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...39#post4931739

----------


## Храбрая сердцем

> Вот только рассуждала на эту тему http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...39#post4931739


Спасибо, Олечка!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Леночка Фролова

Здравствуйте форумчане. У меня есть такой вопрос, я в этом году первый раз буду вести новогоднюю ночь, корпоративы уже проводила, а вот саму ночь - нет, подскажите пожалуйста какой нибудь сценарный план. В смысле, материал я подготовила, но что за чем идет, как лучше что построить. Когда сделать поздравление Деда Мороза и Снегурочки. Как я понимаю примерно так:
1. Сбор гостей праздника
2. Знакомство с гостями
3. Провожаем старый год 
4. пару конкурсов на сплочение компании (как я понимаю - эти 3 пункта должны занимать 2 часа т.к. начало в 22.00 и до боя курантов)
Музыкальные паузы в расчет не беру. 
5. Бой курантов, тост за новый год. (что сделать логичнее сразу после боя курантов?)
6. командные игры, перетанцовки и т.д.
7. Блок Деда Мороза и Снегурочки
Вот примерно как то так, но в голове каша.
Направьте пожалуйста в нужное русло.

----------


## Курица

> я в этом году первый раз буду вести новогоднюю ночь,





> Направьте пожалуйста в нужное русло.


Лена, вот тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=136    масса тем на этот счёт-и тебе туда есть вход! Читай!
В разделе собраны новогодние конкурсы, сценарии и всё. что может пригодиться для проведения новогоднего вечера. Вход для пользователей, у которых есть 5 сообщений и регистрация не менее 5 дней.

----------


## Леночка Фролова

> Лена, вот тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=136    масса тем на этот счёт-и тебе туда есть вход! Читай!
> В разделе собраны новогодние конкурсы, сценарии и всё. что может пригодиться для проведения новогоднего вечера. Вход для пользователей, у которых есть 5 сообщений и регистрация не менее 5 дней.


Татьяна, спасибо большое, пойду изучать.

----------


## Огонёчек

Добрый день. У кого была такая ситуация- дети во время программы дня рождения дома через некоторое время стали отказываться играть. Отговорки-я устал, не хочу.дети 5 лет. Что вы делали в такой ситуации??? Научите неопытного аниматора!))

----------


## Огонёчек

> Наталья, игры активные были? Может устали? Тогда спокойные игры надо делать, рассадить детей, загадки поотгадывать, фокусы показать, порисовать в конце-концов. Или стеснялись...Тогда тоже напор приуменьшить,поговорить с детьми, пошутить... А может игры не по возрасту? Или слишком простые, или для более взрослых. Тогданадо расширять игротеку. Сложно сказать, не наблюдая. Разные причины могут быть. Например, просто проголодались ребята)))


Там изначально не очень дети были настроены на игры- один мальчик вообще сразу отказался учавствовать в конкурсах-весь день рождения просидел за игрой в psp, другие два мальчика периодически дрались из-за игрушек, остальные дети разбегались по комнатам-там трешка. Именинник пару раз отпадал в истерике.  Мне кажется, они никогда не приглашали до этого аниматора, хотя все дети ходят в сад, там же праздники наверняка проводят. В общем, подскажите, как себя вести в таких ситуациях. Papandr, спасибо!)

----------


## Курица

> В общем, подскажите, как себя вести в таких ситуациях.


*Огонёчек*, у нас Андрей молодец, накидал тебе идей, по поводу которых тебе стоит подумать...а еще этот же вопрос можешь задать вот тут  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200 
Тут - беседка детских аниматоров...они тоже тебе версий -почему так произошло - поднакидают, уверена!

----------


## ksuhakuti

Добрый день ,я новичок в этом интересном деле ) жизнь сложилась так ,что мне пришлось перехать с родного города в другой ,и если там у меня заказы были не много и почти все среди друзей и знакомых ,то приехав в большой город (Нижний новгород ) просто не знаю с чего начать и знаете страшно ритуалы ,обычаи ,правила все иное .Рада что наткнулась на ваш форум ,огромное желание учится и рости в этом направлении .

----------


## Огонёчек

> Добрый день ,я новичок в этом интересном деле ) жизнь сложилась так ,что мне пришлось перехать с родного города в другой ,и если там у меня заказы были не много и почти все среди друзей и знакомых ,то приехав в большой город (Нижний новгород ) просто не знаю с чего начать и знаете страшно ритуалы ,обычаи ,правила все иное .Рада что наткнулась на ваш форум ,огромное желание учится и рости в этом направлении .


Начните с объявления на бесплатной доске. Добавьте фото с уже проведенных праздников и ждите звонков.
Удачи!

----------


## ksuhakuti

спасибо за понимание ,вот чувство неуверенности во  мне, мне не свойстенное ,я приехала с татарии ,там например ,да же на русских свадьбах многие традиционно дарят чак чак ,гуся , это все надо преподать )а тут россия ,вот как узнать какие тонкости тут к чему быть готовой,у себя я начинала ,знаете ,разослата смс на телефоны уже работающих тамадой что кто поделиться опытом готова сшить сценмческие костюмы и вот одна женщина откликнулась ,дала мне нескольео уроков и я ходила с ней на два мероприятия ,чтоб как сказать войти в курс да суть,но я была моложе и безбашенней что ли ,сейчас так не смогу уже ,)))вот были бы курсы в городе ,но нет таких ,нужен толчок ,)))какое то рассуждение вслух получилось )))

----------


## Огонёчек

> спасибо за понимание ,вот чувство неуверенности во  мне, мне не свойстенное


А у кого оно есть, чувство уверенности?))) Я перед мероприятиями вообще не сплю, не ем и т.п.))))
Зайдите на U tube и посмотрите видео с мероприятий, будет вам обучение.)

----------


## Курица

> ,вот чувство неуверенности во мне, мне не свойстенное ,я приехала с татарии ,там например ,да же на русских свадьбах многие традиционно дарят чак чак ,гуся , это все надо преподать )а тут россия ,вот как узнать какие тонкости тут к чему быть готовой


*Ксюша!* _(предположу, что так тебя зовут, да,девушка?напиши имя в автоподписи или над аватаркой, чтоб знали, КАК к тебе обращаться,хорошо? Это всё делается в твоём кабинете)_
Что-то мне не вспомнить, кто из ведущих у нас из самого Нижнего, но вот  поблизости...у нас на форуме есть уроженка Нижнего Новгорода-Галина Ганина -ооочень коммуникабельная и милая женщина, правда, и занятая сильно, но думаю-проконсультировать, как и что принято в ЭТОЙ местности-в отличие от твоей Татарии,-сможет. Напиши ей в личку, скажешь:"Курица послала))))))))!"
Вот сюда тебе надо написать:
http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=351112 




> вот были бы курсы в городе ,но нет таких ,нужен толчок


зато есть курсы (вебинары) тут, на форуме-см. главную страницу форума.Учиться можно и по Интернету, это я тебе авторитетно заявляю))) :Aga:

----------


## Храбрая сердцем

> скажешь:"Курица послала))))))))!"


Танюш, и мне скажи, пожалуйста, вот я хочу тебе сказать спасибо! Один раз это сделала (я правильно поняла, что это левый нижний уголок у твоего сообщения, в виде звездочки?), а дальше не получается, пишет вы этого сделать не можете! Может я что-то не правильно делаю?
Очень хочется поблагодарить всех за прекрасную работу, не словами, а спасибкой!!!!! :Thank You:

----------


## ksuhakuti

да уважаемая Курица ))) меня Оксана зовут ,но друзья Ксюша ) мне так нравиться ),хочу похвастаться преобрела курс (вебинар ) Екатерины Степановой ,очень жаль что сам вебинар опоздала ,уже прошло половина занятий ,но для начала пройду вебинар в записи )

----------


## ksuhakuti

спасибо за рекомендации ,вот набираюсь храбрости и думаю с чего начать )))

----------


## ksuhakuti

Курица ,с большим трудом разобралась с аватаркой но ,не получаеться подписать именем , :No2:

----------


## Курица

> не получаеться подписать именем


почему ты так думаешь????  :Grin: Прекрасно получилось,Ксюша или Оксана)))))))))

----------


## Viktorina007

Тамадушечки, помогите, подскажите... Мне нужно провести новогоднее торжество..мини-ёлку, детский "школьный корпоратив"...(вобщем, даже не знаю как "обозвать" это мероприятие) для ребят 5 класса. Я у них проводила уже много мероприятий в этом году, чуть-ли не у каждого ДР, выпускной, 1 сентября... А тут попросили провести новогодний праздник. Отмечать будут в кафе, просили задействовать и детей и их родителей... Всё мероприятие где-то на 3,5 - 4 часа. Что делать - ума не приложу... Лезут в голову конкурсы и забавы только для взрослых... И как быть? Всё-таки нужен же на празднике Дед Мороз и Снегурка... Выборы делать из детей и взрослых? А как? Тем более такое мероприятие буду проводить впервые. Может у кого-то уже был опыт? Подскажите, что делать? Может куда-нибудь направите меня...  :Tu:

----------


## Tane4ka5

> Тамадушечки, помогите, подскажите... Мне нужно провести новогоднее торжество..мини-ёлку, детский "школьный корпоратив"...(вобщем, даже не знаю как "обозвать" это мероприятие) для ребят 5 класса. Я у них проводила уже много мероприятий в этом году, чуть-ли не у каждого ДР, выпускной, 1 сентября... А тут попросили провести новогодний праздник. Отмечать будут в кафе, просили задействовать и детей и их родителей... Всё мероприятие где-то на 3,5 - 4 часа. Что делать - ума не приложу... Лезут в голову конкурсы и забавы только для взрослых... И как быть? Всё-таки нужен же на празднике Дед Мороз и Снегурка... Выборы делать из детей и взрослых? А как? Тем более такое мероприятие буду проводить впервые. Может у кого-то уже был опыт? Подскажите, что делать? Может куда-нибудь направите меня...


На мой взгляд, Деда Мороза и Снегурочку нужно подготовить, всё же! Не сложный выход, не многословное приветствие, весёлые конкурсы и розыгрыши с подарками. Зайдите в тему детскую на форуме и найдите кричалки.ю анимашки, загадок полно!!!! ))) Удачи!

----------


## dorr

я с родителями в прошлом году делала такую сказку

https://yadi.sk/d/79uZx4e6dM9yM

всем понравилось

----------


## боевая

Я проводила в 4 классе выпускной. Так вот там мы с детками танцевали "Помогатор" . Его видео можно посмотреть на сайтах летних лагерей.Мне кажется , Вика, в твоём мероприятии можно станцевать его с детьми для Дедушки Мороза. А ещё мы  играли в подарки. Это два набора карточек. В первом : корыто, конфета, велосипед, и так далее. А во втором, что будем делать с эти подарком: пусть кушает, пусть катается, пусть повесит на стену и т.д. Карточки перемешивают, а потом предлагаешь деткам дарить подарки друг другу. Например: Ира кому ты подаришь свой подарок? Оле. А что ты Оле подаришь, тяни карточку. Велосипед. Итак, а что Оля должна с ним сделать? (вот тут вторая стопка перемешанная вступает в ход) А Оля .... пусть его кушает! Смех детей гарантирован.  А вообще можно много взрослых игр подстроить под детей

----------


## smile51

Здравствуйте! Направьте, пожалуйста, в нужный раздел. Очень хочу посоветоваться с профессионалами по поводу удержания внимания людей на корпоративе и правильному распределению конкурсов и подбора музыки. Вроде никогда проблем не было. А тут последний корпоратив - провальный. Третий день в себя придти не могу. Правда сразу предчувствовала, что будет что- то не так: заказ на проведение через кафе был и встретиться с заказчиком просто не дали. В общих чертах рассказали задачу - чтобы народ весело погулял и все. Я уточнила моменты, которые меня интересовали: соотношение мужчин- женщин, специфика работы, возраст и то. Сказали смешанный коллектив примерно пополам, чуть больше женщин будет... Управленцы. Разновозрастные. Все. В итоге, я с самого начала вечера не совсем понимала реакцию на коллективные конкурсы, на застолки, посвященные распределению ролей в коллективе... При этом, мне не дали сделать ни одной паузы, требовали продолжения программы без остановок ( ели параллельно с играми, кричалками и тп)... буквально, после 3 тоста начальница начала требовать танцы. Я устроила им коллективный танец-игру, они весело отплясали, только я вздохнула спокойно, что сейчас они хоть потанцуют минут пять, как они тут же все уселись опять за стол и вопрошающе на меня смотрели... В общем, ощущение от всего, что люди как на спектакль пришли, а не отдохнуть.... Затем еще проблемы с аппаратурой возникли... пока я опять их в кучу собрала и только у них реальный расколбас начался - неожиданно отрубило свет во всем здании.... официанты вынесли свечи, все опять попадали за стол, но настроение у всех упало.... я сама через силу улыбалась - прямо собраться не могла никак... еле- еле вывернула в командные игры... но настроения уже ни у кого особого не было.... и половина гостей практически тут же собралась и ушла... вторая правда затем отжигала по полной до поздней ночи. Но у меня такое неудовлетворение от своей работы - что спать не могу. Никак не пойму, почему такая реакция на все была. Почему с танцполе все разбегались...  ( один мужчина из них, правда, сказал мне, что нужно с ними и мне танцевать, тогда мы подружимся). но никогда такого не делала ( за исключением танцевальных игр и анимашек, да и у мужчины там скорее другая заинтересованность была... Единственное оправдание всему вижу в том, что как мне потом сказала их начальник - у нее в коллективе одни женщины, а все мужчины здесь был их мужья и приглашенные друзья фирмы... то есть это изначально и не коллектив чисто был.... о чем я узнала вообще по окончании мероприятия...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Здравствуйте! Направьте, пожалуйста, в нужный раздел. Очень хочу посоветоваться с профессионалами по поводу удержания внимания людей на корпоративе и правильному распределению конкурсов и подбора музыки. Вроде никогда проблем не было. А тут последний корпоратив - провальный. Третий день в себя придти не могу. Правда сразу предчувствовала, что будет что- то не так:


Вечер добрый Ольга! Не могу точно утверждать,точное направление в тему,потому как у Вас и проблемы с душевным равновесием и проф. сомнения.Вот есть ещё одна подходящая тема на форуме.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129860&page=5

Несколько лет назад отказалась сотрудничать с работниками кафе,ресторанов и банкетных залов.Конечно есть некоторые +,но минусов на мой взгляд больше. Мы не вправе отказать тем или иным клиентам,так как вас автоматически "внесли в меню" и практически продают ваши услуги в этих заведениях.А вот в таких редких случаях,когда клиенты НЕ ваши, при личной встрече учитывая весь многолетний опыт вы бы распознали,что им нужна другая ведущая.Они хорошие,лёгкие на подъём,ведомые -но не способные даже потанцевать самостоятельно несколько танцев.А ваша программа скорее всего рассчитана на иную компанию.К тому же рубанули электричество(ну просто такое дурацкое совпадение) и даже по закону подлости аппаратура закасячила и мужчины оказались прихватизированными...стечение обстоятельств! НГ крпоративы немного отличаются по манере проведения от НГ ночи. В первом случае,как правило приходит коллектив,а во втором случае,как правило приходят семьями или небольшими компаниями. Подбор конкурсов и программы отличаются (лично для меня) значительно! Оля самое главное не опускать рук,(не падать духом  или портить себе настроение)больше общаться с гостями,незаметно выяснять нежданные обстоятельства  ииии быстро-быстро подстраиваться под компанию. Импровизировать и выкручиваться если так случилось.

----------

arina1990 (22.01.2019)

----------


## smile51

Спасибо большое за поддержку! Самое обидное, что, правда, я не могу осудить клиентов. Культурные, вполне адекватные люди.. но почему- то не пошло и все.... ((((( Тоже подумываю о том, чтобы завязывать с кафе... очень много несостыковки от технических и денежных до общения лес клиентами возникает...

----------


## smile51

.Вот есть ещё одна подходящая тема на форуме.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129860&page=5

К сожалению, доступ туда мне закрыт....

----------


## smile51

Они хорошие,лёгкие на подъём,ведомые -но не способные даже потанцевать самостоятельно несколько танцев.А ваша программа скорее всего рассчитана на иную компанию.К тому же рубанули электричество(ну просто такое дурацкое совпадение) и даже по закону подлости аппаратура закасячила и мужчины оказались прихватизированными...стечение обстоятельств! НГ крпоративы немного отличаются по манере проведения от НГ ночи. В первом случае,как правило приходит коллектив,а во втором случае,как правило приходят семьями или небольшими компаниями. Подбор конкурсов и программы отличаются (лично для меня) значительно!

Вы правы, к тому же мужчины не просто приватизированными оказались, но и в большинстве своем незнакомыми... практически никто ни с кем не общался, в то время как женщины увлеченно щебетали....

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*smile51*, Ольга возвращайся скорее и соединяй(редактируй,все свои сообщения в одно. После отправления редактировать можно в течении ???минут 30.

----------


## smile51

К сожалению, я не знаю, как редактировать... а... сейчас вижу функцию, но только в последнем сообщении... в предыдущих, видимо, время вышло... Постараюсь больше так не спамить...

----------


## Geshka

Готовлю сейчас бал для старшеклассников к Татьяниному дню, сталось 12 дней. Подскажите, может есть такой раздел на Форуме: БАЛ. Конечно, в чистом виде вряд ли будет сценарий, но хоть структурно разобраться - бал.... Первый раз буду проводить.... Неужели нет такого раздела? Думаю, что не может быть...

----------


## Курица

> может есть такой раздел на Форуме: БАЛ.


а вот что-то я не могу припомнить, чтоб такой раздел был, увы...

Но теперь есть, вот ссылка:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...42#post4969342 

Прошу "собирать в кучу" всё именно в этой темке :Tender:

----------


## купер

Здравствуйте!! Помогите советом , какие тонкости в проведении юбилея- 80 лет женщине - мужа нет, да и мужчин человека два всего, остальные женщины - всего 17 человек

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Здравствуйте!! Помогите советом , какие тонкости в проведении юбилея- 80 лет женщине - мужа нет, да и мужчин человека два всего, остальные женщины - всего 17 человек


Привет новичкам! 17 чеелов не вопрос,мужа нет,то же не редкость(в этом возрасте). Насчёт мужчин их не ВСЕ :Nono: ГО а их ого-го,аж 2(двое!!!) :Yahoo: Если есть всего один мужчина,праздник считай автоматически удался,на славу :Ok: а когда их аж двое,то это двойное счастье :Derisive: 
а теперь серьёзно...
Скажи пожалуйста ,сколько часов будет длиться праздник?Ну,что бы можно было набросать сцен. план.

----------


## купер

наверное часа 4 - вот тортик бумажный сделала - как сюрпризы от юбилярши - конкурсы, как не посмотришь - везде сорвнования между м
. и ж.

----------


## купер

Спасибо, что откликнулись!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> наверное часа 4


Очень хорошо! Сначала надо определиться со встречей,это может быть самая простая,накачали воздушные шарики, раздала гостям несколько штук мыльных пузырей,раздала язычки-дуделки. И попросила всех гостей пошуметь в честь Ю. кто то лопает шары или машет ими,а так же кричат ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ. Кто то пузырит,остальные дудят ииии вот так с шумом,криком и пузыриками начали праздник! 
Я отношусь к тем ведущим,которые работают в стиле Бабяжки  :Girl Blum2: кормят-поят,дают отдохнуть и расслабиться,а уже только потом предлагают поздравить виновников! Поэтому мой план будет ,так как я привыкла делать :Blush2: 
Застолье- можно в первом тосте подчеркнуть её 17 юбилей,цифра замечательная и звучит не так шокирующе,как цифра 80. Объявить,что в этом возрасте можно фсё! и предложить гостям выпить за 17 юбилей.
второй тост я бы вручила ей юбилейный лист календаря. Потом провела бы какой нибудь интерактивчик,на раскрепощение,на сплочение,на знакомство,как правило после таких  моментов проходит полное расслабление всех присутствующих. 
Дальше можно порадовать гостей небольшими и скромными подарочками(сладкое имя) 
Дальше обязательно зажгла бы огонь(1 свеча или 4 свечи или даже 7 свечей)Это можно поискать в притчах и адаптировать к юбилярыне.
Первый танцевальный блок,обязательно начала бы с танца Ю. с???? сыном,внуком или правнуком..кто там эти 2 товарища.,а всех гостей организовала бы в круг. Как правило ставлю С. Пьеха "город детства"
второй стол начинаю с экспромта для гостей,любой застольный с фразами..это помогает гостя собраться с мыслями и настроится на весёлую волну. А у же после его мы вручаем подарки и поздравляем виновников.
Оберёг-на всеобщее поздравление здесь ты можешь сделать всё что не жалко. Песчанка,бусики или дерево пожеланий...сама смотри
Ну вот поздравили и после этого провожу какую нибудь перестраивалку.
Опять дать потанцевать
Воот это у нас прошло чуть больше 2-х часов. Оставшееся время у меня проходит как на качелях. Пригласила гостей к столу,провела какие то застольные конкурсы,пригласила манками в центр зала-провела какой то игровой блок. Потанцевали. Опять пригласила гостей к столу. Там снова застолки,опять обманки-манки и опять конкурсы переходящие в танцы. 
Что можно проводить. На таких Ю. всегда хорошо идут застольные песенные конкурсы.На любую компанию проходят несложные эстафетки . Здесь нужно провести батл по ТЕМ хитам и по ЭТИМ. 
Тортик это святое. Пусть вынесут-выкатят или хотя бы поставят поближе к Ю.(это уже тот возраст,когда не стоит лишний раз дёргать Ю.)Загадать желание,задуть свечи,дать напиться чаю. А дальше небольшой финальный блок.
Финалочка всегда идёт на то,что обязательно нужно встречаться хотя бы раз в год,это минимум! И ещё в этом возрасте всегда любят благодарить гостей..поэтому можно подчеркнуть значимость Ю. Вот она у нас  расположилась на стульчике,сказать как она нам нужна и как её все любят. А дальше несколько тёплых слов каждому гостю и приглашать их к Ю. в центр,они все по очереди выходят обнимаются и целуются. А потом финальная фотографию в таком вот так сказать тесном семейном кругу. Она и все гости близко-близко ,рядом-рядом . А она центр этого торжества,как солнце или планета которая всех объединяет.

----------


## купер

спасибо!!! Встречу я взяла с "порогом", потом знакомство по цветам, зажигание свечей и исполнение желаний в виде цветка, юбилярша отрывает лепестки и как- бы желания идут вперемешку с поздравлениями, вот не могу придумать, когда и как вспомнить о тех кого с ней сегодня нет, какой тост сказать- дочери настаивают упомянуть

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> не могу придумать, когда и как вспомнить о тех кого с ней сегодня нет, какой тост сказать- дочери настаивают упомянуть


Общаемся,общаемся,а где имя и фото??? :Blink: 
Насчёт тех,кого нет...Ю. сама о них расскажет или тебе дали список и кем они для неё были?

----------


## купер

Зовут меня Наталья, а фото вставить еще руки не дошли

----------


## Луиза***

Всем привет! :Smile3:  Дорогие коллеги, оч нужна Ваша помощь!!!  Я на форуме недавно, поэтому не совсем еще ориентируюсь... Нужно провести юбилей у 9-го класса (а я даже не имею представления о программе... работала пока только на свадьбах и юбилеях). Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли такой раздел на форуме, посвященный выпускным вечерам и какие современные тенденции и фишки можно использовать в программе. И еще вопрос: "Что именно нужно обсуждать на встрече с родительским комитетом, который занимается организацией вечера? Весь сценарий целиком или отдельные моменты?" Как правильно провести встречу, чтобы у них не возникло сомнений в моей кандидатуре?...

----------


## Курица

> нужна Ваша помощь!!!


Пожалуйста, принимай ссылочку



> Нужно провести юбилей у 9-го класса (а я даже не имею представления о программе... работала пока только на свадьбах и юбилеях). Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли такой раздел на форуме, посвященный выпускным вечерам


http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=374 
Остальные вопросы,наверное, будете задавать уже конкретно в теме. :Meeting:

----------


## Курица

> какие современные тенденции и фишки можно использовать в программе


Если я правильно поняла,то вам стоит сходить в ЭТУ темку
*"Вконтакте"-программа для подростков*: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138991

----------


## Маргарита Игоревна

Здравствуйте, люди добрые! Хочу разместить новогодний сценарий для детей (персонажи -взрослые). Как это сделать? просто вставить? и как получить ссылку, чтобы внести ее в анкету? и где найти эту анкету-она куда-то делась...Голова кругом идет что-то.... ничего найти не могу...

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, люди добрые!


Здравствуйте,Маргарита.




> Хочу разместить новогодний сценарий для детей (персонажи -взрослые)


Детская темка-ну, вернее, темка, в которой ВЕДУЩИЕ о детских праздниках разного рода говорят и их обсуждают, у нас вот по этой ссылке:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 
О размещении материала в подразделе "Новый год" попробуйте задать свой вопрос ЗДЕСЬ http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200 

Либо - если вы работник досугового учреждения- вам сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=188 
(это Форум работников культуры. Общение завучей по внеклассной работе, клубных работников и директоров клубов и ДК. Обсуждение программ, сценариев, работы с персоналом.)




> Как это сделать? просто вставить?


Можно ПРОСТО вставить скопированный из водовского файла текст...Но этот будет очень много знаков...Поэтому лучше залить сценарий на любой удобный вам файлообменник, к примеру, Яндекс -диск, и в сообщении выставить только ССЫЛКУ за залитый материал(а там будет и сам сценарий в ворде, и, естественно-подзвучка-в МР3 файлах.)




> как получить ссылку, чтобы внести ее в анкету? и где найти эту анкету-она куда-то делась...


Рита, а вот о какой анкете вы спрашиваете, я не поняла,извините :Meeting: 





> Голова кругом идет что-то.... ничего найти не могу...


 :Grin: хочу вас успокоить-у всех так же было в первые дни общения с форумом,повертье, вы-не исключение))))
Почитайте страниц 5=10 с конца вот этой темы-может, что-то для вас прояснится)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138382&page=56

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> как получить ссылку, чтобы внести ее в анкету? и где найти эту анкету-она куда-то делась...





> Рита, а вот о какой анкете вы спрашиваете, я не поняла,извините


Танечка, прости, я вмешаюсь...  По всей видимости, Маргарита Игоревна хочет получить свидетельство на опубликованный материал на нашем форуме. Для этого достаточно заполнить анкету, указав ссылку на свой пост с материалом, и оплатить 300 рублей.

Уважаемая *Маргарита Игоревна*, всё очень просто! Объясняю пошагово:

*Анкета всегда находится на главной странице форума, в правой стороне (обвела жёлтой рамкой):*
[IMG]http://*********net/6408473m.png[/IMG]
*Чтобы выйти на главную страницу, нужно нажать на слова "Форум" или "Главная страница форума" в левом углу панели под шапкой форума:*
[IMG]http://*********net/6397209m.png[/IMG]
Всю информацию, касающуюся Свидетельства, можно посмотреть в этом разделе:
*Форум: Свидетельства о публикации авторских материалов*

Как правило, такие свидетельства нужны педагогам и музыкальным руководителям детского сада для аттестации. Если Вы музрук, то и сценарий выкладывайте в соответствующей теме на форуме музруков: здесь.

А может, Вы преподаёте в школе и сценарий для детей школьного возраста? Тогда совсем в другом разделе. В общем, для каждой профессии у нас есть свой раздел. Лучше всего, если Вы кратко расскажите о себе в теме: *О нас!* Тогда будет понятнее, кто Вы и чем занимаетесь, и легче будет Вам помочь.  :Yes4: 


*Важный момент при указании прямой ссылки на пост!* 
Старайтесь всегда указывать прямую ссылку на конкретный пост. А не так, как у нас многие на форуме длают: ссылка на страницу, пост № такой-то. Потому что, когда модераторы чистят темы, нумерация постов сбивается и номер поста может оказаться совсем другой. И тем более, когда пост переносится в другую тему.

Как правильно взять ссылку на пост, очень хорошо рассказала модератор музруков (позволю сюда скопировать её сообщение):



> * Прямая ссылка укажет, где находится нужное сообщение даже тогда, когда оно бывает перемещено в другую тему.
> 
> Как отправлять прямую ссылку:
> 
> Нажать правой кнопкой мыши на номер нужного поста, на это указывает стрелочка с номером 1
> Найти надпись "Копировать адрес ссылки" и кликнуть на неё левой кнопкой мыши. Всё. Ссылка скопирована. Осталось только вставить её в своё соощение.
> [IMG]http://*********su/4814510m.png[/IMG]
> *


Желаю удачи!  :Victory:

----------


## Маргарита Игоревна

Девочки!! Разобралась вроде. Спасибо большое!!

----------


## Валентина Мумич

Всем привет из снежного Екатеринбурга. Вопрос у меня действительно не терпящий отлагательства...уже в пятницу организую закрытую вечеринку знакомств "Без комплексов". На первый взгляд-неприличность. Я же хочу сделать вечеринку для знакомтсва приличных людей. на которой обстановка и, соответственно, ведущая - расположат людей знакомиться и не иметь при этом комплексов...посоветуйте, как это сделать непринужденно...я смотрю, тут прямо ассы! Конкурсы не ниже пояса, может какие-то легкие стишки...загадки и т.д.

----------


## боевая

Может быть , если вечеринка без комплексов, то начать с того, а когда мы без комплексов? конечно в детстве и начать с каких нибудь детских конкурсов, типа "давайте пошалим". Ну раз мы люди взрослые то и шалить будем по взрослому....Этот наверное конкурс с глубокой бородой, но мне всегда нравиться его итог. Это " кто,где ,когда". Когда пишем на листочках ответы на задаваемые вопросы, ну пусть и пишут ответы по взрослому.

----------


## боевая

Коллеги, я имею достаточный опыт проведения, но вот никогда не проводила золотой свадьбы. Все люди пожилые,  навряд ли поднимутся на забойные танцевальные конкурсы. Пошлите меня пожалуйста куда-нибудь.... Пока на ум только угадай мелодия приходит....

----------


## Курица

> *Пошлите меня* пожалуйста куда-нибудь.... Пока на ум только угадай мелодия приходит....


Иди по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=49487  -там 22 страницы в темке "Свадебные юбилеи".
Только бери с собой лопату (копать) и сито (просеивать откопанное))))
 :Girl Blum2: "послала так послала!" :Taunt:

----------


## купер

Здравствуйте, форумчане!!! Первый раз заказали свадьбу  на малое количество человек в небольшом зале, вот как-то побаиваюсь, может что-то посоветуете? или " пошлете" куда-нибудь ?
Очень жду ваших советов!! :No2:

----------


## Курица

> Первый раз заказали свадьбу на малое количество человек в небольшом зале, вот как-то побаиваюсь, может что-то посоветуете? или " пошлете" куда-нибудь ?


По мне, так лучше взять заказ на 100 чел., чем на маленькую свадьбу-труднее в разы :Meeting: П.ч. делаем всё то же (обряды, игры, конкурсы), а задействованные - одни т те же люди...им же надо еще и выпить-закусить)))и на других посмотреть...
То есть если опыта ведения свадеб нет, за такую свадьбу браться надо подумав...а то негативные последствия могут отбить желание на какое-то время вообще заниматься этим делом (ИМХО). А если ещё и помещение маленькое, то вообще...одни застолки во-первых, надоедят, во-вторых, их должно быть в памяти немеряно...Ты как со стендапом? :Derisive:  Дружишь,Купер?
И...Есть ли место для игр и танцев?
А послать-это мы с превеликим удовольствием пошлём))))
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=117&page=2   это раздел !Всё о свадьбе" -читай, впитывай)))ссылку дала на 2 стр., а там есть еще первая)

----------


## купер

совершенно верно сказано!!! И я того же мнения, со стендапом пока не дружила, но надо видимо начинать, места мало, будем думать, они вроде бы хотят что бы поскромнее без гаданий на первенца, выкупа торта и т.д.. Вот в субботу буду с ними встречаться, там и определюсь. Спасибо за поддержку добрая Курочка!!

----------


## боевая

И от меня спасибо нашей Курочке. Знаю, что флуд, но простите.... очень доброжелательный форум. До этого общалась на нескольких других, так там от админов так и прёт высокомерием....что не есть хорошо :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Курица

*купер*, 
*боевая*, добро пожаловать в ЭТУ темку: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138382 
Жду!

----------


## Kazanan

> ....................Ты как со стендапом? Дружишь,Купер?
> .................)


здравствуйте всем, где можно с этим ознакомиться, что это? и как это?

----------


## Лилька-Ванилька

Здравствуйте! Переместите если не туда пишу. Буду проводить юбилей. Юбиляршу зовут Мальвину, очень просили сказку "Буратино" для взрослых, весёлую (Очень любят они сказки) Ничего не нашла на эту тему. Помогите, подскажите что да как сделать!

----------


## Лара Петрова

Здравствуй,*Лилька-Ванилька*  )))
  Просили Буратино, это потому, что с Буратино ассоциируют Мальвину.
А ты попробуй "написать" свою сказку. 
Типа "Жила - была девочка....." и дальше про юбиляршу... где родилась. какая она (ведь в реале не с голубыми же волосами...) по ходу дела привлекай гостей - пусть про именинницу рассказывают - кто учился с ней, соответственно -как училась, какая была в школные годы и игрулю любимую из тех времён...
Потом дальше..
 "Награди" всех гостей именами (можно просто из "шляпы" вытащить) Буратино, Артемон, Пьеро....- раз уж им так необходимы эти герои.. и пусть поздравляют - Артемон желает  быть такой же доброжелательной и весёлой, Буратино (он же деревянный, а у деревьев в "почёте" кольца) - колец побольше на пальчиках, т.е. благополучия)))  В таком духе.. 
А вообще - то  исходников мало дала ты, *Лилька-Ванилька*, какой возраст у юбилярши, сколько гостей. Кто в гостях будет (родственники, коллеги, дети - внуки..)..
По сути можно сделать душевный вечер, рассказать какая она веселушка - хозяюшка, какие у неё увлечения..
Вот как - то так. :Tender:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> . Буду проводить юбилей. Юбиляршу зовут Мальвину, очень просили сказку "Буратино" для взрослых, весёлую (Очень любят они сказки)


Расстарались мама с папой, с имечком! :Aga: Ну что ж сказка замечательная  :Ok: *Сказка Буратино рассказывает историю о том, как Папа Карло вырезал из полена мальчика с длинным носом и назвал его Буратино. Этот мальчик переживает массу приключений вместе со своими друзьями очаровательной куклой Мальвиной и спокойным и немного отстраненным Пьеро. Они спасаются от Карабаса Барабаса, хитрющей лисы Алисы и кота Базилио*.
Она Мальвина а все гости и родные это герои из этой сказки. Буратино-муж, Родители(или дедушки с бабушками) -Папа Карло  и его друг Джузеппе,Черепаха Тортилла-это мудрая родственница(тётя или крёстная) дети- полицейские  Начальник(работ :Taunt: одатель)- Карабас Барабас, Дуремар- семейный доктор,Лиса Алиса и Кот Базилио брат и сестра,Пьеро- романтичный друг или родственник, друзья и подруги -кто то из кукол артистов театра. :Derisive:  Обозначить можно бейджиками ли элементами костюмов. Для Ю. достаточно синей шляпки с голубыми локонами(несколько штук-локонов,по принципу вуальки) Мужу полосатый колпачёк а золотой ключик это ключ от своего сердца. и т.д. Очаг,за которым прячется заветная дверка-момент с зажжением семейного очага. Мальвина (момент с чаепитием) угощает всех гостей тортом.Урок математики- под руководством Черепахи,здесь можно вспомнить цены 80-х. С Дуремаром провести конкурс на тему здоровье(поздравление от докторов или диагнозы доя гостей и т.д.)  Пьеро можно провести БУКЕТ от мужчин. И т. д. и т. п.  Ну,что делать,раз люди любят сказки..нельзя их лишать такой радости :Meeting:

----------


## Ольгия

> Юбиляршу зовут Мальвину


Вот песенка-переделка на известный мотив "Бу-ра-ти-но". Это работа наших форумчанок Ольги Горуновой и Галины Галкатк

Кто доброй сказкой в дом вошла,
Конкретно каждому нужна?
Кто не учёный, не поэт,
А покорила белый свет?
Кого повсюду узнают?
Скажите, как её зовут?,,,, 
ВСЕ: Маль-ви-на!

Пусть в небе загорит звезда,
Она прекрасна как всегда,
Соперницам покажет нос
И рассмешит друзей до слёз,
Она везде создаст уют,
Скажите, как её зовут?,,,,

На праздник мы пришли сюда
Повеселиться до утра
И на красотку посмотреть,
И новую звезду зажечь.
Так пожелаем счастья тут!
Все знают как ее зовут?,,,,

Сегодня День Рожденья твой, 
Всегда ты будешь молодой!
И будь красива и мила, 
И бесконечно молода!
И пусть вокруг цветы цветут,
Все с радостью тебя зовут ,,,,

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> здравствуйте всем, где можно с этим ознакомиться, что это? и как это?


Посмотри здесь! 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=201

----------


## Курица

> что это? и как это?


*Kazanan*, стенда́п — сольное юмористическое выступление перед живой аудиторией. 
Часто для таких выступлений организуются специальные комедийные клубы.
 В репертуар стендап-комиков, как правило, входят авторские монологи, короткие шутки и импровизация с залом. 

В деле ведения праздников-это работа с залом на уровне "бла-бла-бла"-весело, интересно, на любую тему... Это умение "держать" аудиторию без игр, костюмирования, танцев...
Зоя дала ссылку на темку на форуме постом выше...Правда, он -в запустении последнее время))))-возможно, именно ты и начнёшь ее активно пополнять теперь!)

----------


## волгалана

И меня пошлите, пожалуйста! )))) Недавно совсем отвели Масленицу, со своими помощниками разработали движения массовой кадрили - флешмоб. Готова поделиться, не знаю - где и как правильно это сделать ))))

----------


## волгалана

Я вот сюда написала http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4989504, правильно? ))

----------


## Лилька-Ванилька

Спасибо вам всем большие! Пинок дали, буду додумывать! А песня про Мальвину - супер! Костюмы я готовлю уже, примерно всё представляю как сделать))) Спасибо большое!  :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> Недавно совсем отвели Масленицу, со своими помощниками разработали движения массовой кадрили - флешмоб.





> Я вот сюда написала http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4989504, правильно? ))


да,Света, всё верно! :Aga:

----------


## Аночка

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Я новичок! Караул. Помогите! Подскажите, где мне прочитать  инструкцию,чтобы понять принцип работы форума.А то я пишу вопросы, а где прочитать на них ответы не знаю. Например, сейчас я пишу на последней страничке инкубатора. Ответ искать тут же? или ждать нра своей страничке в сообщениях?

----------


## Курица

> сейчас я пишу на последней страничке инкубатора. Ответ искать тут же?


на этот пост-да.



> или ждать на своей страничке в сообщениях


в сообщениях в личных ты жди писем от кого-нибудь)



> Караул. Помогите! Подскажите, где мне прочитать  инструкцию,чтобы понять принцип работы форума.


в темке *А КАК????* -она тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=53

----------


## Лилька-Ванилька

Ещё раз всем здравствуйте! Я всё про свою Мальвину.... сценарий у меня впринципе разнообразный, и сказки будут и игры и кричалки и соревнования, но вот если сделать акцент шуточный на имя вот так...
Дело в том, что юбилярша со спутником не расписаны, живут 11 лет, детей общих нет, ей 45 исполняется.
И если мы представим все как бы, что  прошло  совсем немного лет и Пьеро добился всё таки руки Мальвины т т.д и т.п. И шуточно их поженить а регистратором будет Буратино, потом  песня Наташи Королёвой " Мальвина",  но нужны какие-то слова шуточные для регистрации брака, для Буратино. Если все в костюмах будут  - должно получиться весело...
Может кто-то сможет накинуть? А то у меня не вяжется щас....

----------


## Курица

> И если мы представим все как бы, что  прошло  совсем немного лет и Пьеро добился всё таки руки Мальвины т т.д и т.п. И шуточно их поженить


Лиля, а это твоё желание?
Сами Мальвина и "Пьеро" об этом знают? ХОТЯТ такой регистрации? Или "без меня меня женили"???Ну и что, что они 
А то можно сесть в такую калошу, что испортишь настроение и гостям, и себе...



> живут 11 лет


быть может, у него есть и другая семья, иначе-что ж он так и не сделал предложение этой Даме. Это очень щекотливая тема.
Если же это их желание-то-дерзай)

----------


## Лилька-Ванилька

> Лиля, а это твоё желание?
> Сами Мальвина и "Пьеро" об этом знают? ХОТЯТ такой регистрации? Или "без меня меня женили"???Ну и что, что они 
> А то можно сесть в такую калошу, что испортишь настроение и гостям, и себе...
> быть может, у него есть и другая семья, иначе-что ж он так и не сделал предложение этой Даме. Это очень щекотливая тема.
> Если же это их желание-то-дерзай)


Спасибо большое за совет! Я у них корректно спрошу, не против ли они будут, если не против,, то... рискнём)

----------


## Лилька-Ванилька

Вообще просто мне уже трудно что либо им придумать. Они сами очень весёлые, всю жизни себе праздники проводили друг - другу в семьях своих и когда я им перечисляла всевозможные игры, конкурсы, сказки  --- в ответ взгляд из подлобья со словами "Было! Даже круче придумывали". Попросили и ягодную тему затронуть, хотя сказали что сестре уже обыгрывали юбилей в стиле ягоды, даже наряжали её в клубнику. Вообщем напряжена я с данными мне клиентами и озадачена. Думаю. как начинающей , мне трудно будет их удивить(

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Лилька-Ванилька*, ИМХО чеел который не женится уже 11 лет,это как то ну не Пьеро,а как минимум шкодливый любитель оставлять с носом- Буратино.

----------


## купер

Девочки, дайте ссылочку на программу, которая делает из фотографии рисунок, где-то было, а где не помню

----------


## Славина

> Девочки, дайте ссылочку на программу, которая делает из фотографии рисунок, где-то было, а где не помню


http://photofunia.com/ru/categories/drawings

----------


## Лилька-Ванилька

> *Лилька-Ванилька*, ИМХО чеел который не женится уже 11 лет,это как то ну не Пьеро,а как минимум шкодливый любитель оставлять с носом- Буратино.


Ну люди разные, сейчас многие хотят жить просто так гражданским браком, тем более когда взрослый сын от 1-ого брака. У моего брата тёща почти 20 лет жила с мужчиной в гражданском браке, им просто не до свадьбы было, а когда дочке пришла пора замуж выходить, она за несколько месяцев до неё быстренько расписалась.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Лилька-Ванилька*, Я ж не о системе гражданских браков :Meeting:  я ж о том что 



> это как то ну *не Пьеро*,*а* как минимум шкодливый любитель оставлять с носом- *Буратино*.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Девочки, дайте ссылочку на программу, которая делает из фотографии рисунок


Мальчик по имени Коля уже много лет пользуется сайтом picjoke.net (почти стихами говорю)  :Grin: 
http://ru.picjoke.net/tag/Рисунки+карандашом/page/2

----------


## sweetmammy

Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги! Я здесь совсем недавно, еще не освоилась. Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно посмотреть мастер-класс для мальчиков. Просто у меня сегодня у девочки день рождения в стиле Барби, и для девчонок я сделаю МК Портрет Барби - разукрасить и украсить всякими блестками и т.п., а вот для мальчика (он будет единственным на празднике) ничего не могу придумать. Вот прошу помощи у вас. Буду очень благодарна за любую подсказку.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги!


Здравствуй, *sweetmammy*!



> Я здесь совсем недавно, еще не освоилась. Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно посмотреть


тебя интересуют детские дни рождения, правильно ли я поняла?
Значит, тебе сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=373 





> Я здесь совсем недавно, еще не освоилась.


ЭТО_недостаток ПРОХОдящий)))))))))))))
Удачи!

----------


## svkiss

Подскажите плиииз-))) 

Я делаю на свадьбу путешествие для молодых с компанией в разные страны, у меня Америка, Бразилия и Индия. В Индии я хочу сделать песочную церемонию... НО, я прочитала, что обряд """С древнейших времен Песочная церемония проводится при бракосочетании на Гавайях. В краях, где нет недостатка в прекрасных пляжах, принято отмечать свадьбу на берегу океана. Вполне естественно, что пляжный песок на Гавайях стал непременным атрибутом свадебного торжества"""". Как мне его к ИНДИИ привязать? Или не стоит так делать.??

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Как мне его к ИНДИИ привязать? Или не стоит так делать.??


Так в Индии тоже море есть! Даже не море, а целый океан!
Не думаю, что гости знают подробности возникновения песочной церемонии!!!
Еще в Индии есть традиция посыпать цветной краской в праздники. Узнай об этой традиции и привяжи к ней, если все-таки хочешь так следовать букве!!!

----------


## ATLANTIS

а ещё с Индией можно замутить чайную церемонию...или связать с чаем 
ведь как раз Индия и славится на весь мир своим чаем

----------


## svkiss

Чайная церемония... почему я про нее забыла!? Индийский чай. Спасибо Таня

 ещё с Индией можно замутить чайную церемонию...или связать с чаем 
ведь как раз Индия и славится на весь мир своим чаем[/QUOTE]

----------


## svkiss

Невеста будет " счастлива" после цветной краски на белом платьe))))
А вообще идея хорошая, пригодится. Спасибо!!!

----------


## ATLANTIS

а ещё индийский блок обязательно закончи танцем 
"Джими джими..." она у всех на слуху и к тому же ... несколько лет назад была анимашка на эту песню

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Невеста будет " счастлива" после цветной краски на белом платьe))))
> А вообще идея хорошая, пригодится. Спасибо!!!


Так я же не про саму краску, а про подводку к песочке!
Праздник Ранголи происходит от соединения двух слов на хинди –«ранг», что означает «цвет» и «аволи», что означает «ряд».
Ранголи - это нанесение орнамента на внешние стены дома — особенно вокруг входной двери — и на тщательно расчищенную и утрамбованную площадку перед входом в дом.Ранголи — ежедневный радостный ритуал в жизни индийской семьи. Особенно старательно украшают вход в дни праздников или если ждут гостей.
Есть версия, что узором у двери жена выражает свою любовь, уважение, покорность мужу, хозяину дома. И такое толкование вероятно: ведь узор этот высыпают женщины. Но мне кажется, что это слишком узкое объяснение искусства ранголи.
В зависимости от ситуации, орнаменты бывают очень сложными и красивыми, а бывают – повседневные.
Но есть и другие праздники, во время которых люди просто посыпают друг друга цветными красками! И обязательно, чтобы на белую одежду!
Но это так.... для того, чтобы знать!!!
А не посыпать невесту красками!  :Yes4:

----------


## svkiss

Девочки спасибо! Супер идеи, мысли. Пойду дальше мозговать над своим детищем)))

----------


## Смолянинова

> Тяжёлый случай))) пьяных обычно  угоманить трудно... но я  действую по принципу пока он не совсем пьян...  я его тоскаю во все конкурсы.. тем самым он  меньше будет пить)))) Всё у вас получится! Берите не  стесняйтесь.. чем больше праздников, тем меньше ошибок!


Девочки извените, что вмешиваюсь, но у меня наверное в голове стоит небольшой пунктик. Когда прихожу на вечер, знакомлюсь с гостями (стаж очень маленький у меня), и если вижу что кто то резко бросает взгляд, пьян или я просто начинаю бояться этого человека. Что то у меня срабатывает и я именно ему начинаю улыбаться и приглашать в конкурсы , что то спрашиваю , хвалю и он начинает в ответ мне улыбаться. может я и не права, но мне так легче

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Что то у меня срабатывает и я именно ему начинаю улыбаться и приглашать в конкурсы , что то спрашиваю , хвалю и он начинает в ответ мне улыбаться.


Наташа, все правильно! Нужно заранее выявлять  и нейтрализовывать потенциальных "Достоевских". Такие люди хотят особого внимания к себе. Когда ведущий дает им то, что они хотят, это тешит их самолюбие и негативная энергетика направляется в позитивное русло. Часто эти гости потом становятся самыми активными участниками в конкурсной программе и помощниками ведущего и музыканта. Так что, всегда играйте на опережение!  :Ok:

----------


## Смолянинова

> Тяжёлый случай))) пьяных обычно  угоманить трудно... но я  действую по принципу пока он не совсем пьян...  я его тоскаю во все конкурсы.. тем самым он  меньше будет пить)))) Всё у вас получится! Берите не  стесняйтесь.. чем больше праздников, тем меньше ошибок!





> Наташа, все правильно! Нужно заранее выявлять  и нейтрализовывать потенциальных "Достоевских". Такие люди хотят особого внимания к себе. Когда ведущий дает им то, что они хотят, это тешит их самолюбие и негативная энергетика направляется в позитивное русло. Часто эти гости потом становятся самыми активными участниками в конкурсной программе и помощниками ведущего и музыканта. Так что, всегда играйте на опережение!


Ой, спасибо, что ответили! А еще я заметила что сначала сидят такие деловые, остроколкие, а потом под градусом как бабки на базаре).

----------


## Maslinka

Добрый день. Хочу сделать кроссворд для именника и друзей. По горизонтали для друзей,по вертикали для юбиляра. Кто быстрее отгадает.Вот вопросы для друзей (на знание юбиляра) придумала, а вот для юбиляра никак не придумываюся. Себя как бы он хорошо знает, наверно нужно какие-то просто шуточные . Ну например :это принадлежит тебе, но пользуются им чаще окружающие (имя), светложёлтая пенящаяся жидкость, которая легко употребляется под мужские разговоры и без разговоров. (пиво), ну и всё- пока ступор. Может что-то подскажите? или в темку направите?

----------


## Maslinka

Ещё направте плиз в темку про чайную церемонию. Песочные с разноцветным песочком и с крупами уже проводила,а вот про чайную ,как раз бы к выносу торту провести хотелось бы.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Ещё направте плиз в темку про чайную церемонию. Песочные с разноцветным песочком и с крупами уже проводила,а вот про чайную ,как раз бы к выносу торту провести хотелось бы.


Если к чаю,то есть прямо такая тема Ольга автор :Ok: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...BD%D0%BA%D0%B0

----------


## Maslinka

> Если к чаю,то есть прямо такая тема Ольга автор


Спасибо огромное. Очень много подчерпнула. Теперь буду сокращать под конец юбилея. Столько интересного.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Maslinka*, согласна.на 100%!!!  :Yahoo: А если прямо сильно-сильно нужно Чайную церемонию то,Катенька её продаёт. Сходи и посмотри,а может и сама чего придумаешь, :Derisive: только потом не забудь поделиться,ОК?

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...8F#post4360382

----------


## Maslinka

> Сходи и посмотри,


УПС. Пока туда не могу попасть.  :Blush2:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Попробуй сюда. 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136500

----------


## &Strekoza&

Молодые юбилеи это не мой конек - но опыт проведения есть. А тут юбилей мужчины 35 семья армянская - гости и армяне и русские и в этот же день день рождения третьего его сына - ему 1 год. Понимаю умом что материал благодатный, но заказ поступил вчера а работать завтра и я в лёгком ступоре. Чем и как обьединить эти два события? подскажите пожалуйста...помогите кто чем может!

----------


## Ольгия

> Хочу сделать кроссворд для именника и друзей.


Что означает имя юбиляра?
С чем приходят на ДР? – Подарок
Что любящий человек отдает безвозмездно? – Сердце
Чувство, вырастающее из влюбленности – Любовь
Чем проверяется любовь? – Время
Бывает дружеским, бывает страстным  – Поцелуй
Любимое занятие  –  Хобби
Маленькая картинка с улыбающейся рожицей – Смайлик
Гроза зятя –  Тёща
Система "Град" в руках разъяренной жены – Скалка
Как бы высоко вы ни залетели, оно всегда будет сверху. - Небо
Непременный атрибут праздника – Хорошее …. НАСТРОЕНИЕ
_и т.п._

----------


## Maslinka

> Непременный атрибут праздника – Хорошее …. НАСТРОЕНИЕ


Спасибо огромное, теперь буду колдовать. :Yes4: 




> Попробуй сюда.


Очень интересная задумка. Обязательно приобрету.

----------


## Анжелика.

> а может и сама чего придумаешь,только потом не забудь поделиться,ОК?


У меня давно придумана, если кого заинтересует могу поделиться. Я не знаю, что там у Катеньки, я для себя сама продумывала чайную церемонию.  :Blush2:

----------


## Maslinka

> я для себя сама продумывала чайную церемонию.


Будьте добры! поделитесь пожалуйста  :Blush2:  :Tender: 




> У меня давно придумана


Спасибо. Зашла в Вашу темку. Так трогательно  и необычно.

----------


## Анжелика.

> Спасибо. Зашла в Вашу темку. Так трогательно и необычно.


Музыку можете подобрать под себя, какая больше нравится. А момент и правда очень трогательный. Цветочек в итоге всегда производит неизгладимое впечатление как на юбиляра, так и на его гостей. :Yes4:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> [B]У меня давно придумана, если кого заинтересует могу поделиться. Я не знаю, что там у Катеньки, *я для себя сама продумывала чайную церемонию.*


Анжелика Мы  ВСЕ будем счастливы узнать твой вариант!Здесь есть даже специальная тема http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138379&page=5
С радостью будем встречать творение :Tender: 



> Музыку можете подобрать под себя, какая больше нравится. А момент и правда очень трогательный. Цветочек в итоге всегда производит неизгладимое впечатление как на юбиляра, так и на его гостей.


И музыку то же не сочти за назойливость лучше написать,а там уже если что,то каждый поменяет :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Анжелика Мы  ВСЕ будем счастливы узнать твой вариант!


для полного счастья можно заглянуть сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138543 
Там. в своей теме,Анжелика всё подробно описала.

----------


## Анжелика.

> С радостью будем встречать творение


 :Blush2:  Ой ну прям творение... мне просто очень хочется помочь хоть чем-то, а то я сама уже два года только беру и беру всё  :Blush2:  :Grin: 



> И музыку то же не сочти за назойливость лучше написать,а там уже если что,то каждый поменяет


Один моментик, надо перезалить мне там ссылочки! Скоро всё будет!!!  :Ok:  :Tender: 
Пользуйтесь на здоровье!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> для полного счастья можно заглянуть сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138543 
> Там. в своей теме,Анжелика всё подробно описала.


упс



> Один моментик, надо перезалить мне там ссылочки! Скоро всё будет!!! 
> Пользуйтесь на здоровье!!!


Спасибо за оперативность. Анжелика,зря ты про "беру" у тебя своя тема и знаешь много хороших идей.Извени,что сразу  не обратила внимание на приглашение в подписи :Tender:

----------


## Nadine86

Добрый день, дорогие форумчане!
Обращаюсь с вопросом (просьбой, мольбой) - проводил ли кто-нибудь (наверняка проводили) свадьбы у военных?
дело в том, что 25 апреля работаю на свадьбе, где жених военный и невеста очень хочет побольше военной тематики на свадьбе.
А я с трудом себе представляю как военную тематику запихнуть в такое романтичное и нежное торжество))
Поэтому, очень вас прошу мне помочь, если сталкивались с подобным.
Интересует все - конкурсы, действия с гостями, задания молодоженам,...хоть что-нибуууудь... :Blush2: 
Безмерно буду вам благодарна!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Обращаюсь с вопросом (просьбой, мольбой) - проводил ли кто-нибудь (наверняка проводили) свадьбы у военных?
> дело в том, что 25 апреля работаю на свадьбе, где жених военный и невеста очень хочет побольше военной тематики на свадьбе.
> А я с трудом себе представляю как военную тематику запихнуть в такое романтичное и нежное торжество))
> Поэтому, очень вас прошу мне помочь, если сталкивались с подобным.
> Интересует все - конкурсы, действия с гостями, задания молодоженам,...хоть что-нибуууудь...


Надежда, рекомендую Вам для такого случая приобрести игровой блок Елены Ильиной "Юбилей Военного". Насколько я поняла из описания, его можно трансформировать для свадьбы. Цитаты из темы:



> Если ваш юбиляр военный, то этот блок сделает из именинника настоящего главнокомандующего праздником, а ваших гостей его юбилейной армией! Никто не будет скучать!





> И его можно использовать даже на свадьбах)))) Знаю как


Надежда, пройдите по ссылке и почитайте, что входит в блок. Можете задать Елене дополнительные вопросы. Тема находится *здесь.*
Удачи!  :Victory:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> 25 апреля работаю на свадьбе, где жених военный и невеста очень хочет побольше военной тематики на свадьбе.
> А я с трудом себе представляю как военную тематику запихнуть в такое романтичное и нежное торжество))
> Поэтому, очень вас прошу мне помочь, если сталкивались с подобным.
> Интересует все - конкурсы, действия с гостями, задания молодоженам,...хоть что-нибуууудь...


Надежда, в нашей мастерской в свободном доступе выложен блок "Гусары". Он как раз подойдет для военной тематики. Обкатан неоднократно. Будет и романтично, и нежно, и ярко!  :Yes4: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4415078

----------


## lisenok.nnov52

Здравствуйте, уважаемые и самые талантливые мои коллеги!
Очень хочется спросить у вас профессионального совета, а может быть и помощи попросить. Очень скоро на одной из самых больших площадок нашего города будет проходить областной конкурс "Преподаватель года" среди техникумов и колледжей. Я делала ни один раз творческие презентации на это мероприятие...в этом году что - то как то тяжело идет сценарий участницы, которая преподает "Сварочное производство". Сварка- это пройдено всеми уже много раз...как только ее не показывали, и бенгальский огонь, я делала еще в ультрафиолете...и какие только лампочки и светодиоды не использовали...честно- уже ииссякли идеи...а без "фишки " не выделишься среди других...Идея визитки такая: наши рабочие руки для тебя Россия..пафосно..но актуально...ПОМОЖИТЕ, КТО ЧЕМ МОЖЕТ....

----------


## Аночка

Дорогие друзья,коллеги.Обращаюсь с поклоном и просьбой.... Кто проводит игру про части тела или органы? Расскажите подробно, пожалуйста! У меня сегодня спрашивала одна ведущая,изложу в краце то, что я из её рассказа уловила, Идея такая: Сегодня на юбилее центр или мозг всей компании -это юбиляр- вызываем юбиляра, далее глаза-вызывает кого-нибудь из гостей, рот, печень, руки и.т.д на каждую часть тела вызываем кого-нибудь из гостей . А потом в стихотворной форме идёт смешной рассказ, про то как ведут себя эти органы, на праздничных застольях. А артисты -это показывают.. Помогите! очень хотелось иметь эту развлекалку...

----------


## валерия-нка

Анна,это из программы "Это смешно",наверное видео можно поискать в инете и посмотреть

----------


## galanata

Добрый-бодрый вечер, дорогие форумчане! Обращаюсь с просьбой. Юбилей в субботу - 30 лет парню. Не женат, и девушки нет. Хочу погадать в игровой интересной форме на будущую спутницу жизни. Думаю,как-то надо использовать женщин - гостей для этого. Может кто-то уже делал это на юбилеях, подскажите, пожалуйста :Blush2: . Идея есть, а развернуть ее - никак...((( Буду премного благодарна! Может, подскажете где поискать...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Идея есть, а развернуть ее - никак...((( Буду премного благодарна!


Вы Галя или Наташа?Уж не знаю,какие идеи и будете ли благодарны. Пока просто сижу, :Taunt: ржу.если выбрал маму-быть жене,как маме родной,любящей и носик вытирающей(в 30-то годков) Если сеструху-будет с кем по секретничать и самым сокровенным поделиться.Тётушку -знать хозяйкой будет хорошей. Бабушку-наверное мудрая жена попадётся.
Опять же можно по цвету волос,погадать,по росту,по возрасту :Yahoo:  и даже по размеру....груди!!!
А если мужчину пригласить и его выберет- значит жена,свой парень,будет :Ok:  :Girl Blum2:

----------

galanata (21.09.2016)

----------


## galanata

*ТАТЬЯНА55*, Ой, спасибо большое-преогромное!!! :Tender:

----------


## Лилька-Ванилька

Здравствуйте, дорогие тамадюдюшечки. У меня проблема,не знаю с кем посоветоваться. Уменя две свадьбы в эти выходные и на одной свадьбе, невеста, ну такая замороченная. Это она не хочет, поменьше конкурсов, поменьше всего всего, фату снимать не хочет, с папой танцевать отказывается. Когда попросила приготовить кое что для свадьбы, для романтического блока- отказались, это вообще делать. Говорят, мы не хотим сюрпризов, хотят знать весь сценарий, а что будет и под какую песню. Да ещё и свадьба почти без алкогольная. Песни свадебные просили не ставить и т.д. Что в таком случае делать? Говорите ли вы весь сценарий  и что и как будет молодожёнам????? Или надо все в секрете держать? Все конкурсы, фишки и блоки я имею ввиду.

----------


## Лилька-Ванилька

И второй вопрос, каким образом можно разделить обязанности среди бабушек, кто будет книжки читать, а кто деньгами помогать семье молодой. Как это обыграть без реквизита?

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Говорите ли вы весь сценарий и что и как будет молодожёнам????? Или надо все в секрете держать? Все конкурсы, фишки и блоки я имею ввиду.


Если она уже так хочет... То я делаю сценплан! И вписываю туда, ну очень замудреные названия мои блоков!!! Те названия, которые нашему заказчику будут совершенно непонятны! Застолка, анимашка, песочка.... и т.д.
А вообще, у меня такая была одна свадьба. Мама все стремилась изучить мой сценарий. Я ей объяснила так: вы мне доверяете, вы меня выбрали, если я вам все расскажу, то будет неинтересно, это как фильм смотреть 5 раз!!!
Единственное, что я вам обещаю, пошлостей не будет, будет весело, драйвово....
Короче, успокоила маму! Она была ооочень довольна после свадьбы. Ей все понравилось! Тем более, что она была с большого города и, приехав в провинцию, предполагала, что здесь на свадьбах процветает еще прошлый век...
А не угадала!
Так что убеждай!

----------


## Торрри

Доброго времени суток, дорогие тамадюшечки!  Задалась таким вопросом. А можно ли переделать комочек гадостей от Мотри в комочек нужностей для молодых?
Комочек нужностей для молодых.

Дорогие наши.. любимые гости.... Вы знаете, что мысли наши визуализируются? Такое сложное слово себе позволила, потому как вы еще трезвы)))

Так вот перед тем как наши молодые переступят  эту незримую границу перехода из одного статуса  в другой, давайте мы все пожелаем им ….всяких нужностей. Мы создадим им целый ком нужностей.
Поэтому сейчас.. каждый.. возьмите салфетку..  дружок  и дружка сделайте из салфетки комочек.. и передайте следующему . а вы, на этот комочек сверху свою салфетку намотайте.. снежный ком будем катать.. и дальше передавайте. Все пожелания туда складывайте, все нужности, не жмитесь! (ну и комментарии по ходу)
Последними эти нужности в руки возьмут наши молодые...
Видите, сколько всего пожелали вам ваши гости! Так вот, даем вам установку. 

И всёёё(( ступор. Как дальше обыграть? Что с ним делать с этим комом ?
 Может, покумекаем вместе?

----------


## Торрри

Неужели сюда никто не заходит? Куда ж тогда писать?

----------


## Курица

> Неужели сюда никто не заходит?


Почему вы так думаете, милая девушка???Аросто сейчас горячая пора-огороды у народа)))



> Куда ж тогда писать?


сюда, сюда!



> А можно ли переделать комочек гадостей от Мотри в комочек нужностей для молодых?
> Комочек нужностей для молодых.


ну, раз нужности, то их как-то применить надо, да?



> дружок  и дружка сделайте из салфетки комочек.. и передайте следующему . а вы, на этот комочек сверху свою салфетку намотайте.. снежный ком будем катать.. и дальше передавайте. Все пожелания туда складывайте, все нужности, не жмитесь! (ну и комментарии по ходу)


насколько я поняла-это будет ДВА комка-от свидетеля-по одному краю стола-и от свидетельницы-по другой стороне стола собранные?
То ест два кома нужностей! 
А теперь говорите, мол, помните, как дед с бабой себе Снегурочку лепили? Вот и вам сейчас предстоит ваше первое совместное производство организовать-сделать при помощи скотча из этих двух шаров...ммм...этакую неваляшку,обо всех пожеланиях гостей-напоминашку...
Включаем музыску, с помощью св. и св. они летят это чудо...ты потом берешь в руки, показываешь...И пошли бла-бла-бла, типа...
Напоминает что?
-фигуру женщины, правда, мужчины?
-восьмёрку...Намёк Жениху-помни 8 марта, международный женский день, после которого наступает международня мужская ночь)))
-знак бесконечности, если положить набок...бесконечно долгой пусть будут ваши отношения и бесконечной-ваша любовь... и т.п.,Это так, сходу что в гоову пришло...

И завершаешь-лучший подарок вы сделали себе своими руками только что...а мы вам желаем, чтобы в назначенный срок вы получили от Судьбы еще один подарок-самый дорогой. В конверте. Поому что самые дорогие подарки кладут в конверт...ии выносят из роддома!
Тост.
Сборы на дев./мальчика)))

В таком ключе подумай, я говаорю-я это за 3 минутки придумала, надо огранять, если понравилось,
*Торрри*!
Удачи!

----------


## Торрри

> Почему вы так думаете, милая девушка???Аросто сейчас горячая пора-огороды у народа)))
> 
> сюда, сюда!
> 
> ну, раз нужности, то их как-то применить надо, да?
> 
> насколько я поняла-это будет ДВА комка-от свидетеля-по одному краю стола-и от свидетельницы-по другой стороне стола собранные?
> То ест два кома нужностей! 
> А теперь говорите, мол, помните, как дед с бабой себе Снегурочку лепили? Вот и вам сейчас предстоит ваше первое совместное производство организовать-сделать при помощи скотча из этих двух шаров...ммм...этакую неваляшку,обо всех пожеланиях гостей-напоминашку...
> ...


СУПЕР!!!!! Спасибочки огромное! Такая классная подача! Мозг уже усиленно работает.....)))

----------


## Торрри

А на счет огородов=это ДААА! Правда, у нас дожди беспробудные всю неделю. Семена всплывают)))

----------


## Аночка

Дорогие форумчане! Кто-нибудь проводил такое: вместо подвязки невесты жених достаёт из под платья рейтузы невесты и  кидает парням и тут вроде как Ха-Ха,Но мне как-то не смешно, потому как моя невеста попросила провести такую штуку перед обычной подвязкой.Или у меня с юмором совсем худо... Друзья! Как это поинтересней обыграть? помогите  советом и что тут говорить?Я в ступоре?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Кто-нибудь проводил такое:


Несколько раз ,да,только не так. Ж снимает подвязку,а когда кидает прилетают стринги такого же цвета как подвязка. Сама сообразишь,КАК это получается?А вот второй раз кидает уже по чесноку

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

> Дорогие форумчане! Кто-нибудь проводил такое: вместо подвязки невесты жених достаёт из под платья рейтузы невесты и  кидает парням и тут вроде как Ха-Ха,Но мне как-то не смешно, потому как моя невеста попросила провести такую штуку перед обычной подвязкой.Или у меня с юмором совсем худо... Друзья! Как это поинтересней обыграть? помогите  советом и что тут говорить?Я в ступоре?


рейтузы,это жесть конечно!!!никто просто ловить не будет т.к полетит в них что-то развивающееся черное(если это будут реальные рейтузы)а то и вообще разбегутся холостяки))) я своим молодым говорю, что у меня в программе нет пошлых конкурсов и игр, но есть 1 момент с "перчинкой" и если после рассказа вы решите что ему на свадьбе быть- мы сделаем)) вобщем вместо подвязки,пока у нас холостяки дефилируют жених подвязку меняет на белые кружевные стринги, и когда он кидает- вот тут абсолютно не узнаваемо что летит, подвязка или другой предмет т.к. они похожи)) тот,кто поймал,обычно не рассматривает что это, я подхожу и говорю- как зовут завидного холостяка нашей свадьбы?....называет имя.. Ну а теперь покажи нам,что ты поймал... и тут куча эмоций и смеха, а я не затягивая этот момент,говорю- раз у тебя в руках не подвязка а стринги-значит ждет тебя в ближайшее время не свадебный переполох а бурная,страстная ночь с любимой.... а потом мы кидаем настоящую подвязку.... сразу оговорюсь-что этот момент я предлагаю вкупе с другими вариантами, поэтому у молодых всегда есть выбор)) а вообще есть разные варианты -можно кинуть галстук жениха, где предварительно девченки холостые со свадьбы напишут свои номера телефонов, можно по типу гадания сделать- пакеты по колличеству холостяков, в каждом какой-то приз-предсказание, и лишь в одном подвязка.. кто-какой выберет... так что предложи Аня эти варианты молодым, может всетаки откажутся они от идеи кидания рейтузов :Grin:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Аночка*, 


> вместо подвязки невесты жених достаёт из под платья рейтузы невесты и  кидает парням и тут вроде как Ха-Ха,Но мне как-то не смешно, потому как моя невеста попросила провести такую штуку перед обычной подвязкой.Или у меня с юмором совсем худо... Друзья! Как это поинтересней обыграть? помогите  советом и что тут говорить?Я в ступоре?


Посмотрите ролик Макса Маркевича с его свадьбы) Это у него так было. И там были не рейтузы, а вполне себе милые семейные трусишки))))))
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwJRXYpBPnY  - где-то на 4:23

----------


## &Strekoza&

Всем большой Добрый день! :Blush2: ..подскажите пожалуйста...заказали выпускной 9 класс на природе. В чём преимущества и в чём особенность такой программы? Что интересного можно провести учитывая специфику площадки и оставаясь в теме? и вообще план проведения такого выпускного он чем то отличается от обычного? может кто какие изюминки подскажет? Выпускные обычные веду давно - опыт есть.

----------


## Tatjyana-SOLNECHNAYA

Всем добрый вечер. Прошу Вашей помощи. В эту пятницу приедут сватать родственницу. Отец будущей невесты хочет провести на сватовстве какие-то конкурсы для испытания будущего жениха и его родителей. Куда можно глянуть, подскажите? В теме "Сватовство" я уже была. Там только моменты испытания будущей невесты. В теме "Выкуп невесты" тоже почитала, но там немножко не тот формат. Подскажите, где ещё можно посмотреть информацию? Может Вы уже сталкивались с такими моментами на сватовстве???

----------


## Валентина Агуев

Вот и у меня на свадьбе будут профессиональные танцоры.Два выхода классический танец вставила после открытия буфета и самба после фото паузы .Думала так будет проще людей опять настроить на свою программу.Как думаете?

----------


## ПОДОЛЯНА

> Всем добрый вечер. Прошу Вашей помощи. В эту пятницу приедут сватать родственницу. Отец будущей невесты хочет провести на сватовстве какие-то конкурсы для испытания будущего жениха и его родителей. Куда можно глянуть, подскажите? В теме "Сватовство" я уже была. Там только моменты испытания будущей невесты. В теме "Выкуп невесты" тоже почитала, но там немножко не тот формат. Подскажите, где ещё можно посмотреть информацию? Может Вы уже сталкивались с такими моментами на сватовстве???


Я проводила не на сватовстве , а на выкупе невесты , в частном доме — жених забивал огромный гвоздь и распиливал с друзьями бревно .

----------


## Валентина Агуев

> Девочки извените, что вмешиваюсь, но у меня наверное в голове стоит небольшой пунктик. Когда прихожу на вечер, знакомлюсь с гостями (стаж очень маленький у меня), и если вижу что кто то резко бросает взгляд, пьян или я просто начинаю бояться этого человека. Что то у меня срабатывает и я именно ему начинаю улыбаться и приглашать в конкурсы , что то спрашиваю , хвалю и он начинает в ответ мне улыбаться. может я и не права, но мне так легче


Я наоборот игнорирую таких во избежание конфликта !

----------


## Валентина Агуев

Девочки ,а кто подскажет программу делать музыкальные нарезки.Спасибо!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Девочки ,а кто подскажет программу делать музыкальные нарезки.Спасибо!


Мальчики, я например, работают в Нуэндо (Кубейсе). Если программа покажется слишком сложной, можно поискать что-то попроще. Эта тема уже обсуждалась, правда не помню где...

----------


## Курица

> кто подскажет программу делать музыкальные нарезки.Спасибо!


вот тут -пост 8 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134816 



> Простейшая инструкция для тех, кто сам хочет научиться делать из песен нарезки...
> 
>     Как резать песни в программе *Nero WaveEditor*

----------


## elen-ka20

я пользуюсь этой  : я  - "чайник".http://www.mp3cut.ru 
и музыку, и видео можно резать ,..и склеивать там же,хотя "клеить " иду к мужу..

----------


## Елена Давыденко

Очень хорошая Adobe Audition. И обрезает музыку и сводит.я пользуюсь

----------


## Та Ти

Дорогие мои, 17 июля проводим общепоселковое массовое гуляние ко Дню металлурги. Сценарий готов. Смущает следующее. Я с мая этого года директор сельского дома культуры, в селе этом живу 2 года. Впервые столкнулась здесь с тем, что люди приходят на мероприятие и стоят, как вкопанные, в конкурсах, эстафетах, викторинах, участвуют только дети. Переступить барьер себе позволяют только выпившие взрослые. Помогите! Подскажите убойные наработки)). Заранее всем огромное спасибо!)

----------


## Та Ти

Я использую программу  *audacity*, и записываю, и подчищаю музычку , и режу, и клею в ней)

----------


## Курица

> Дорогие мои, 17 июля проводим общепоселковое массовое гуляние ко Дню металлурги. Сценарий готов. Смущает следующее. Я с мая этого года директор сельского дома культуры, в селе этом живу 2 года. Впервые столкнулась здесь с тем, что люди приходят на мероприятие и стоят, как вкопанные, в конкурсах, эстафетах, викторинах, участвуют только дети. Переступить барьер себе позволяют только выпившие взрослые. Помогите! Подскажите убойные наработки)). Заранее всем огромное спасибо!)


*Та Ти*, видишь ли, твой вопрос-специфичен для ведущих праздники (типа свадеб ,юбилеев и корпоративов), которые "тусуются" в нашем разделе, разделе ведущих.
Но...я написала Ирине *Рамоновне* , модератору  раздела клубных работников, передала ей твою просьбу о помощи, вот ссылка на её профиль http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=131109 
Надеюсь, она разместит твой "глас вопиющего в пустыне" в нужном месте. :Ok: 
Удачи!

----------


## Та Ти

> *Та Ти*, видишь ли, твой вопрос-специфичен для ведущих праздники (типа свадеб ,юбилеев и корпоративов), которые "тусуются" в нашем разделе, разделе ведущих.
> Но...я написала Ирине *Рамоновне* , модератору  раздела клубных работников, передала ей твою просьбу о помощи, вот ссылка на её профиль http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=131109 
> Надеюсь, она разместит твой "глас вопиющего в пустыне" в нужном месте.
> Удачи!


Спасибо)!!! С 5 утра живу на форуме и балдею)))! Какие же вы все молодцы, что создали такую великую штуку! В соседях я разбираюсь хорошо, а вот с форумом только сейчас знакомлюсь), жаль, что давно Вас не нашла

----------


## Курица

> С 5 утра живу на форуме и балдею)))!


 :Meeting: а я думала, что ты и не ложилась,Тань))) И такое бывает у нас на Ин-Ку  "спервоначалу" :Taunt:  Знаешь, это похоже на то, когда "дорвёшься" до чего-то...И никак не бросить...так книжку интересную в детстве/юности читали-в ущерб сну и прогулкам)))Не знаю, как другие-я-точно... :Grin: 



> Какие же вы все молодцы, что создали такую великую штуку!


СОЗДАЛА её наша Марина Зайкина, Админ, по-форумскому-Мазайкина, она-очень занятой человек, живёт в Германии, хотя корнями-наша соотечественница.Именно благодаря ей форум уже 6(ШЕСТЬ!) лет приносит радость подобным нам с тобой людям.



> жаль, что давно Вас не нашла


Всему Своё время,тёзка...
Помнишь, как об этом написано в Экклезиасте?)))
*Всему свое время, и время всякой вещи под небом*: время рождаться, и время умирать; время насаждать, и время вырывать посаженное... время искать, и время терять; время сберегать, и время бросать.. время молчать, и время говорить...
Посто раньше, наверное, такая помощь и поддержка тебе не так уж была и нужна...................... :Derisive: 

ЗЫ. Просьба. Поставь аватарку свою, с фото-у нас на Форуме принято видеть глаза собеседника :Aga:

----------


## Та Ти

> а я думала, что ты и не ложилась,Тань))) И такое бывает у нас на Ин-Ку  "спервоначалу" Знаешь, это похоже на то, когда "дорвёшься" до чего-то...И никак не бросить...так книжку интересную в детстве/юности читали-в ущерб сну и прогулкам)))Не знаю, как другие-я-точно...
> 
> СОЗДАЛА её наша Марина Зайкина, Админ, по-форумскому-Мазайкина, она-очень занятой человек, живёт в Германии, хотя корнями-наша соотечественница.Именно благодаря ей форум уже 6(ШЕСТЬ!) лет приносит радость подобным нам с тобой людям.
> 
> Всему Своё время,тёзка...
> Помнишь, как об этом написано в Экклезиасте?)))
> *Всему свое время, и время всякой вещи под небом*: время рождаться, и время умирать; время насаждать, и время вырывать посаженное... время искать, и время терять; время сберегать, и время бросать.. время молчать, и время говорить...
> Посто раньше, наверное, такая помощь и поддержка тебе не так уж была и нужна......................
> 
> ЗЫ. Просьба. Поставь аватарку свою, с фото-у нас на Форуме принято видеть глаза собеседника


Ой, Танюшка, я как больная))), вот права ты, точно-дралась и уходить не хочется)), а пора бы и на работу). Я поняла, фоту сейчас поставлю) :Victory:

----------


## Та Ти

Ну вот с глАзАми)), пойдет?

----------


## Курица

> Ну вот с глАзАми)), пойдет?


 :Aga:  :Yahoo:  :Ok: 
красотка!!!



> и уходить не хочется)), а пора бы и на работу)


брысь на работу!!!
А то как в анекдоте:
-Мама, я в школу больше не пойду!Опять Иванов будет рожи строить, Петров-мяукать, Сидоровдоску парафином натрёт...
-Что-ты, что-ты, дочь! Как это не пойду!
Ты ж директор!!!!!!!

----------


## Та Ти

> а я думала, что ты и не ложилась,Тань))) И такое бывает у нас на Ин-Ку  "спервоначалу" Знаешь, это похоже на то, когда "дорвёшься" до чего-то...И никак не бросить...так книжку интересную в детстве/юности читали-в ущерб сну и прогулкам)))Не знаю, как другие-я-точно...
> 
> СОЗДАЛА её наша Марина Зайкина, Админ, по-форумскому-Мазайкина, она-очень занятой человек, живёт в Германии, хотя корнями-наша соотечественница.Именно благодаря ей форум уже 6(ШЕСТЬ!) лет приносит радость подобным нам с тобой людям.
> 
> Всему Своё время,тёзка...
> Помнишь, как об этом написано в Экклезиасте?)))
> *Всему свое время, и время всякой вещи под небом*: время рождаться, и время умирать; время насаждать, и время вырывать посаженное... время искать, и время терять; время сберегать, и время бросать.. время молчать, и время говорить...
> Посто раньше, наверное, такая помощь и поддержка тебе не так уж была и нужна......................
> 
> ЗЫ. Просьба. Поставь аватарку свою, с фото-у нас на Форуме принято видеть глаза собеседника





> красотка!!!
> 
> брысь на работу!!!
> А то как в анекдоте:
> -Мама, я в школу больше не пойду!Опять Иванов будет рожи строить, Петров-мяукать, Сидоровдоску парафином натрёт...
> -Что-ты, что-ты, дочь! Как это не пойду!
> Ты ж директор!!!!!!!


Ахахааааа)))! Точноооо). Хорошо на моей работе творчество в почете))) и вытворять - самое то!)))

----------


## natashashev

Мамуличка Курочка!!Я снова прошу пинок в нужном направлении.В этом году одна свадьба очень своеобразная...Вообщем нужно  мне им таймин г мероприятия выслать.А я такого никогдашеньки не делала!Помогите!!!Спасите!!!

----------


## Курица

Наташа, главное-не паниковать)))



> .Вообщем нужно мне им *таймин г мероприятия* выслать.А я такого никогдашеньки не делала!Помогите!!!Спасите!!!


тайминг - программа, расписанная с указанием времени.
Тайминг свадебного дня-образец-ЖМИ!
Тайминг свадьбы- это расписанное почасово/поминутно мероприятие, которое ты поведешь.
Короче-это сценплан свадьбы, с указанием времени проведения каждого из блоков.
Честно говоря, это всё ооооооооооооооооооооочень приблизительно))))
Но-запрос клиента-делай!!!
"Клиент всегда прав")))))))))

----------


## natashashev

Спасибо.Дышу глубоко...Просто вообще сложная свадьба..

----------


## Ирина06121979

Всем добрый день! Обращаюсь с просьбой помочь, наставить на путь истинный, как говорится, а ситуация следующая: планируется свадьба на природе с выездной регистрацией, которую буду проводить также я, и проходить она будет неподалеку от самого места банкета также на природе. По поводу выездной вопросов нет, спасибо Ирине Окрыленной (приобрела ее замечательную авторскую вещь), вопрос касается самого банкета. Молодожены хотят, чтобы свадьба совершенно никоим образом, даже отдаленно не походила на обычную классическую свадьбу, а проходила в духе вечеринки (на банкете будет присутствовать только молодежь, для родственников я проведу свадьбу отдельно, за несколько дней до этой вечеринки). У меня, как у начинающей ведущей (на этом поприще всего лишь полгода), пока нет особого понимания, как можно выстроить сценарий этой вечеринки так, что все было логично выстроено, на чем все построить? Необходимо учитывать то, что молодые не хотят никаких обрядов, никаких тостов, (само слово "Тост" на них действует как красная тряпка на быка). Уважаемые коллеги, буду признательна за любые наводки, за любые подсказки! Заранее всех благодарю! P.S. если вопрос нужно адресовать в другую тему, просьба направить по нужному адресу :)

----------


## Лера О

и у меня та же "песня" в середине августа---на турбазе,без родителей,одна молодежь.Так-то,я думаю,проще,многие обряды отпадут,связанные с родителями.Танцы будут на траве,татарский обряд танца невесты на подносе,скорее,отпадет.задумывала то "семейное гнездышко",то танец молодых на "облаке счастья"....ладно,мне молодожены видео с места прислали....какое там облако,если дождь ливанет...

----------


## natashashev

Вот и у меня которые с таймингом))Не на базе,но..Традиции ни одной,родителей нет,свидетелей нет,участвовать сами ни в чем не хотят,да еще  и просили чтоб реквизита минимум....Еще 2 недели,а у меня уже :Swoon2:

----------


## yurgesovna

> Вот и у меня которые с таймингом))Не на базе,но..Традиции ни одной,родителей нет,свидетелей нет,участвовать сами ни в чем не хотят,да еще  и просили чтоб реквизита минимум....Еще 2 недели,а у меня уже


прежде всего:  
 начинай делать , как хотят заказчики,  c собой  бери всё!!вот увидишь, в конце вечера раскрутятся!тебе надо только их подтолкнуть: РЕБЯТА! ВЕДЬ ЭТО НЕ ТОЛЬКО ВАШ ПРАЗДНИК! ЭТО ПРАЗДНИК И ВАШИХ ГОСТЕЙ! и выигрышные , яркие  репризки нанизывай...  короче:  НИ СЫ!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> короче:  НИ СЫ!


А вот и Юргесовна появилась... :Taunt: Ира, ты как всегда, искрометна и лаконична! :Grin:

----------


## natashashev

> короче: НИ СЫ!


Ага!У меня муж еще говорит "Не грусти,а то сиськи не будут расти")))я тоже думаю на всякий взять с собой побольше,потому что там 20 чел всего родни)Как пройдет обязательно отпишусь!!!Это 8 августа,еще время есть)

----------


## Натальюшка

Всем здравствуйте!(Продублирую и в этой теме свое сообщение...)
 Вот и я готовлюсь к свадьбе, где жених - семинарист, невеста и ее родители тоже люди воцерковленные... Познакомились ребята на евангельских чтениях... Проговорили мы все моменты,которые бы они не хотели видеть на свадьбе...
Но есть и сюрпризы для них...Хочу спросить у вас, дорогие форумчане... Придумалась мне встреча молодоженов( каравая не будет) под колокольный звон ( небольшие колокольчики из частной коллекции), не знаю, правда, какие слова при этом сказать... и уместен ли будет этот колокольный звон на встрече?
Спасибо всем, кто откликнется!

----------


## Курица

> Придумалась мне встреча молодоженов( каравая не будет) под колокольный звон ( небольшие колокольчики из частной коллекции)


то есть кто-то будет наигрывать? Кто-то кто умеет?



> уместен ли будет этот колокольный звон на встрече?


вполне. Я не один раз использовала колокольные звоны, но я брала их в аудио-варианте
https://yadi.sk/d/QfxE6k5Li6qmo   тут "Венчальный" звон колокольный




> не знаю, правда, какие слова при этом сказать...


Может быть, эти слова тебе,Наташа, чем-то помогут?
_«В синем небе, колокольнями проколотом, 
Медный колокол, медный колокол 
То ли возрадовался, то ли осерчал...
 Купола в России кроют чистым золотом,
 Чтобы чаще Господь замечал...» 
Владимир Высоцкий. 
Звон наших колоколов единственный в своем роде и ничем другим не заменимый, так как это призыв Бога в храм. Это музыка русского неба, но — не только искусство, но и глас, символ, весть, нисходящая к людям. Входя в дом, мы стучим в дверь. Звук колокола устремлен в небесный мир, испрашивая благословения на совершение службы, молебна, обряда. Так колокола соединяют русское небо и русскую землю, отрывая человека от погружения в будничные, житейские думы и интересы. Торжественный звон колоколов ободряет душу, зовет ее к возвышенному, отвлекая от земных, часто грешных дел. Колокола возвещают лишь о вещах важных, вечных и святых. Даже обыкновенные куранты, отсчитывающие время, напоминают нам о быстром исчезновении этого времени и о необходимых делах, которые мы должны успеть исполнить. 
Русский колокол — не только результат искусной работы мастера-литейщика и музыкальный инструмент в руках звонаря. После освящения новый колокол почитается наряду с другими церковными священными предметами, становится частью церковного богословия, предметом высшей ценности (исследователи колокольного искусства называют русские колокола «звучащими иконами»). Народ наш издревле верит, что там, где звонят колокола, земля и все пространство становятся недоступными влиянию злых сил.

_

----------


## Натальюшка

> то есть кто-то будет наигрывать? Кто-то кто умеет?


Предполагается встреча на крыльце ресторана - музыка там не слышна, поэтому кто как умеет...Вот за это и переживаю...



> Может быть, эти слова тебе,Наташа, чем-то помогут?


И за слова спасибо,Танюша!
Буду дальше творить!

----------


## Курица

> кто как умеет...Вот за это и переживаю...


я бы не рискнула...КТО КАК УМЕЕТ-это будет пародия на колокольный звон. Рискуешь сразу настроить против себя батюшек, каковые там могут быть... Но решать тебе. На крылечко можно взять любую мини-колоночку по типу тех, с которыми ходят дети-подростки-звука хватит на крылечке для того, чтоб отыграть ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО ВЕНЧАЛЬНЫЙ звон (см. мою ссылку)
ИМХО, конечно, решать тебе.

----------


## yurgesovna

ТАНЯ! Я один раз влетела!! поставила этим святоверующим ВЕНЧАЛЬНЫЕ КОЛОКОЛА... а они, блин, и не венчались!вроде всё обговорили.... я была уверена, что такиии набожные венчаться будут- да щщяяяззз! светская свадьба и мне их мамка сказала что бы я убрала венчальный звон... а я -тААА... переделывала тост ИЛЬЧА..
 ПРОШУ ВСЕХ ВСТАТЬ! ПОД ЗВОН КОЛОКОЛОВ ВЕНЧАЛЬНЫХ
ПОДНЯТЬ БОКАЛ ЗА СЧАСТЬЕ МОЛОДЫХ.. -  во-ё! не помню что дальше! видно подкорка сработала и не даёт вспомнить, что б не впастьв состояние этого ада, когда у меня позвоночник в трусы высыпался от слов мамашки- убрать венчальные колокола!они не венчались! так что с колоколами поосторожнее! узнать- венчались или нет!!!а если они просто верующие или колеблеющиеся( правильно написала? чуть ли не блюющиеся)  можно эти колокольчики как КОМПЛИМЕНТ от молодых раздать и проводить их под колокольные звоночки

----------


## Натальюшка

> . Рискуешь сразу настроить против себя батюшек, каковые там могут быть...


Батюшек не будет, только семинаристы - трое...




> На крылечко можно взять любую мини-колоночку


Это идея! Спасибо!

----------


## Натальюшка

> узнать- венчались или нет!!!


Да,венчаются точно))
Спасибо Вам за отклик!

----------


## yurgesovna

> А вот и Юргесовна появилась.


КОЛЯЯ!НАТАША!!! мне так неудобно перед вами!!! спасибо за подарок "КЛАССИКА ЖАНРА"!!!  я ж нифига сначала не поняла- скачалось через одну позицию .. чё за хрень, думаю, вы мне на ДР подарили?ковырялась-ковырялась... не по моим моссскам! повторно скачала- СУПЕР!!!!!!!это ж круче чем РОБОТ БРОНИСЛАВ!!( ЛЯ-ЛЯ-)
на ЮБИКЕ ТАК ПРОКАТИИИЛООООО!!!!ОРАЛИ, КАК ПЕРЕПУГАННЫЕ!!!!!ФФФСЕ ОРАЛИ!-это ж стоока рабочего времени на халяву пронеслось!-  С МЕНЯ СТАКАНЧИК КРАСНЕНЬКОГО!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ира, мы всегда рады, если ты рада! :Grin:  Мы и многие наши коллеги тоже постоянно, с большим успехом, гоняем и Классику жанра, и Ля-ля, и много чего еще из нашей Сокровищницы. :Yes4:  Хорошо, что ты разобралась что к чему. :Ok:  От бокальчика (или ящичка) красненького не откажемся. Давай наливай, поговорим! :Party:

----------


## Торрри

Девулечки! Всем привет. Как то на  днях подсмотрела у знакомой тамады конкурс , где повторяли разные напевы.Типа витаса, еще из каких то песен. Смешно было .А у меня скоро юбилей 55 лет .Народ взрослый. мои конкурсы не совсем подходят под этот контингент. Может кто знает о чем я говорю и поможет???? ООчень прошу)))

----------


## yurgesovna

> Девулечки! Всем привет. Как то на  днях подсмотрела у знакомой тамады конкурс , где повторяли разные напевы.Типа витаса, еще из каких то песен. Смешно было .А у меня скоро юбилей 55 лет .Народ взрослый. мои конкурсы не совсем подходят под этот контингент. Может кто знает о чем я говорю и поможет???? ООчень прошу)))


 привет! я- ИРА...   через пару минут глянь в личку... сейчас ссылочку пришлю- остаНки этого вокализа. думаю откликнуться многие... заливаю , что осталось- я уже очень давно обкатала это, поэтому только остаННки... ааа! ещё смешнее повторять СМЕХ-тоже сейчас залью

----------


## Ирина06121979

Ира, добрый день! Если не сложно - киньте тоже ссылочку в личку. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Торрри

yurgesovna, благодарствую)))

----------


## Торрри

Курочк, добрая душа, скажи ,пожалуйста, когда я смогу делать вложения?

----------


## Курица

> Курочк, добрая душа, скажи ,пожалуйста, когда я смогу делать вложения?


ты можешь выкладывать материал со дня регистрации,Виктория))))))))))))))))))
Но у нас не так, как на форуме  в к м -по принципу вложений...
У нас-ссылками -на разные файлообменники.
Фото-через савепик http://*********ru/  -выставляешь 3-ю ссылку,
Другие файлы-через Майл.ру или Яндекс-Диск...

----------


## Лера О

> и у меня та же "песня" в середине августа---на турбазе,без родителей,одна молодежь.Так-то,я думаю,проще,многие обряды отпадут,связанные с родителями.Танцы будут на траве,татарский обряд танца невесты на подносе,скорее,отпадет.задумывала то "семейное гнездышко",то танец молодых на "облаке счастья"....ладно,мне молодожены видео с места прислали....какое там облако,если дождь ливанет...


Какая я дура была,что такую ерунду писала...ВСЁ ПРОШЛО ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО,ОТЛИЧНО,ВСЕ ГОСТИ ПОСЛЕ СВАДЬБЫ ДАЖЕ АПЛОДИРОВАЛИ!!!Как звезда уехала!На самом деле "ни сы"

----------


## Anastasiya25

Ирина, а можно мне тоже ссылочку в личку? Такая классная идея!

----------


## Курица

> Ирина, а можно мне тоже ссылочку в личку?


*Anastasiya25*, к какой Ирине обращение? Из какого поста?
Чтоб было понятно, вначале процитируй кусочек из текста.
Сделать это просто:
выдели;
выплывет гиперссылка со словом "Цитировать"
-жми
-цитата сама впрыгнет в пост. :Aga: 
Пробуй) :Derisive:

----------


## Anastasiya25

> привет! я- ИРА...   через пару минут глянь в личку... сейчас ссылочку пришлю- остаНки этого вокализа. думаю откликнуться многие... заливаю , что осталось- я уже очень давно обкатала это, поэтому только остаННки... ааа! ещё смешнее повторять СМЕХ-тоже сейчас залью


А можно и мне тоже в личку, Ирина?

----------


## Nasta Tep

Девочки-тамадушки, недавно смотрела по СТС love передачу "Моя свадьба лучше". Хорошая программа для молодоженов и ведущих. Здесь можно наглядно увидеть все плюсы и минусы в организации и проведении свадьбы. Так вот, один из московских ведущих проводил интересный на мой взгляд конкурс. Вызывал парней и девушек, которые должны изобразить игру на различных инструментах (гитара, бас гитара, ударные, соло и т.д.) Далее включалась нарезка и они по очереди отжигали свое исполнение. Скажите может кто-то на форуме уже выкладывал что-то подобное. Хотелось бы найти ту самую нарезку и подробное описание конкурса.

----------


## yurgesovna

> Девочки-тамадушки, недавно смотрела по СТС love передачу "Моя свадьба лучше". Хорошая программа для молодоженов и ведущих. Здесь можно наглядно увидеть все плюсы и минусы в организации и проведении свадьбы. Так вот, один из московских ведущих проводил интересный на мой взгляд конкурс. Вызывал парней и девушек, которые должны изобразить игру на различных инструментах (гитара, бас гитара, ударные, соло и т.д.) Далее включалась нарезка и они по очереди отжигали свое исполнение. Скажите может кто-то на форуме уже выкладывал что-то подобное. Хотелось бы найти ту самую нарезку и подробное описание конкурса.


https://yadi.sk/d/TZwDL2Hpj2Cd6
https://yadi.sk/d/y5nK15m4dT6ZE
https://yadi.sk/i/2rIN3PThdavJJ

----------


## тихоняИ

Дорогие мои! У подруги грядет 45-летний юбилей, и я уже всю голову сломала как его провести. Тема "ягодка опять" мне категорически не нравится, но и уйти от нее совсем не могу. Думала и про "назад в СССР", но тоже все что-то не срастается. И вот сейчас увидела такое начало, которое мне понравилось: и не слишком пафосно, т.е. совершенно, что для маленькой очень близкой компании очень уместно, как мне кажется. Юбиляршу перед началом прошу присесть на стул в сторонке, и тут появляются старик со старухой и ведут разговор о том, что какие ягоды осенью могут быть. А нет, вот одна ягодка показалась и читают табличку о том, что эта ягодка из отряда "педагогикус какой-то" Короче, они просят ее о помощи, и ведут на научную конференцию за стол. И вот в чем проблема: я-то на конференциях никогда не бывала, что там происходит, могу только предполагать. Я думаю, для начала познакомить гостей с историческими фактами, случившимися в этот день, затем представить президиум, а потом предоставить слово для научного доклада главному селекционеру - мужу именинницы. И подсунуть ему небольшой текст о том, что многолетняя селекционная работа дала свои определенные результаты и его любимая ягодная культура - это ... А дальше он уже своими словами должен поздравить супругу. Так вот, вопрос: какие еще моменты могут быть на этой научной конференции?

----------


## тихоняИ

> Просто проведите хороший праздник - и всё!


Так я этого и хочу! Сложность в том, что во-первых я далеко не профессионал, во-вторых, компания маленькая, 13 человек всего, много лет на всех праздниках мы вместе, и в-третьих все предыдущие праздники для нашей компании мы с этой подругой делали вместе, т.е. удивить и порадовать ее чем-то новым мне сложно. Несколько лет назад она круто изменила свою профессиональную деятельность и стала педагогом, поэтому мне показалось уместным сделать "научную конференцию". Или все-таки не стоит?

----------


## Курица

> Или все-таки не стоит?


ИРИНА! Точно-не стоит! Андрей абсолютно прав!!!
 Он специально написал так, чтоб показать абсурдность ситуации...
Сделай юбилей по принципу приз-сюрприз!!!!!!!!
А в качестве блока включи перетанцовку - ягодные танцы...(НАПОМНИ МНЕ В ЛИЧКУ-ПРИДУ С БОЛЬНИЦЫ-ВЫШЛЮ)))

----------


## тихоняИ

> ИРИНА! Точно-не стоит! Андрей абсолютно прав!!!
> Он специально написал так, чтоб показать абсурдность ситуации...
> Сделай юбилей по принципу приз-сюрприз!!!!!!!!
> А в качестве блока включи перетанцовку - ягодные танцы.


Ну нет, так нет))))))))
Таня, спасибо, пошла поищу "приз-сюрприз" как-то смутно помню.

----------


## ymnaja24

ПОМОГИТЕ...КАРАУЛ...Я новичок в этом тамадейском деле, свадьбы уже идут неплохо, а вот корпоративы..юбилеи... И вот неожиданный звонок...корпоратив для работников профтех лицея, педагогов... помогите кто чем может... он уже в пятницу ..а я сижу с гудящей головой..даже не знаю от чего оттолкнуться

----------


## Crystal

> ПОМОГИТЕ...КАРАУЛ...


ymnaja24, (не знаю, к сожалению, как Вас зовут...) Смотрите личку.

----------


## Анна Христенко

Здравствуйте, подскажите, а почему при размещении на аватар вертикальное фото переворачивается и становиться горизонтальным? Хотелось бы как-то стоя на форуме работать ;)))

----------


## Курица

> вертикальное фото переворачивается и становиться горизонтальным?


этого не делает форум, чес слово))) :No2: 
 :Grin: Никто не жаловался, что Ин-Ку его кладет на лопатки)))
Смотрите-возможно что -то у вас с программой, через которую вы пропускаете фото, размещая его на аватар))) :Meeting:

----------


## ludmiladornhof

> Девочки ,а кто подскажет программу делать музыкальные нарезки.Спасибо!


Валюша ...дорогая я в интернете  режу просто и бесплатно...

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Здравствуйте, подскажите, а почему при размещении на аватар вертикальное фото переворачивается и становиться горизонтальным? Хотелось бы как-то стоя на форуме работать ;)))


Здравствуйте, Анна! У меня бывали такие случаи при загрузке фото на разные сайты. Это может быть связано с Вашим браузером. Например, Опера может загружать некорректно, а вот Гугл хром должен загружать правильно. Ну и, самый простой способ, если все-таки не получается загрузить вертикально, попробовать заведомо повернуть исходник фото на компьютере горизонтально, а загрузится оно вертикально. Такое тоже бывает. Желаю Вам работать на форуме стоя с вертикально гордо поднятой головой! :Grin:

----------


## Анна Христенко

Спасибо!!! :Yes4: Буду пробовать. ) ........
УРРРАААА!!!! Я теперь с лицом!  :Vah:  Огромное спасибо всем. Если у кого-то еще будет такая проблемка: воспользовалась программой по уменьшению фото онлайн и видимо эта программа что-то намудрила. Потом просто уменьшила с помощью другой программы и все загрузилось.

----------


## Анна Христенко

Скажите, пжл, а можно аудиофайлы закачивать прямо на странице, чтобы они сразу с форума скачивались? Удалось только ссылку сделать на облако.

----------


## PAN

> а можно аудиофайлы закачивать прямо на странице, чтобы они сразу с форума скачивались?


Нет, только ссылки на сторонние обменники...

----------


## TosyaL

Дорогие мои друзья ! Пишу снецарий выкупа "Золушка " ...вдохновения не приходит....., подскажите.пожалуйста, может быть где-то видели в темах или сообщениях любой материал по Золушке...

----------


## Танюша35

Девочки-умнички-красавицы! Помогите пожалуйста "несмышлёнышу" советом или натолкните на мысль. Что можно придумать на скромную семейную посиделку для о-ч-ч-чень маленького количества человек. Есть 2 повода, но они отмечаться будут в один день. 
23.10.15 - расписывается золовка (35 лет, 1-ый брак) и её мужчина (46 лет, спортсмен, 2-ой брак), будет только роспись молодых (нас на ней не будет).,свадьбу не хотят категорически, "накроют поляну" именно 1.11 -  из "гостей" будут я, муж, дочь (9лет) и моя свекровь (её и мужа мама) Итого 6 чел. НО! в этот же день, у свекрови моей День рождение - 64 года! Как эти 2 события связать и обыграть? Мои мысли: начать надо с именинницы, поздравим, тост., потом другой тост за молодых, которые неделю назад как уже распишутся (это я с опережением событий пишу). Ну может какие-то шуточные обязанности сделаю, может что-то от детей для мамы сделать? ну как сказать дети...35 дочери и сыну 41. Я в ступоре...Помогите пожалуйста с идеями!

----------


## olganat

Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги! Я новичок на вашем форуме и еще не очень разобралась, как тут все устроенно. Но очень надеюсь, что пишу в той теме.Позвольте обратиться к Вам со своей проблемой. Дело в том, что я занимаюсь детскими праздниками. И со взрослыми соприкасаюсь 1 раз в год на Новогодних корпоративах. Наши Аниматоры делают выход Деда Мороза и Снегурочки. В прошлом году нашли очень хороший ролик в ютубе и по нему сделали весь блок. А в этом году мои ребята нашли очень интересный для них ролик, где Дед Мороз становится Дедом Меладзе и набирает "Виагру". Но к большому сожалению сделать из него полноценный блок моих талантов не хватает. Может быть кто-то готов поделится с нами этим сценарием. Нам не нужна музыкальная поддержка, только сценарий в стихах. Будем очень благодарны и обещаем, что сценарий попадет в очень хорошие руки.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Может быть кто-то готов поделится с нами этим сценарием.


Купите сценарий!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141015

----------


## olganat

> А зачем в стихах то? Не формат для современного взрослого праздника.


Просто ребятам нужно за короткий период времени запомнить много материала (новый год для самых маленьких, новый год для школяров, новый год для школьников среднего звена, квартирники и блок новогоднего выхода деда мороза и снегурочки на взрослый корпоратив), им легче в стихах запоминать. А кроме этого нужно еще в голове держать разные программы детских дней рождений. Короче-это просьба наших артистов.

----------


## &Strekoza&

Куплю игровой блок с активизацией всего зала на 15-20 минут. Не привязанную к половому и возрастному составу участников. Активизация должна быть не застольной а с перемещением по залу или с танцевальными элементами. Элементы костюмов приветствуются. (цветные танцы, снежные забавы, карточный пасьянс, перетанцовки по гороскопу, паровоз с путешествием по странам континентам не предлагать - уже использую.) Могу поменяться на интересную масовку "Воротечки".(авторская) или на любую из перечисленных. Описание с музыкальными файлами и фото. Очень просто и весело! очень очень жду ответа!

----------


## &Strekoza&

Да, и ещё...есть ли у кого нибудь игра...где все выстраиваются коридором а через него проходят на бис игроки в танце? видела, нравится...но как это организовать обьяснить...не могу понять..и так и эдак пробовала...может есть уже у кого универсальный способ..в тематике..с подводкой..подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## &Strekoza&

:No2: ..Никто ничего не предложит?...эх....

----------


## Ксю19

> есть ли у кого нибудь игра...где все выстраиваются коридором а через него проходят на бис игроки в танце? видела, нравится...но как это организовать обьяснить...не могу понять..и так и эдак пробовала...может есть уже у кого универсальный способ..в тематике..с подводкой..подскажите пожалуйста!


Что-то не очень понятно, похоже на ручеёк? Или возможно в начале программы перед 1 танц. блоком все гости показывают себя в танце, а ведущий их представляет. 
Н-р: А это Лёва из Тамбова, 
Друг семьи и прочая мова. 
И хоть не пойдёт он за иностранца, 
Сейчас он покажет себя в танце!!! (звучит н-р Секс-бом и гость проходит танцем)

----------


## Ксю19

*Курица*,  Дорогая Танюша, обращаюсь к Вам, как к старожилу. Возможно ли восстановить свой бывший профиль, у меня был большой перерыв в общении на форуме, как то в жизни многое поменялось, а потом не могла восстановить пароль, так как и ящик  на мыло на который регистрировалась ещё в 2008 году не смогла восстановить. Была зарегистрирована как Оксаньчик. Хочу найти свои ответы, друзей, контакты, темы. Или это не возможно? :Vah:  :Aga:  :Oj:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Куплю игровой блок





> ..Никто ничего не предложит?...эх....


Юлечка, естественно, здесь никто-ничего не предложит из платных блоков, все боятся санкций...)))

У нас на форуме всё выкладывается бесплатно, кроме одного раздела: Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности БИС IN-KU
Вот там Вы можете спокойно спрашивать... :Yes4:  Например, в специальной для этого теме: Подскажите! (Поиск материала в "Сокровищнице идей ИНКУ". Общие вопросы).

Или сами пройдитесь по темам мастеров Сокровищницы и выберете то, что Вам подойдёт. Удачи!




> *Курица,* Дорогая Танюша, обращаюсь к Вам, как к старожилу. Возможно ли восстановить свой бывший профиль, у меня был большой перерыв в общении на форуме, как то в жизни многое поменялось, а потом не могла восстановить пароль, так как и ящик на мыло на который регистрировалась ещё в 2008 году не смогла восстановить. Была зарегистрирована как Оксаньчик. Хочу найти свои ответы, друзей, контакты, темы. Или это не возможно?


Оксана, надеюсь, Танюша не обидится, если я отвечу на Ваш вопрос...)))
Восстановить свой прежний профиль возможно только с помощью одного человека - нашего администратора Марины Зайкиной. Пишете ей личное сообщение, обрисовываете ситуацию, посылаете ей ссылку на Ваш прежний профиль и адрес своей электронной почты. Марина вышлет Вам новый пароль, под ним Вы зайдёте в свой старый аккаунт. Этот аккаунт она удалит, чтобы не было дубля. Затем, если пожелаете, в своём кабинете поменяете предоставленный Мариной пароль на любой свой. Только запишите его себе куда-нибудь в блокнотик, чтобы опять не потерять...))
Удачи Вам! :Victory:

----------


## Ксю19

> Оксана, надеюсь, Танюша не обидится, если я отвечу на Ваш вопрос...)))
> Восстановить свой прежний профиль возможно только с помощью одного человека - нашего администратора Марины Зайкиной. Пишете ей личное сообщение, обрисовываете ситуацию, посылаете ей ссылку на Ваш прежний профиль и адрес своей электронной почты. Марина вышлет Вам новый пароль, под ним Вы зайдёте в свой старый аккаунт. Этот аккаунт она удалит, чтобы не было дубля. Затем, если пожелаете, в своём кабинете поменяете предоставленный Мариной пароль на любой свой. Только запишите его себе куда-нибудь в блокнотик, чтобы опять не потерять...))
> Удачи Вам!


Большое спасибо за внимание к моей скромной персоне Незабудка, попробую написать Марине!

----------


## Оксаньчик

Ура!!! У меня всё получилось при помощи Марины!!! Я вернулась!!! Всех рада видеть!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> попробую написать Марине!


Это беспроигрышный вариант! :Ok:  Проверено неоднократно на практике всевозможных форумских потеряшек!)))

 *Крибли-крабле-бумс!!!*
[img]http://*********su/6399309.jpg[/img]
И *Ксю19* превращается в *Оксаньчик*! 



> Ура!!! У меня всё получилось при помощи Марины!!! Я вернулась!!! Всех рада видеть!!!


Замечательно!!! Очень рада за Вас, Оксаночка! :Yahoo:  Больше не теряйтесь! :Grin:

----------


## &Strekoza&

> Что-то не очень понятно, похоже на ручеёк?


Нет, не ручеек :No2: 




> У нас на форуме всё выкладывается бесплатно,


так я и от бесплатного не откажусь :Smile3: ..просто не могу найти то что нужно....может кто ткнет носом....в санкционно допустимое. К сожалению ничего сама подходящего найти не могу..все не то...

Написала куплю потому что выше сделали колкое замечание купите! почему не купить то если материал подходящий? Подскажите у кого? я с радостью! :Ok:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> просто не могу найти то что нужно....может кто ткнет носом....в санкционно допустимое.


Да куда не ткнётесь - всё допустимо!  :Ok:  Весь  Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника в Вашем распоряжении. В отличие от новичков, Вам вход везде открыт.))
И эта тема, обратите внимание, называется "Не терпящие отлагательства вопросы *новичков*". 
Для активных пользователей есть тема Доска объявлений и просьб. ИЩУ! ПРОШУ!! ПОМОГИТЕ!!!




> К сожалению ничего сама подходящего найти не могу..все не то...


Естественно, перечитывать огромное количество тем и сообщений утомительно. А сочинять - ещё труднее. :Meeting:  Поэтому, у нас и создан Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности БИС IN-KU, в котором собраны эксклюзивные и уникальные материалы наших Мастеров. Разделов и тем там значительно меньше, чем на всём форуме. Можно самой пройтись по всем этим темам и посмотреть, что для Вас подойдёт.




> Написала куплю потому что выше сделали колкое замечание купите!


Юлечка, Зоя написала не Вам, а только что зарегистрированному новичку с двумя сообщениями... Разница очевидна!)))




> почему не купить то если материал подходящий? Подскажите у кого? я с радостью!


Прааальна!!!!  :Yes4:  Я бы, например, и рада подсказать что-то из изюминок Сокровищницы, да трудно понять, что конкретно нужно?..  :Grin: 

Юлечка, уточните, пожалуйста. На каком мероприятии планируете провести этот блок: на свадьбе, корпоративе, юбилее, новогоднем празднике? Отсюда уже и будем плясать в определённую сторону...)))

Посмотрите, уже накидала кое-что для Вас:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...70#post5100970

----------


## Танюша35

Ну вот я и приехала с недельной поездки по гостям. Расскажу как прошло моё мероприятие и конечно благодарности в его проведении! Напомню, у меня была задача сделать небольшой праздник свекрови на 64 года, и золовке на заключение брака. Решила я чередовать эти 2 события, но сделать всё-таки акцент на имениннице (дорога ложка к обеду))). 1-ое поздравление для неё (делала пополам с генератором стихов):
Нина Владимировна! Вы словно маг из сказки, 
Выводит кисть, макая в краски
Две ярких цифры: 64!

И как попытку поздравленья,
Примите этот скромный стих!
Желаем в нем всех благ, везенья,
В копилку жизни – дней златых!

И сил побольше мы желаем,
Энергии на всё подряд.
Как ГЭС в речном бурлящем крае
На миллионы гигаватт!

И оставайтесь мудрой, зоркой,
Здоровья Вам на много лет!
Мы Вас еще сейчас поздравим
Споём Вам песенки куплет!!!
(Пусть бегут неуклюже, пешеходы по лужам... (все поём).
*****
Потом для новоиспеченных молодоженов поздравление, взяла здесь на форуме в пользование, а вот автора забыла...НО МОИ сердечные благодарности!!!сидели тихо слушали):

Жениться – то - не трудно,
А трудно быть женатым.
И замуж выйти просто,
Но трудно быть женой…
Легко живется нищим,
И тяжело – богатым,
Тем, кто в труде тяжелом,
Обзавелся казной.
Вы обрели друг друга,
И, став богаче вдвое,
Ответственность большую,
Берете на себя.
И мы желаем, чтобы
Препятствие любое,
На жизненных дорогах
Вам одолеть, ЛЮБЯ.
Любя и сохраняя
Семью, как то богатство,
Которого дороже на свете не найти.
И – да поможет Бог вам
На жизненном пути!
(Покричали "Горько" и такую же песню поставила).

----------


## Танюша35

Потом было опять для именинницы, типо фанты, по количеству участников, тоже здесь брала у девочек, СПАСИБО!!!
1) Я, не испытывая муку,
Пред именинницей сейчас стою.
Я ей сейчас поцелую руку,
И в ушко поздравленье прошепчу.

2) Стану я для милой Нины
Песни петь, стихи читать.
Вас же гости дорогие
Попрошу мне не мешать!
3) Я Нинулю поздравляю
Губки вытяну вперед.
Чмокну в щечки, чмокну в губки,
А теперь её черёд!
4) Как для Нины Владимировны в день рождения
Я исполню «Каравай»
Громче всех кричать я стану
«Кого хочешь-выбирай!»
5) Я сегодня нарисую
Нашей Ниночки портрет.
Дайте мне скорей бумагу
Мысли есть-таланта нет!
(Рисунок достался внучке рисовать, смеялись и забыли сфоткать).
*****
Для молодых сделала интересный элемент "копеечка", удивил их конечно, пытался согнуть/сломать))) Тоже тут брала! Такие умнички кто это придумал! Спасибо!!!
Потом начался танцевально-поздравительный конкурс для именинницы. Поздравление от детей под песню "Барбарики" - "Когда мы далеко от мамы".

----------


## Танюша35

Это танец детей! [IMG][img]http://*********su/6467972.jpg[/img][/IMG] Ой не знаю получилось?

----------


## Танюша35

Потом был танец-песня от зятя под Н. Баскова "Твой день рожденья!" Вместо микрофона подошел фонарик)) а вместо светлых волос пошли "косички". 
 [img]http://*********su/6424964.jpg[/img]

----------


## Танюша35

Потом была песня-танец по "Барбарики" - "С Днем рождения!" от всех нас я фоткала))) каждый выпрыгивал и кричал: "И я поздравляю тебя!!!"
[img]http://*********su/6477191.jpg[/img]

----------


## Танюша35

Ну и в конце муз.блока говорю, что именинница тоже нам приготовила сюрприз-песню! Она удивленная встала и стала с внучкой "петь" песню из м/ф "Маша и медведь" - "С Д.р. МЕНЯ!!!"
[img]http://*********su/6457735.jpg[/img]

----------


## Танюша35

_К сожалению "ужимать" фотки еще не научилась, прошу знающих людей помочь!_ Продолжаю: в самом начале я нацепила всем галстуки (может у золовки будут эти фотки) себе с надписью: "Со мной стыдно-но весело!", мужу: "Я не грустный-я трезвый", зятю: "Я не подарок-а сюрприз", золовке: "Я опять здесь самая красивая?" а имениннице: "VIP-персона", доче не стала вешать, итак красивая))) Потом когда изрядно насмеялись и набесились стала загадывать "загадки-перевертыши", загадки о любви, "Да и нет" (в рифму короткие стишки), чуть в фанты поиграли, ну конечно же проржали и не сфоткались. До "волшебного астролога"("Волшебная шляпа") так и не дошли, дочери очень нравится этот конкурс. На всё-про всё ушло часа 2, в промежутках кричали "Горько", разговаривали, кушали. Все были довольны. А потом мы оставили бабулю с внучкой и уехали в русскую баню., тсссс...но это уже другая история)))) Хочу выразить огромную благодарность за идеи, которыми делятся умницы-инкушницы! :Ok:  :Tender:  Очень рада, что есть такие замечательные люди, СПАСИБО!!! Ну кидайте теперь в меня "тапками"! Готова выслушать критику и учиться!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> К сожалению "ужимать" фотки еще не научилась, прошу знающих людей помочь!


Танюша, чтобы выставить на форум уменьшенное изображение, нужно на сервисе http://*********ru/ после загрузки фотографии скопировать вторую ссылку  (с превью/миниатюрой). А у Вас выставлена третья ссылка. В принципе, ничего страшного, можно и полный размер... Просто, у кого низкая скорость интернета, у них очень долго грузятся страницы форума и иногда даже не видны эти большие фотографии. Поэтому, рекомендуется их уменьшать. 

[IMG]http://*********net/6329365m.png[/IMG]
Если Вы хотите разместить несколько фотографий на одну тему, старайтесь их поместить все в один пост. Одно сообщение вмещает в себя до 10 изображений (фото, картинок, смайлов).

 Перед тем, как отправить на форуме, нажмите в правом нижнем углу сообщения кнопку "*Расширенный режим*" или "*Предварительный просмотр*". Страница обновится и Вы увидите, как будет выглядеть Ваше сообщение. Если всё устроит, нажмёте "*Ответить*".

В течение получаса после отправки сообщения Вы можете его самостоятельно отредактировать или удалить. Потом только модератор.
Удачи! :Victory: 

*Зы.* А фотки у Вас суперские! Молодец!   :Ok:

----------


## Танюша35

> чтобы выставить на форум уменьшенное изображение,


Спасибочки большое! И спасибо за ответ!!!! :Victory:

----------


## Olga.B

подскажите, направьте! где-то можно посмотреть стандартные подводки к различным конкурсам и речам (в прозе, не в стихах)?

----------


## zonuska

Добрый вечер! Уважаемые ведущие праздников, скажите, как действовать, если приглашают вести юбилей через час-два после начала застолья? я не понимаю, как начать, гостей не видела, не знаю кто на что горазд, на каком -уровне- находятся гости... придти, представиться и что??? к конкурсам приступать? застолье как-то продолжать?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> подскажите, направьте! где-то можно посмотреть стандартные подводки к различным конкурсам и речам (в прозе, не в стихах)?


Олечка, как понять - стандартные подводки? Универсальные, подходящие ко всем и ко всему?? У каждого конкурса или мероприятия свои подводки. Вас что конкретно интересует? Свадьба, юбилей, корпоратив? Конкурсы какие - застольные, подвижные, массовые или с несколькими участниками?.. Для какого возраста?.. Всё это имеет значение и для всех событий - свои темы и разделы на форуме.
Это тоже самое, что в магазине искать соус, подходящий под любые блюда... :Meeting:  
Или в аптеке спросить стандартное лекарство от всех болезней. Предложить могут только гильотину. :Grin: 




> Уважаемые ведущие праздников, скажите, как действовать, если приглашают вести юбилей через час-два после начала застолья? я не понимаю, как начать, гостей не видела, не знаю кто на что горазд, на каком -уровне- находятся гости... придти, представиться и что??? к конкурсам приступать? застолье как-то продолжать?


Рекомендую Вам побывать в гостях У Танюши Курочки. Она про ЮБИЛЕИ знает практически всё! :Ok:  Сама ведёт их мастерски и с другими делится своими секретами.

А если успеете записаться в её "Школу юбилея", то сможете задать все интересующие вопросы совсем скоро и прямо в онлайн-режиме!  :Yes4:  
Подробности здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5118742

----------


## Яна31

Не совсем пойму где вопросы задавать , тут может ? Воооот , если человек пишет сообщение , а я прямо не согласна с этим , ну например древности выкладывает типа " плечики пирожные ". Я могу корректно написать что фу-фу-фу и не учите начинающих таким вещам, или  если не согласен просто помолчать . В каждом монастыре свой устав . Не будет ли это не правильно с моей стороны , какие правила ? Может это только старожилы могут говорить ? А то вот читаю и порой молчать трудно . Я была бы благодарна если бы мне указывали на мои косяки . Лучше пусть коллеги исправят чем на празднике люди .

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Воооот , если человек пишет сообщение , а я прямо не согласна с этим , ну например древности выкладывает типа " плечики пирожные ". Я могу корректно написать что фу-фу-фу и не учите начинающих таким вещам, или если не согласен просто помолчать .


Практика подсказывает...если человек на ЭТОЙ инфе до сих пор работает...то навряд ли он что то будет менять...А вдруг он начал только-только  работать и то что для нас нафталин,для него НОВОЕ-приновое?хотя я почему то про плечики-творожные и с памперсами не разу не делала..мне и тогда не нравилось и сейчас....

----------


## Яна31

> .если человек на ЭТОЙ инфе до сих пор работает...то навряд ли он что то будет менять.


Человек который хочет совершенствоваться будет .А если он только начинает или даже давно работает где то в глубинке и все молчат , он может и не знать что это плохо .Даже если этот человек не изменится , то его же читают другие и думают :"Раз на форуме профессионалов написано , то значит это хорошо " .



> .А вдруг он начал только-только работать и то что для нас нафталин,для него НОВОЕ-


Когда я начинала , таких форумов замечательных не было и учиться особо было не у кого .А сейчас зачем с этого начинать ? Дело не в нафталине , а просто надо поставить себя на место гостей и подумать интересно ли слушать километровые стихи и не стыдно ли будет перед новой роднёй на следующий день .Видео свадьбы через несколько лет ребёнок смотреть будет , а там шарики о попу лопают .

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> если человек пишет сообщение , а я прямо не согласна с этим , ну например древности выкладывает типа " плечики пирожные ". Я могу корректно написать что фу-фу-фу и не учите начинающих таким вещам, или если не согласен просто помолчать .


Яночка, конечно, написать можете. Второй вопрос - а прислушаются ли к Вам?... :Meeting: 

Вот здесь я абсолютно согласна с Андреем: 


> Цитируете возмущающие вас строки и вносите свою конструктивную критику.


С небольшим дополнением... Критикуя - предлагай! :Yes4:  Критикунов по жизни у нас хватает, сплошь и рядом. А вот тех, кто на собственном примере показывает, как можно по-другому - мало. 




> В каждом монастыре свой устав . Не будет ли это не правильно с моей стороны , какие правила ? Может это только старожилы могут говорить ? А то вот читаю и порой молчать трудно .


Яна, дело не в старожилах или новичках. У нас нет такого устава, что кому-то можно говорить и критиковать, а кто-то должен помалкивать в тряпочку...))

 Есть простое понятие "авторитет", который зарабатывается не количеством сообщений или временем пребывания на форуме, а конкретными делами, помощью форумчанам и показом - как надо делать (на примере своих фото и видео отчётов, своих авторских материалах, определённых достижениях в сфере своей деятельности)! Тогда к Вашему мнению начнут прислушиваться и уважать. 

А если начать своё общение на форуме с критики и высмеивания других, морща носик и говоря "фу-фу", то, в лучшем случае, Вас проигнорируют.))) Недаром говорится: "Унижая других, выше не станешь".




> его же читают другие и думают :"Раз на форуме профессионалов написано , то значит это хорошо " .


Яночка, у нас НЕ форум одних профессионалов, здесь разные категории пользователей - и начинающие, и с большим опытом, и растущие в своей профессии, и "замороженные".)))
И каждый имеет право выложить своё видение, даже нафталиновое! :Derisive:  Но не каждый ему будет следовать. 




> просто надо поставить себя на место гостей и подумать интересно ли слушать километровые стихи и не стыдно ли будет перед новой роднёй на следующий день .Видео свадьбы через несколько лет ребёнок смотреть будет , а там шарики о попу лопают .


Тут я с Вами полностью согласна! :Ok: 

А вообще, у нас форуме есть специальные темы. Почитайте, возможно, Вам будет интересно:

1). Конкурсы, игры, которые НЕ следует проводить
2). Серьезный разговор о пошлых и с "изюминкой" конкурсах

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.01.2016), Яна31 (04.01.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> о его же читают другие и думают :"Раз на форуме профессионалов написано , то значит это хорошо "


Здесь гостей наверное даже больше...хотя зачем я это пишу,Вы Яна для себя уже всё решили...я этим летом хочу в Ваш город заскочить(по делам семейным)..предлагаю попить кофейку на нейтральной территории,познакомится и пообщаться.

P.S/Пока обдумывала Светлана дала развёрнутый ответ.Но Ян,предложение остаётся в силе,забегай в личку!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Яна31*, Яна забыла вчера уточнить (наверное главную деталь)...нам есть где и у кого в Белгороде гостить.

----------


## Яна31

Танюша , я за любой кипеш кроме голодовки ! :Tender: Буду ждать у нас в Белгороде . А где тут личка ?

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.01.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> А где тут личка ?


 :Taunt:  Узнаю тот же вопрос, который я задала нашей Курочке много лет назад, когда зарегировалась на форуме и она мне предложила общаться через личку! :Grin: 

Яночка, *личка* - это место в своём кабинете, где пользователи форума могут общаться посредством личных сообщений, которые видят только двое: тот, кто отправляет письмо, и тот, кто получает его. Сохраняются эти письма в папках "Входящие" и "Отправленные".
Адрес, куда отправлять, можно найти двумя способами:

*1*. Нажать на треугольник около ника пользователя (в данном случае - Татьяны) и в выпавшем окошке кликнуть на строчку *Личное сообщение*:

 [img]http://*********ru/8199290m.png[/img]
*2*. Зайти в профиль к пользователю, нажав в том же выпавшем окошке на строку *Просмотр профиля* и там в профиле в левом меню нажать на строку *Отправить личное сообщение*:
[img]http://*********ru/8213626m.png[/img]
В результате, попадёте сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=145181
И можете писать Татьяне всё, что пожелаете! :Ok:  Удачи!

----------

Вьяса (20.03.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.01.2016), Яна31 (05.01.2016)

----------


## Дарья Шапокляк

Здравствуйте всем! Я совсем новичок не только на этом форуме, но и новичок в проведении мероприятий. Поэтому пишу сюда свой вопрос. 
Меня пригласили на День открытых дверей в фитнес клуб. Дали тайминг мероприятия. Ну, вставить торжественные слова, julfcbnm список партнеров, спонсоров и т.д. - это всё легко. У МЕНЯ заговоздка в том, что в течение 30 минут надо провести конкурсы, интерактивы с гостями. При этом нужно использовать конкурсы, связанные со спортом и фитнесом. Один конкурс я придумала. Вызову несколько человек, подведу к этому, что все, кто заботится о своем здоровье, конечно, правильно питаются. И сейчас я вам предлагаю по очереди говорить полезные продукты питания. Просто перечислять всё подряд - это просто и можно затянуть наш праздник недели на две, предлагаю вам назвать здоровые продукты питания, названия которых начинается на букву "_". Конкурс на выбывание. 
вот, больше в голову ничего не лезет. Люди добрые, профессионалы!!! *ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!! Взываю к помощи!!!! Переживаю сильно! Подскажите, пожалуйста!*  :Blink:

----------


## Джина

> День открытых дверей в фитнес клуб


Дарья, посмотрите эту тему. Возможно что-то переделаете под себя или возьмете какую-то идею

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=101855

----------


## anna.kiseleva.81

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане. Обращаюсь к вам за помощью. Хорошая знакомая попросила провести праздник для молодой семейной пары (живут в официальном браке пол года), но не свадьбу, а что-то вроде Дня молодой семьи. Гости – родственники со стороны молодой жены. Помогите советом, как провести такой необычный праздник. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Дарья Шапокляк

Джина, огромное спасибо!!! Взяла для себя много интересного!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## lizabet

Доброго всем утра )) 
Классный руководитель дочери попросила сделать сценарий на 23 февраля для 9-10-11 классов. 
А я даже не знаю как делают для школьников с позиции школы. и вообще есть только взрослые сценарии ,совсем взрослые.
Сразу оговорюсь это достаточно престижный лицей в нашем городе . 
может кто нибудь поделится таким сценарием в обмен на мой для взрослых )

----------


## Курица

> Классный руководитель дочери попросила сделать сценарий на 23 февраля для 9-10-11 классов.


*lizabet*, вот тут темка о детских сценариях подобного праздника, загляните:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=122252&page=4

----------

lizabet (02.02.2018)

----------


## lizabet

Спасибо , я перед тем как обратиться с просьбой перешерстила сайт)))))

----------


## Курица

> я перед тем как обратиться с просьбой перешерстила сайт)))))


Следовательно, если вам ничего не подошло из того, что есть в свободном доступе, нужно пойти другим путём))), т.е. обратиться к кому-то, чтобы вам его(сценарий) написали на заказ. Или купить вот тут уже созданный сценарий
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=474

----------

nezabudka-8s (02.02.2018)

----------


## Виктооория

Всем привет! Я с таким вопросом: Невеста хотела бы  чтоб на их первый танец работала дым-машина (генератор дыма). Кто-нибудь пользуется подобным чудом техники. Я подумала, себе такую прикупить для особенных торжеств (ну и как фишечка для меня, новичка) Вообщем, при покупке, что важно учесть и вообще что думаете по этому поводу? (Может это прошлый век или еще какие-то нюансы))

Спасибо за ответы за ранее)))

----------


## Виктооория

> Я так предполагаю, что невеста имела в виду не просто генератор дыма, а генератор тяжелого дыма с принудительным охлаждением. Вот такой эффект.
> 
> 
> 
> Машинка хорошая, но дорогая. Есть ли смысл покупать - решать вам. 
> Нечто подобное можно получить заливая кипятком килограм 40 сухого льда по 4-м точкам.
> Простой генератор среднего или легкого дыма рекомендую купить обязательно, если у вас есть свет. Свет без дыма подобен безалкогольному пиву или сексу с презервативом.


Спасибо за инфу))) Буду думать))

----------


## Elena Moderatorin

> Нечто подобное можно получить заливая кипятком килограм 40 сухого льда по 4-м точкам.


Доброго времени суток! А вы могли бы по-подробнее об этом рассказать? Заинтересовалась этим эффектом с использованием сухого льда, но пока не очень понимаю, как именно правильно это сделать... Если, к примеру, использовать для первого танца на свадьбе, то по 4-м точкам какого размера приблизительно посудины ставить (играет ли вообще размер роль?), сперва в них просто воды немного налить, вкинуть затем лед и потом кипяток еще долить? Много ли нужно кипятка наливать?  Быстро ли этот дым заполнит танцпол и как долго этот эффект будет продолжаться? Его хватит на весь медленный танец или этот эффект намного дольше по-времени сохраняется? Вообщем сплошные вопросы, но заранее большущее спасибо, если проясните мои непонятки  :Smile3:

----------


## arina1990

Здравствуйте. Как я рада что нашла этот сайт. Это просто клад идей, и знаний, читаю все подробно. Спасибо всем за советы. идеи многое взяла себе на заметку!! У меня вопрос мне поступил заказ провести юбилей мужчине исполняется 30 лет. Он Мастер спорта по самбо и тренирует детишек!! Попросили провести юбилей в стили олимпийских игр!!! вроде уже придумала как все оформить, подобрала конкурсы!! но вот не могу сформулировать и придумать как встретить, как начать встречу!! хочу чтобы гости встречали как чемпиона лозунги дудочки. но вот не знаю с каких слов начать? если подскажите буду очень рада?

----------

